# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الشعر العامي >  آدم وحواء وصراع لا ينتهى بس بصراحه دمه خفيف

## أم أحمد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

 يعيش آدم وحواء في صراع لا ينتهى ابدا منذ بدء الخليقة برغم كل ما بينهم من حب والفة الا ان بسبب مشاغل الحياة ومشاكلها فنجد احيانا بعض الصراع واحيان يكون بشكل كوميدي لذيذ 
وبالصدفة قد عثرت علي نص للاستاذ محمد سعيد في احدي المواقع 
ونظرا لان الموضوع كده لازم وحتما يترد عليه من قبل حواء طبعا فاحببت ان انشر الموضوع ها هنا وذلك لكى يحظى بالرد المناسب من اخواتى الرائعات عايده العشرى ومنال درويش والشقيقتين د.امال كحيل ووفاء كحيل

وده النص اللي قراته ونقلته لكم عشان نشوف تفاعلكم معه وعاوزين بقي نشوف احلي شغل ههههههه ونوريهم بقي حواء بجد  :hey:  

 


واضح جدا ان جنابك..
مش ناويه تجبيها البر 
كل ما اسكت ولاّ اطنش
واقول فوت ... 
وإبعد يابنى عن دا الشر
القى سيادتك ..
تيجى تجُرى ف شكّلى جر 
بعدين بقى يا زمان ويّاها
ليه مش راضيه تعمل قافله
ويوماتى تنغيص ومناهده
نخلص من حفله على حفله
اما دى حاجه حقيقى تحير
ليه زعلانه بس يا حوا
منتى بايديك اللى زرعتى
اه وكبرتى فيا سنينى
زرعه وكانت بين اياديكى
وانتى يا حوا الحق عليكى
لو راعتيها
كات هتزهر ورد وفل
مين ربانى غيرك طبعا
مين علمنى يا ست الكل
منتى تملى كنتى تقولى 
لما بشوفك 
كانت الفرحه ف عينى تطل
ايه اتغير؟
ايه خلاكى كدا تعادينى
ليل ونهار بتطلعى عينى
بصى يا حوا
بصى يا سبب النكد الازلى
بصى يا ضلعى المش معدول
بعد كلامك لازم اصرح
لازم بقى اصرخ واقول
ان فصول السنه وياكى 
مفيهاش غير زعابيب على طول
محمد سعيد

----------


## صفحات العمر

:4:   :4:   :4:  





 ::   ::   ::  

















 ::   ::   ::  















 ::   ::   ::  














 ::   ::   ::  














 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## ديدي

والله معاكى حق ياقمر
بس المهم اللى يعرف الكلام دا
شكرا لكى ولاخينا صفحات العمر

----------


## صفحات العمر

> وعاوزين بقي نشوف احلي شغل ههههههه ونوريهم بقي حواء بجد




يعنى إيه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟




انتوا فاكرنى لواحدى  لا طبعاااااااااااااااااااااااا



يا جماعة الخير 


يا شعراء القاعه المبدعين





الحقووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووونى






لانى واضح كده انى روحت فى توكر ::nooo::   ::nooo::   ::nooo::

----------


## sayedattia

*حـــــــــــــــوا* 


[img]file:///C:/Documents%20and%20Settings/Sayed/My%20Documents/My%20Webs/حواء.gif[/img]

*حوا دي أم وأخت وبنت وزوجة كمــــان*]

*هي البسمة هي* *فرحة عمري الآن وزمان*
*******

*هي الحضن الدافي يضم* 
*واللي يجّّّمع واللي يلم*
*هي الأم الغالية الشايله*
*كل الحب في قلب الأم*
*******

*وهى الأخت الغالية تشيل*
*هم الدنيــــا لما تميـــــــل*
*عوض الأم وهي بديــــــل*
*تفرح فرحي بدون تمثيــل* 
*******

*هي الأبنة حبيبـــــة بــابــا*
*فرحة عمر وحب صبابــــه*
*أحلي سطــور العمر كتابه*
*لحن جميل معزوف بربابـه*
*******

*وهي الزوجة وفاء وتفاني*
*جنة ربي ... ورجعت تاني*
*بسمة ورقة ...* *حنان رباني*
*تملا البيت أنغــــام وأغاني*
*******

*كوني يا حوا زي ماقلت*
*كوني الأم ...كوني الأخت*
*كوني الزوجه كوني البنت*
*كوني لآدم شفــــــرة ونت*
*******

*مهما يقــــول آدم ويـــذم* 
*انتي الزوجــــة أنتي الأم*
*انتي الخير اللي بيعـــــم*
*أنتي بشير النور والسلم*
*******

*كلمه في ودنك من أخوكي آدم*
*كوني الزوجة بتوب الأم*
*كوني الرحمة كوني الحلم* 
*كوني صديقه* 
*كوني عشيقه*
*كوني العدل وبلاش ظلم* 

*من أخوكي آدم / المدعو : سيد عطيه*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*
_شرفونا بزيارة المكتبة الشعرية الألكترونية_
*الشاعر / أبو القاسم الشــــــــــابي ... شاعر تونسي عربي ..*
*http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showthread.php?t=50270*
*الشاعر /فاروق جويدة ... شاعر مصري عربي 1*
*فاروق جويدة .... الشاعر الفنان .... دراسة وجانب من قصائده - مصر Egypt*
*الشاعر /فاروق جويدة ... شاعر مصري عربي 2*
*مشروع المكتبة الشعرية الألكترونية - مصر Egypt*
*الشاعر /فاروق جويدة ... شاعر مصري عربي 3*
*مشروع المكتبة الشعرية الألكترونية - مصر Egypt*
*الشاعر / أمل دنقل ... شاعر مصري عربي* 
*أمل دنقل (المكتبة الشعرية الألكترونية ) .... سيد عطية - مصر Egypt*
*الشاعر العربي الفلسطيني محمود درويش - مصر Egypt*
*الشاعر بدر شاكر السياب ... شاعر عراقي عربي*
*showthread.php-t=49213*
*أمير الشعراء .. أحمد شوقي ... شاعر مصري عربي*
*أحمد شوقي (المكتبة الشعرية الألكترونية ) .... سيد عطيه - مصر Egypt*
ُ*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*[/CENTER]

----------


## د. جمال مرسي

ما تخافيش يا أم أحمد
كلنا وياك عشان أنت أطيب أم أحمد في المنتدى
بس لحد طوكر .. ما لناش دعوة .. محمد سعيد يكسب و نكون في صفه علشان هو من جنسنا

تحياتي لك
و شكرا هذا النقل المميز لشاعر نعتز به كثيراً

----------


## عصام علم الدين

*عشان خاطر أم أحمد
وبعدين مين يعني هيدافع 
عن الحريم الغلبانين
غير الرجاله الجدعان*


*أنا حوا ياآدم أنا حوا
أنا نـُص الدُنيادي الحلوه
أنا قلب رقيق 
إنت هـَويتـُه
أنا أحلى طريق 
إنت مشيتـُه
من يوم ماقابلتك ف الجنه

أنا أمك ـ أختك وحبيبتك
وتملي معاك عمري ماسبتك
على طول وياك يـَدي ف يـَدك
أتعــَب علشان تلقها راحتـَك
وإن قـُلت بـَحـِبـِك من قـَلبـَك
من كـُتر الفـَرحه أروح طايرَه
أنا حوا ياآدم أنا حوا
أنا نـُص الدُنيادي الحلوه

ليه تـِخدَع نـَفـسـَك وتفـَكـَر
إن أنت بدوني ف يوم تـِقـدَر
ف الدُنـيـا تعيش بس لوحدَك
مين غيري يداوي معاك جـَرحـَك
ويحس بفرحـَه عشان فـَرحـَك
مين غيري ياآدم بيك أولىَ
أنا حوا ياآدم أنا حوا
أنا نـُص الدُنيادي الحلوه

إياك تنساني وتـِـتـنـَكـر
وتـفـكـَر روحـَك حاجه أكـبـَر
فين تلقى حنان مهما تدوَر
أو قـَمـَرَه ف ليلـَك بـِتـنـَوَر
وإزاي كيده قادرتـتـصـَور
إن أنا مش ليك وإنَك ليـَّه
أنا حوا ياآدم أنا حوا
أنا نـُص الدُنيادي الحلوه

عصام علم الدين*

----------


## احمد ابوسنة

*جري ايه ياشاعر منك ليه ؟
بالراحة شويه هو فى ايه ؟

فى دفاعكم عن حوا استنوا
واتأنو شويه 

فين حوا اللى ندافع عنها
غير امي واختي وزوجتى وبس
ماهما نصيبي من الدنيا
انما فى الباقي نار تترص

وبنات الجامعة العريانة 
مش من حوا ؟
وكليبات فيديو سهرانة
ومنغصة فينا وكاويانا
مش من حوا؟

وحما بتعذب فى الازواج
وحريم تتمتع لما يموت جوزها من الغيظ
وفرص العمل اللى اتنهبت 
علشانها حوا قوام اخدت 
علبة مكياج 
تتعين بيه 
كل ده من ايه 
مش من حوا ؟

لو كانت حوا ياسايادنا
فى الاصل ملاك
وايديها الناعمة فيها وردة
وبدون اشواك
كان اللى يبالغ فى دفاعة 
من هنا وهناك
راح اقوله شكرا ياشاعرنا
حوا تستاهل  مشاعرنا
لكن مصيبتنا ياخوانا
اننا بنمجد فى الامجاد
وبنكذب على روحنا تملي
والكذب يورث للأحفاد
حوا تستاهل لو كانت فعلا حوا
وهتاخد قلبي ومشاعري كده من جوه
لو كانت ايه ...........
جري ايه ياشاعر منك ليه ؟
بالراحة شويه هو فى ايه ؟
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

احمد ابوسنة



*

----------


## د.ابودنيا

واضح ان الدكتور جمال فضل عدم فتح جبهتين للحرب مع حواء
  فاثر السكينة وترك صديقة صفحات العمر يستجير وحدة
  حتى الدنوب وقف فى الصف الدافى
  اما الاخ الفاضل الاستاذ ابوسنى استل سيفة ونزل لساحة العراك

OK


  هات وبس
   ان كان وياك هات
  الاولاد عايزة حاجات وحاجات
  قبل ماتدخل باب الشقة 
  وتقول لا
  مد ايدك واتفضل هات
  قبل مانفتح فى الحملات
  قبل ماتطلب منى الراحة سبنى ارتاح
  قبل ماترجع هات وياك للبيت تفاح
  تجيب الرز وتنسى اللحمة
  هكوى ايديك على حتة فحمة
  واوعى تقولى خادتنى الزحمة
  لحسن اسيبك من غير رحمة

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههههههه 
  والى عودة

----------


## علاء زين الدين

احنا نقول اللي لينا .. واللي علينا

م تخلي السر ف بير
متخلي الناس ترتاح 
هنقول بس دا حب كبير
بيخليك للأم تحن
والزوجة الصالحة دي نسمة خير
بتعين وتسد فوقت الجد
والبنت الحلوة ف أحلى صباح
بكلمة بابا وضحك كتير
وربط دماغ وببسمة وفن
تعمل منك أب أسير

م تخلي السر ف بير
وتقول على حوا وآدم
دي حياتهم كلها أفراح
إياك تفتح سيرة الزَنّ
ولا تقَلِّب فوقنا العالم
بكلامك عن إلحاح
وإوعك تسأل عن فواتير
أو تكلم ع التليفون
إيه يعني لما الرغي كتير
خليه هو مش انت يرِنّ !


__

----------


## احمد ابوسنة

الاخ الكريم د ابو دنيا
يسعدني ان تكون تلك اول مشاركة فيما بيننا
بالرغم اني شامم ريحة تسخين فى الموضوع ...
ولكن ولا يهمني
كل اللى هنا اخوات لي 
ولن اطلب النجده
فقط بلغو البوليس 
ـــــــــــــــ

احمد ابوسنة

----------


## علاء زين الدين

أنا عن نفسي لا عايز بوليس ولا يهمني شيء

كل ما هنالك أدي تفويض لإدارة المنتدى ..
بحذف أو تبديل أي كلمة كتبتها في أي وقت

ولا داعي للاستئذان .. خير البر عاجله

----------


## د / آمال كحيل

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> 
> يعيش آدم وحواء في صراع لا ينتهى ابدا منذ بدء الخليقة برغم كل ما بينهم من حب والفة الا ان بسبب مشاغل الحياة ومشاكلها فنجد احيانا بعض الصراع واحيان يكون بشكل كوميدي لذيذ 
> وبالصدفة قد عثرت علي نص للاستاذ محمد سعيد في احدي المواقع 
> 
> ونظرا لان الموضوع كده لازم وحتما يترد عليه من قبل حواء طبعا فاحببت ان انشر الموضوع ها هنا وذلك لكى يحظى بالرد المناسب من اخواتى الرائعات عايده العشرى ومنال درويش والشقيقتين د.امال كحيل ووفاء كحيل
> 
> وده النص اللي قراته ونقلته لكم عشان نشوف تفاعلكم معه وعاوزين بقي نشوف احلي شغل ههههههه ونوريهم بقي حواء بجد  
> ...


 
 
*واما بتدخل م الباب تشخط*
*ولا فيه مرة تخش مزقطط*
*حتى بتنسى تمللي تسلم*
*والشرِّ من عنيك بينقط*
*يبقى عاوزني ازاي أتبسِّم*
*أنطق كلمة راح تتعفرت*
*أو راح تشتم فيه وتغلط*
*خليني ساكتة وربي يسلم*
*بس عمايلك والله تنقط*
******
*لو بتبص لدمعة عيني*
*لو ترجع وتقول سامحيني*
*لو بحقوقي موش بتفرَّط*
*كنت اعذر واقول متلخبط*
******
*فين الغدا ؟ تصرخ تناديني*
*واجري بسرعة يا حبة عيني*
*سفرة طويلة قوام تتحط*
*ويا ريت عاجبين برده يا افندم*
*ألقاك فجأة تقوم متنطط*
*وتقول أنا موش عاوز اتسمِّم*
*وتروح أوضتك وانت تبرطم*
*تفضل وحدك كده متلجم*
*نفسي افهم فيه إيه بالظبط ؟*
*واما اسأل ، وشك يتجهِّم*
*تشخط تنطر يا سلام سلم*
*حاجة تجنن*
*  دايمًا كده على طول متفرعن ؟* 
*والله يا آدم* *بعدك أرحم*


*ده بأه* *أول الغيث*
*ولسه فيه تاني*
*وعد طبعًا*
*أصل الكلام*
*احلوِّ جدااااااااااً**
*

----------


## amr emam

> وده النص اللي قراته ونقلته لكم عشان نشوف تفاعلكم معه وعاوزين بقي نشوف احلي شغل ههههههه ونوريهم بقي حواء بجد



يبدو ان الاخت  ام احمد  قد اعلنت  الحرب  :gp:  

انا  بسجل  حضورى  ولى عوده  بعد  الامتحانات  ::eek::  

للمشاركه  فى الحرب  المقدسه  ::uff::   ::uff::  

تسلم ايدك ام احمد   :f:  

وتحياتى  لاستاذى الفاضل  / صفحات العمر :f:  

عمرو امام

----------


## صفحات العمر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بعد اذن كل حبايبى الرجاله اللى دخلوا الموضوع

اخلص على الضحيه رقم واحد اللى جت برجليها وارجع لكم نشربوا الشى سوا :hey:   :hey:   :hey:  







بتقولى ايه ساعتك؟؟؟؟؟؟




> *واما بتدخل م الباب تشخط*
> *ولا فيه مرة تخش مزقطط*
> *حتى بتنسى تمللي تسلم*
> *والشرِّ من عنيك بينقط*
> *يبقى عاوزني ازاي أتبسِّم*
> *أنطق كلمة راح تتعفرت*
> *أو راح تشتم فيه وتغلط*
> *خليني ساكتة وربي يسلم*
> *بس عمايلك والله تنقط*
> ...



حاسب حاسب جاتلك حوا
جايه وصوتها العالى معاها
فاكرها عافيه فاكراها قوه
بعدين بقى يا زمان ويّاها
انا وحياتك عندى يوماتى
برجع نفسى ارتاحلى شويه
والقى ف حضنك بر امان 
والقى اللقمه والمداديه
لجل البخت بلاقى جنان
حتى كمان طبخالى ملوخيه
 ::sh::   ::sh::   ::sh::  
طب والله انا نفسى احكيلك
واكون شطك واكون نيلك 
والقى الكون وياكى براح
ونا على ايدك
القى امانى بقى وارتاح
وافتح قلبى للصُبحيه
جوه حدودك الاقى الجنه
واقعد بقى احلم واتمنى
افرش كل مداكى عبير
وازرع كل طريقك حنه
بس دا حلم كبير ف منامى
لو يتحقق
يبقى الكون مخلوق علشانى 




الدور الدور الدور الدور مسكينه ياللى عليكى الدور ........ الدور الدور :good:   :good:   :good:

----------


## د / آمال كحيل

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> بعد اذن كل حبايبى الرجاله اللى دخلوا الموضوع
> 
> اخلص على الضحيه رقم واحد اللى جت برجليها وارجع لكم نشربوا الشى سوا   
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
*مانت برضه نسيت كمان
إني انا نبع الحنان
قلبي كان دايمًا لقلبك
سكة مفروشة بأمان
قوللي مين فينا اللي باع 
قوللي مين فينا اللي خان
قوللي مين برضه اللي مات
قلبه من غدر الزمان
عشت وياك كل لحظة
كنت فيها أمير حياتي
بس إنت قسيت وياما 
كنت باغرق بين آهاتي
كنت محتاجة لوجودك
بيه أحقق معنى ذاتي
بس يا خسارة في لحظة 
بعت أجمل ذكرياتي
جاي ليه دلوقتي تاني؟
اللي راح راح من زمان
الكلام موش راح يرجع
يا حياة قلبي اللي كان
مش غرور صدقني لكن
عاوزة اقول فات الأوان
سيبني أرجوك واوعى تنسى
إنت ما بقاش ليك مكان**

جنس خاين
مالوش أمان*

----------


## وفاء كحيل

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
>  يعيش آدم وحواء في صراع لا ينتهى ابدا منذ بدء الخليقة برغم كل ما بينهم من حب والفة الا ان بسبب مشاغل الحياة ومشاكلها فنجد احيانا بعض الصراع واحيان يكون بشكل كوميدي لذيذ 
> وبالصدفة قد عثرت علي نص للاستاذ محمد سعيد في احدي المواقع 
> ونظرا لان الموضوع كده لازم وحتما يترد عليه من قبل حواء طبعا فاحببت ان انشر الموضوع ها هنا وذلك لكى يحظى بالرد المناسب من اخواتى الرائعات عايده العشرى ومنال درويش والشقيقتين د.امال كحيل ووفاء كحيل
> 
> وده النص اللي قراته ونقلته لكم عشان نشوف تفاعلكم معه وعاوزين بقي نشوف احلي شغل ههههههه ونوريهم بقي حواء بجد  
> 
>  
> ...



واضح .. واضح
انك متعمد تهينني
تلعب بأعصابي 
كدة وتجنني
وأما أقولك بس
ياعالم .. هس 
سكوت
ارحم ضعفي 
أنا مش أدك
إنت الحوت
بترجع م الأول
وتتعبني
كل كلامك هجرك ليا
حتى سكاتك بيتشمت بيا
والقى نفسي في باب 
مقفول
لا صوتي طالع
ولا انت بتسمعني
واما أشكيلك تقول 
وإيه يعني
ما كل صحابك
قالوا عليك
ما انتاش عصري
وان الفكر جواك
دايما حجري
بتنسى إننا الجنس الناعم
بتنسى طيب يالله يا حالم
بطل شكوى خلاص وعناد
دي نهاية القصة 
ما هي الأولاد
أما ييجوا يقولوا " يا بابا "
تقدر تهرب وتقول يا عناد ؟؟
روحك فيهم بس بتكابر
ايوه ريحني وقولها يا شاطر 
مهما عملت ولا قسيت
بتفضل لطيبتي منتاش ناكر
طب اقول إيه 
خلي الكلام للحلقة الجاية
أصلي نعسانة جدا 
موش بدري عليا
أماأروح للنوم وأنا 
بالي مشغول ؟؟

بقلم / وفاء محمود كحيل
الجمعة / 5 , ابريل , 2006

----------


## وفاء كحيل

> *واما بتدخل م الباب تشخط*
> *ولا فيه مرة تخش مزقطط*
> *حتى بتنسى تمللي تسلم*
> *والشرِّ من عنيك بينقط*
> *يبقى عاوزني ازاي أتبسِّم*
> *أنطق كلمة راح تتعفرت*
> *أو راح تشتم فيه وتغلط*
> *خليني ساكتة وربي يسلم*
> *بس عمايلك والله تنقط*
> ...




ههههههههههههههههه


أكيد راجعين 

محضرة الذخيرة

النسكافيه والمخ الحاضر
وابقى دافع عن روحك يا شاطر

ههههههههه


من غير زعل طبعا

كل دي مناوشات على ورق بس

لا لالالالالا


على الكيبورد

وراجعالكم أكيد


وفاء

----------


## صفحات العمر

> واضح .. واضح
> انك متعمد تهينني
> تلعب بأعصابي 
> كدة وتجنني
> وأما أقولك بس
> ياعالم .. هس 
> سكوت
> ارحم ضعفي 
> أنا مش أدك
> ...




بقى بالذمه دا اسمه كلام  

حد يلم صحابنا قوام

احسن ست وفاء لمتهم

قالت حرب بلا استسلام

واحنا بنكره اى حروب  

عاوزين نبقى كده فى سلام  

حد يحارب حوا يا عالم  

يبقى اكيد غلطان غلطان

حوا دى اجمل نسمه يا ناس

بتهفهف على كل مكان

تملا حياتنا ورود وعبير

مع حبة اشواك وجنان

مره تشوفها تقول دى ملاك

تلاقيها ضحكه بتستناك

واما تحمر عينها يا صاحبى

بيخاف منها اجدع جان  




الدور الدور الدور الدور مسكينه ياللى عليكى الدور ........ الدور الدور    :4:

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *مانت برضه نسيت كمان
> إني انا نبع الحنان
> قلبي كان دايمًا لقلبك
> سكة مفروشة بأمان
> قوللي مين فينا اللي باع 
> قوللي مين فينا اللي خان
> قوللي مين برضه اللي مات
> قلبه من غدر الزمان
> عشت وياك كل لحظة
> ...




 يا نهار ما طلعلوش غير شمس
مين بيزعق
اقصد مين بيقول بالهمس
بقى بالذمه دا اسمه كلام
ابقى واهبلك عمرى بحاله 
لجل تعيشى كده ف سلام
وانتى بكل بساطه تقولى 
ان حياتى وعمرى كلام

***
 بقى بالذمه يا خلق يا هوه
لو فيه عقل بسرعه هاتوه
لحسن برجى خلاص هيطير
واصبح قصه ف الاساطير
كل الناس هتشوفنى تقول 
عينى عليه كان والله امير

***
 عارفه يا حوا
عايز اقولك ان نا فعلا 
مش مستغرب ولا محتار
من نكرانك ليا ياجاحدة باستمرار



الدور الدور الدور الدور مسكينه ياللى عليكى الدور ........ الدور الدور   :Eat:

----------


## وفاء كحيل

> بقى بالذمه دا اسمه كلام  
> 
> حد يلم صحابنا قوام
> 
> احسن ست وفاء لمتهم
> 
> قالت حرب بلا استسلام
> 
> واحنا بنكره اى حروب  
> ...



لم صحابك 
هما كتير ؟؟
واسمع مني 
ومن غير تأثير
اصل دي حوا 
الجنس الناعم
قلب طيب
صافي وحالم
تبذر دايما 
بذرة خير 
تطرح بالحب 
دايما فدادين
ليه دايما بطعنة 
سكين
بتهدوا آمالها
وتشوهوا أحلامها
وتضيعوا منها أحلى
سنين
هما صحابك
بتقول كتير ؟؟
طب شوف مين فيهم 
صادق وأمين ؟؟
وشوف مين فيهم
كداب
شوف القلب المخلص
والقلب اللي عيش حوا 
في عذاب
واحكم وقول مين الظالم 
ومين المظلوم
ومين اللي اتقتلت الفرحة جواه 
وبكلمة واحدة 
صار قلبه محروم

بقلم / وفاء محمود كحيل
‏الثلاثاء‏، 12‏ تموز‏، 2005

اخي الكريم
أسعدني جدا تواصلك وما زالت الحرب مستمرة
علشان تحرموا

----------


## صفحات العمر

> اخي الكريم
> أسعدني جدا تواصلك وما زالت الحرب مستمرة
> علشان تحرموا


[COLOR="DarkOrchid"][SIZE="4"]



اختى الغاليه واديبتنا الرائعه وفاء

وانا يشرفنى معارضاتك الادبيه  ورغم يقينى بخصوبة وسخاء قلمك

الا اننى مش مهوزوز ولا حاااااااااااااجه










اشوف فيكى يوم يا حواااااااااااا ويكون عنجريب كمان :1:  


> لم صحابك 
> هما كتير ؟؟
> واسمع مني 
> ومن غير تأثير
> اصل دي حوا 
> الجنس الناعم
> قلب طيب
> صافي وحالم
> تبذر دايما 
> ...



انا كنت راح أسكت والايمها
لكن انتم غاوين شر
دى لعبتكم اه وفاهمنها
من ايام شجرة الدر
حد يموت بالقباقيب
اما عليكم مكر عجيب
ولما تخافوا بقى وتكشوا
هُب بسرعه دمعكوا تبان
والمسكنه والضعف ياعينى
وتقطعوا قلبى الغلبان
مبقاش عارف يعمل ايه
والاحزان بتجيب احزان
لكن بعد خلاص ما فهمت
وشبعت دموع واتعلمت
اصبح كل كلامكم عندى
ولا هيودى ولا هيجيب
عارفين ليه
اصلى فهمت خلاص الفوله
وعرفت يا جنس الستات
ان قليل منكوا برىء
وكتير زى مامتكوا الغوله
فاكرينها ولا ناسين
اهى دى ست
وان كنتم لسه عاوزين 
احكى وابت
راح افكركم بقى بزليخه
وكمان زوجة لوط اونوح 
ولا نسيتوا يا سبب الفرقه
انا مش عاوز احكى وابوح
وانتم غاويين عجن ولت
بتبان قدامك مسكينه 
والاكياس شايلاها علشانك
ومخبيه كمان سكينه
لو كلمه ذلة ف لسانك
آدى تاريخكم يا بنات حوا
يا حفدة ريا وسكينه



الدور الدور الدور الدور مسكينه ياللى عليكى الدور ........ الدور الدور ::uff::

----------


## وفاء كحيل

> [COLOR="DarkOrchid"][SIZE="4"]
> 
> 
> 
> اختى الغاليه واديبتنا الرائعه وفاء
> 
> وانا يشرفنى معارضاتك الادبيه  ورغم يقينى بخصوبة وسخاء قلمك
> 
> الا اننى مش مهوزوز ولا حاااااااااااااجه
> ...




الحرب دي هي 
أنتو اللي بديتوها
دمعة عيني من غيركو
على الخدين شيلتوها
اما " النووون " دي 
تفني حياتها
تقدم برضه قلبها 
واصدق نبضاتها
ليه بكل قساوة تغرزوا فيها
سكين مسموم
علشان "حمرة " وكام لون
وخطوة ساقتها غانية 
هناك 
ابصر تعرف أصلها مين
ومين هي تكون
زاغت عينك كالعادة عليها
وبتتناسى الغالية حبيبتك
"ام عيالك "
مش هو ده كلامك
ما تحطيش "احمر " ولا أزرق
انا عاوزك 
كدة لونك رباني
لون الورد
في خدودك خلاني
اسرح فيكي 
دايما يا غالية
وما فكرش غير بعمري 
الغالي
وتعالي قبالي
مش هو ده كلامك
بكتب ليك ودمعة في عيني
موش بلومك ولا بلومها
لكن هي دي اللي دلوقت 
بتصحيني
هي الحرب دايرة بيني وبينك
انت اللي جرحت 
ما تقولش مين بقى اللي 
بيقسيني


بقلم / وفاء محمود كحيل
‏الأربعاء‏، 13‏ تموز‏، 2005

----------


## د.ابودنيا

> الاخ الكريم د ابو دنيا
> يسعدني ان تكون تلك اول مشاركة فيما بيننا
> بالرغم اني شامم ريحة تسخين فى الموضوع ...
> ولكن ولا يهمني
> كل اللى هنا اخوات لي 
> ولن اطلب النجده
> فقط بلغو البوليس 
> ـــــــــــــــ
> 
> احمد ابوسنة


 *يابو سنة دهب لولى*
*كل الحبايب يبعتولى*
*وانت كلامك فى عيونى*
*ياحلا شاعر*
*تترسم فيك المشاعر*
*يالى كلك انسانية*
*وتعلى اقولك*
*كلام فى سرك*
*كلام كدة بينى وبينك*
*الجنة مش هتشوفها عينك*
*الى اما تدبح القطة لبهية*
*اصلها شديدة وقوية*
*عنجهية ومفترية*
*وظلم الراجل منها غية*
*والاكادة*
*انها عايشة ف دور الضحية*
*لو مش مصدق*
*اسئل ادام الغلبان*
*يقولك الى حرامن م الجنة هى*

هههههههههههههههه   هههههههههههههههههههه ههههههههههههههههه

----------


## علاء زين الدين

النتيجة الآن

كبروا صغروا زوقوا في الفونط
وضخموا حجم المانشت
بس انا شايف صفحات العمر
بعقله الراجح بيقول أنا كنت 
هاسامح واعفو دي برضك ست
لكن لما يلاقي السطر 
من كلمة ونص حروفه تفط
فاكرين م الصوت الناس تتهت
فخلوا الكلمة بحجم القطر
والجملة الواحدة تنقط شر
صاحبنا الواعي رجع وتصدر
وقال منا عارف لو مرة سكت
دول ناس على طول ف الكرش تنط
فرَصّ كلام انا زيه ما شفت
غريمته تقدر زيه تحط
ولا قاس بالمتر ولا نفش الخط
دانا شفت بلاغته ولقتني سمعت
من بعد كلامه مفيش غير صمت
واللوحة تقول الفرقة دي صفر
وصفحات العمر خمسين بنط

__

----------


## د / آمال كحيل

> [color="DarkOrchid"][size="4"]
> 
> 
> 
> اشوف فيكى يوم يا حواااااااااااا ويكون عنجريب كمان 
> 
> 
> 
> انا كنت راح أسكت والايمها
> ...


 
 
*صفحات إنت نسيت فرعون ؟*

*ما مراته كات من حزب النون*

*ولا نسيتها يا حبة عيني ؟*

*ولا هاتعمل فيها شمشون*

*ولا نيرون أو نابليون ؟*

*تبقى أكيد فعلاً مسكين*

*لو هاتفكر إنك تقدر*

*يوم تتصدى لمجرى الريح* 

*فبلاش كدب بلاش تجريح*

*مانا فاهماك وبدون تلميح*

*حوا زكية بجد صحيح*

*كون وياها تملي صريح*

*واياك تخدع ولا تخون*

*أو تتوقع مهما يكون*

*إنها ممكن يوم هاتلين*

*أو توهمها بفصل رواية* 

*ولا بقصة أو بحكاية*

*أو تشطح بالكدبة لفوق*

*أصل الكدب مالوش رجلين*

*مهما تداري يبان في العين*

*صفحات إصحى يا صاحبي وفوق*

*يا ما من حوا أكيد هاتدوق*

----------


## د.ابودنيا

*سكت الرجال*

*والنسوة مكتسحة المجال*

*غلوة وفم*

*داحنا طلعنا زرار فى كم*

*وكلمتنا سكنها الخرس*

*وكلمتهم هما بقيت جرس*

*حتى الكلام كمان يناس بيسحروة*

*الرمش طايح فى المعانى* 

*سكتوة*

*عمال بيجرح ف القلوب*

*وانتو تسيبوة*

*هاتو العيونى دى*

*والرمش دوت احبسوة*

*واوعاكو يوم تسايبوة*

*هو الى طايح فى الكلام وجارحنا*

*هو الى راكب مهرنا ومكسر لنا رماحنا*

*هو الى بطار ومكسر لنا سلاحنا*

*ضعف القلوب اودام رمشكو خصلة فينا*

*والكلمة منكو تخرج تعشش فى وادينا*

*سلاحكو سحركو الى هازمنا*

*ساكن قلوبنا وتملى ملازمنا*

----------


## د.ابودنيا

> *صفحات إنت نسيت فرعون ؟*
> 
> *ما مراته كات من حزب النون*
> 
> *ولا نسيتها يا حبة عيني ؟*
> 
> *ولا هاتعمل فيها شمشون*
> 
> *ولا نيرون أو نابليون ؟*
> ...


 *شد حيلك ياستاذ صفحات (محمد سعيد) اوعى تخذلنا*
*احنا وراك فى ضهرك خد بالك م الجناح الشمال لحسن فية القلب*
*احنا سندك احنا بنئيدك ونشجعك مش عشان تستلم بدرى بدرى*
*عايزنها تبقى صحراء جرداء لازع فيها ولاماء*

----------


## وفاء كحيل

> *شد حيلك ياستاذ صفحات (محمد سعيد) اوعى تخذلنا*
> *احنا وراك فى ضهرك خد بالك م الجناح الشمال لحسن فية القلب*
> *احنا سندك احنا بنئيدك ونشجعك مش عشان تستلم بدرى بدرى*
> *عايزنها تبقى صحراء جرداء لازع فيها ولاماء*



طبعا .. طبعا 
لزما هيلين
ما احنا الجنس
الناعم موش مسكين
بدمعة دافية رقيقة
خالص نلقى القلب
اتقسم نصين
نص لحوا مراته
والنص التاني لمراته
وبيتلموا الشملين
ما هيا حبه الازلي
وهي فكره ووعيه
الغالي
وهيا حياته مهما تكون
ينكر ؟؟
معقول ده ؟؟
ابدا ولا هيكون 
بضحكة بريئة وناعمة
بنخلي النار جواه تصحى
وتهدا
وبيتقلب ساعتها على الجنبين
أقول كمان ؟؟
مين بقى اللي تاه
من وشه اللون
ومين اللي باع
حب امبارح
خليها للمرة الجاية 
يا عقل يا سارح
باجمل عيون
يا نصير حوا
يا قلب حنون

بقلم / وفاء محمود كحيل
الجمعة / 5, مايو , 2006

----------


## وفاء كحيل

> *سكت الرجال*
> 
> *والنسوة مكتسحة المجال*
> 
> *غلوة وفم*
> 
> *داحنا طلعنا زرار فى كم*
> 
> *وكلمتنا سكنها الخرس*
> ...


معقول ده أبدا
ما هيكون
إن نصير "الراء"
يحارب " النون "
طب نييجي نتفاهم
لأ طبعا إوعى تصدق
إحنا القلب الصادق
طيب وكلامنا محندق
عمرنا ما نغلط ابدا
فيكو
ولا نتعدى يا صاحبي
عليكو
إنتو لسه مش فاهمين
إننا يمكن صح نكون 
مساكين
لكن ساعة الجد 
تلاقونا " راجل "
راجل ؟؟
لا ده احنا بمليون
حنن قلبك عليا يا آدم
ده احنا منك كنا 
بنتعلم
لكن عمرنا ما جرينا
بالوش التاني 
ولا لوننا عيوننا
غير بالكحل الرباني
بقصد ان دايما ليكو
طايعين 
فبلاش بقى تبقى الطعنة
بسكين
يومها يا صاحبي هتهد
الحنية
يوم هتشوف مارد مجنون

بقلم / وفاء محمود كحيل
الجمعة , 5, مايو , 2006

----------


## د / آمال كحيل

> *شد حيلك ياستاذ صفحات (محمد سعيد) اوعى تخذلنا*
> *احنا وراك فى ضهرك خد بالك م الجناح الشمال لحسن فية القلب*
> *احنا سندك احنا بنئيدك ونشجعك مش عشان تستلم بدرى بدرى*
> *عايزنها تبقى صحراء جرداء لازع فيها ولاماء*


 

 :f2:  
*خليك محضر خير يابو دنيا*
*آدم يقدر ينكر حوا ؟* 
*دي هيه الأم وهيه الأخت*
*وهيه الزوجة ليك انت وهوه*
*هيه الحضن الدافي لآدم*
*ولا اكمنها نون النسوة ؟*
*جرب يوم تعاملها برقة*
*هاتلاقي حب ونبع حنان*
*تقسى عليها تسامحك أيوه*
*بس اياك تظلمها كمان*
*كن ليها مرسى وكن لها مأوى*
*كن ليها شط وبر أمان*
*واياك تلعب مرة ف ديلك*
*وقتها هاتروح في خبر كان*
 :f2:

----------


## ليلة عشق

*الأخت الفاضله أم أحمد
موضوع جميل ودمه خفيف 

هناك اسطورة هندية معروفة  تقول : 

ان الله سبحانه وتعالى في اول الامر خلق ( ادم ) في سهولة ويسر وجعله في الجنة كما يحلو له ......ولكنه  سرعان ما شعر بالوحدة وطلب من الله ان يجعل له ونيسا 

فخلق الله سبحانه ( حواء ) من ضلع ادم حتى تكون منه واليه 

وتقول الاسطورة ان الله سبحانه في خلقه لحواء ...اعطاها من القمر استدارته ....ومن الشمس اشراقها ...ومن النجوم لمعانها ...ومن السحب دموعها.... ومن الزهار شذاها .....ومن النسيم رقتها... ومن المواج مدها وجزرها....... ومن العسل حلاوته .....ومن الحنظل مرارته..... ومن الالماس توهجه....... ومن الطاووس كبريائه.....ومن الحية مكرها....... ومن العقرب لدغتها....... ومن الزمن غدره....... ومن الببغاء ثرثرته....... ومن الثعلب دهائه .......ومن الربيع ابتسامته....... ومن البلابل تغريدها ...... 

ومزج هذا الخليط ووهبه الى ادم 
 فأجتلى محاسنها واقبل عليها واخذ بيدها وسار بها الى الجنة 

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## علاء زين الدين

*ارجعوا للأصل ..

أصل الحكاية مش صفحات
ابو قلب يفوح ورد وريحان
طب من امتى سمعتولو يا ستات
إلا أحلى كلام يتقال بحنان
خليكوا ناصحين متبصي يا بسمات
لما يكونوا الناس قاعدين ف أمان
وكلمة يمين فكلمة شمال تصبح خناقات
وشيلوا وحطوا وكلمة كمان
وخماس تخبط فسداس تتحول حرب الكلمات
طيب نهدا كدة ونفكر 
أول كلمة طلعت امتى ومن أي لسان ؟؟؟
مين كان قاعد بيدبر ؟
لجل سلامكو يا شعرا يبقى كأنه ما كان !
مش نعقل كده ونقدّر ؟
ونشغل مخنا بحكمة وإمعان ؟
مين اللي لوقت بتقرا ؟
من خوفها بتتمنى ما قالت دي الكلمة
ولا راحت بتفتش كل مكان
عن كلمة ونص تحط شوية ملح وتبقى نميمة
لا سألتوا الكلمة دي قالها بجد
مش انتوا المفروض اخوان
مش يمكن قالها لواحدة قليلة القيمة
تستاهل قصف الرقبة كمان
أو يمكن كان بيدرس دورة
عن شعر هجاء وإلخ لشلة شبان
تلاقيكو ظلمتو الراجل من غير لازمة
ومشيتو بسرعة خلف الفتنة
دلوقت يا ريتنا نسمع كلمة بعقل
ونحكم راسنا بحكمة
صفحات العمر دا حلو بشكل
مش ممكن تطلع منه مسبة
صالحوا الراجل وكفاية مناهدة
وشدو الحيل ورونا الهمة
لما نشوف هتعالجوا ازاي
سبب الأزمة   !!!


__*

----------


## صفحات العمر

> الحرب دي هي 
> أنتو اللي بديتوها
> دمعة عيني من غيركو
> على الخدين شيلتوها
> اما " النووون " دي 
> تفني حياتها
> تقدم برضه قلبها 
> واصدق نبضاتها
> ليه بكل قساوة تغرزوا فيها
> ...





عارف عارف صوتهم عالى 
بيضلموا كل الافراح
تلاقيه كده على طول بيلالى 
زن وهم وبكا ونواح
واللى حصلى واللى جرالى
من دوشتها مسا وصباح
واما تحب شويه هدوء
علشان طول اليوم تعبان
تبقى يافندى ما تعرف ذوق
خليك طبعا جنتل مان
 ::p:   ::p:   ::p:  
ليه يا وفاء الحرب دهيه
بين الراء وبين النون
مش بكفايه تعبكم لادم
من عمايلكو اصابو جنون  
ماشى يا حول الله حيران
ولا عاد عارف ايه هيكون
بعد ما قدم كل ما عنده
لجل يلاقى صدر حنون
او يتهنى بحب جميل
ويعيش فيه نشوان مفتون
يلقى حياته هم وويل
مين لحياته بس يصون؟؟؟؟؟


الدور الدور الدور الدور مسكينه ياللى عليكى الدور ........ الدور الدور :Eat:

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *يابو سنة دهب لولى*
> *كل الحبايب يبعتولى*
> *وانت كلامك فى عيونى*
> *ياحلا شاعر*
> *تترسم فيك المشاعر*
> *يالى كلك انسانية*
> *وتعلى اقولك*
> *كلام فى سرك*
> *كلام كدة بينى وبينك*
> ...



 :hey:   :hey:   :hey:   :hey:   :hey:  





اطمن يا جميل 


وراك رجاله تاكل الحديد

بس بالله يا شيخ خليك قريب من اخوك :y:

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *صفحات إنت نسيت فرعون ؟*
> 
> *ما مراته كات من حزب النون*
> 
> *ولا نسيتها يا حبة عيني ؟*
> 
> *ولا هاتعمل فيها شمشون*
> 
> *ولا نيرون أو نابليون ؟*
> ...



م البدايه ....... :Nono:  

عاوزه لكلامك اصدق
وارضى إنه يكون دا منطق
ان مضمون الرجوله
انى بتأمر وبشخط
اما فعلا شىء عجيب
شىء يخلى الصخر ينطق
دا الطبيعى إنك بتنسى 
كل غنوه كتبتها مخصوص عشانك
كل بسمه رسمتهالك فوق شفايفك
كل دا بيدوب نهائى
واللى باقى
انى باقسى
انى بتأمر عليكى
رغم انى أمير حياتك
غصب عنك
لا باديا ولا بأديكى
حكم ربى يا حبيبتى
بس يظهر إنك انتى اللى نسيتى
لاء وايه؟
جايه بتصادرى عليا
وتقوليلى !!!!!!
انى طبعا مش موافق
مين اللى قالك
انى مش عاوز حياتى 
تبقى زى جنينه حلوه
وانتى اجمل ورده فيها
تبقى لحن جميل وغنوه
اتى كل معانى ليها
هنسى بره
واسكنك علشان بحُبك تحتوينى
وتبقى عندى اغلى دره
تبقى كل حياتنا ماشيه
بالمحبه والوداد
تفردى جناحك عليا وع الولاد
هيا دى احلاها نعمه
اما بغرورك وصدك والعناد
كل شىء قدامى يتحول لنقمه
لما اشوف هجرك وتختارى البعاد
وانتى عارفه انى مش هاقدر عليه
يبقى ايه؟؟؟؟   :;):  




الدور الدور الدور الدور مسكينه ياللى عليكى الدور ........ الدور الدور :Eat:

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *شد حيلك ياستاذ صفحات (محمد سعيد) اوعى تخذلنا*
> *احنا وراك فى ضهرك خد بالك م الجناح الشمال لحسن فية القلب*
> *احنا سندك احنا بنئيدك ونشجعك مش عشان تستلم بدرى بدرى*
> *عايزنها تبقى صحراء جرداء لازع فيها ولاماء*



 :hey:   :hey:   :hey:   :hey:   :hey:  





اطمن يا فندم جداااااااااا


بعون  الله كده  الدموع قربت تنزل خلاص

بس يا ريت حضرتك تجهز الكلينكس لحبايبنا اياهم عشان دول بصعبوا علينا فى الاخر

ومفيش مانع طبعا من شوية مهدئأت وكده


منور يا جميل

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *ارجعوا للأصل ..
> 
> أصل الحكاية مش صفحات
> ابو قلب يفوح ورد وريحان
> طب من امتى سمعتولو يا ستات
> إلا أحلى كلام يتقال بحنان
> خليكوا ناصحين متبصي يا بسمات
> لما يكونوا الناس قاعدين ف أمان
> وكلمة يمين فكلمة شمال تصبح خناقات
> ...


يا علاء المعنى والقلب الكبير
ياللى واهب كل عمرك 
لجل تسعد قلب حوا
بس يا ريت يفهوا ويقدروا..
ربع الجميل
بعد تعبك يوم بحاله 
تلقى هم يغرقك فى الف بير
وانت صابر  منت طول عمرك جبل
لا يوم يحيد او يوم يميل
قولى بس هنعمل 
دا قدرنا ان ديما نحتويهم
رغم هما للاسف
جنس م الاخر ..........

خطيييييييييييييير ::'(:

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *الأخت الفاضله أم أحمد
> موضوع جميل ودمه خفيف 
> 
> هناك اسطورة هندية معروفة  تقول : 
> 
> ان الله سبحانه وتعالى في اول الامر خلق ( ادم ) في سهولة ويسر وجعله في الجنة كما يحلو له ......ولكنه  سرعان ما شعر بالوحدة وطلب من الله ان يجعل له ونيسا 
> 
> فخلق الله سبحانه ( حواء ) من ضلع ادم حتى تكون منه واليه 
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخت الكريمه ليلة عشق


شكرا لهذا الاثراء الرائع للموضوع


رغم انها اسطوره يعنى :1:  


بس فعلا ادم اخد ايديها وسار بيها الى الجنه 

لكن اللى حصل بعد كده 

كان صعب 

صعب جداااااا 

ولا ايييييييييييييه ::'(:

----------


## د / آمال كحيل

> م البدايه ....... 
> 
> عاوزه لكلامك اصدق
> وارضى إنه يكون دا منطق
> ان مضمون الرجوله
> انى بتأمر وبشخط
> اما فعلا شىء عجيب
> شىء يخلى الصخر ينطق
> دا الطبيعى إنك بتنسى 
> ...


 

*إنت يا صفحات ليه مبقــوق؟
حاسة بصوتك كده مخنـوق
يا ما من حوا أكيد هاتدوق
لو ما حاولتش يوم تعاملها 
بحبــــة رقـة وحبـــة زوق
وتحســسها بحـبـــك ليــها
بكلمة حب ونظــرة شــوق
زي ما تاخد .. لازم تــدي
ماهي إنسانة وليها حقوق
وماهيش لعبة وملك ايديك
ولا هيش جارية 
ماسكها بطوق*
****
حوا دي ست رقيقة وناعمة
قلبها كله مــودة ورحـــمة
لكــن لـو حســت بخيــــانة
أنا راح اقولــــها بكل أمانة
هاتخليـــك في دقيــقة تفوق
مـن أحلامــك اللي بنــيتــها 
علشـان عاوز تخــرب بيتها
ممكن برضه تسود عيشـتك
والأحــوال ويـــاك هاتسـوء
يبقـى اتعـلـم درسـك وافـهم
وايـــاك تظــلم قلــب بريء
ولا تفــرط يـــوم بشريكــتك
خلــي الدنيـا معاكو تــروق*

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *إنت يا صفحات ليه مبقــوق؟
> حاسة بصوتك كده مخنـوق
> يا ما من حوا أكيد هاتدوق
> لو ما حاولتش يوم تعاملها 
> بحبــــة رقـة وحبـــة زوق
> وتحســسها بحـبـــك ليــها
> بكلمة حب ونظــرة شــوق
> زي ما تاخد .. لازم تــدي
> ماهي إنسانة وليها حقوق
> ...



اصلى فارس
من طراز المستحيل
حارس البيت الجميل
لجل ضحكه من شفايفك
اركب الاخطار واسيرلك الف ميل
بس يا حسرت كلامك
ان دا الفارس تعب
بعد ما هزم التتار!
بعد ماغزل الربيع
الف ورده لاحلى دار
جه لحدك لجل يلقى هواه ف ودك
عينى من كتر الجفا
صابه ميت مليون دوار
قصره يا بنت الحلال
بين عنادك بين ودادك والدلال
فلسفة عمرى وطريقى
اللى مش محتاج يا حوا
غيرشى بس تحسى دورك
تنسى حبه من غرورك
تعرفى انك وانى
انتى نورى وانى نورك
احنا يا حوا الحقيقه
اللى بيها الكون يعيش
لو فهمتى  
يبقى انا والكون بحاله
لحظه حلوه ما تنتهيش


الدور الدور الدور الدور مسكينه ياللى عليكى الدور ........ الدور الدور ::o:

----------


## د / آمال كحيل

> اطمن يا فندم جداااااااااا
> 
> 
> بعون الله كده الدموع قربت تنزل خلاص
> 
> بس يا ريت حضرتك تجهز الكلينكس لحبايبنا اياهم عشان دول بصعبوا علينا فى الاخر
> 
> ومفيش مانع طبعا من شوية مهدئأت وكده
> 
> ...


 

 
*إيه يا محمد 
إنت وقعت أكيد ولا حدش 
سمَّى عليك
مسكين والله
جيت للخية أهو برجليك
تزرع لازم طبعًا تحصد 
صنع إيديك
واللي يلاعب القط يا شاطر
لازم يصبر على خرابيشو
فصل نهايتك كان في الآخر
حبيت تستعجل وتعيشه
هاعمل إيه بس انت الجاني
آه من جبروتك آه ياني
بص هاقولك
كده كام كلمة*
*عاوزين نوصل لب المعنى
لما تكون الست مجرد
لعبة ف إيدكم
مالهاش لازمة
ولا مجرد حاجة ف بيتكم 
مالهاش قيمة
ولا تكون مومياء في نظركم
ولا اعذرني تحفة قديمة
فاكرين يعني نكش ونسكت
على دي شتيمة
دا كلام برضه يادي العيبة
خليك عادل
ولا هاتعمل فيها الراجل
حاجة حقيقي بجد عجيبة
طب أنا حوا 
أديني قصادكم
بينا نشوف 
مين فينا الأقوى
ولا اقولك
شوفلك موضوع إنت وهوه
مش فاضيالكم*

----------


## صفحات العمر

اصلى الجمعه وعندى شغل بعد كده وبالليل ارجعلكم

يمكن يكون هديتم حبه 

اختى الغاليه ام احمد


واضح يا فندم انكم جبتوه لنفسكم :good:  


تقديرى لك دائما ايتها الراقيه :1:

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *إيه يا محمد 
> إنت وقعت أكيد ولا حدش 
> سمَّى عليك
> مسكين والله
> جيت للخية أهو برجليك
> تزرع لازم طبعًا تحصد 
> صنع إيديك
> واللي يلاعب القط يا شاطر
> لازم يصبر على خرابيشو
> ...




ماشى يا ست الكل براحتك 
قولى كلامك من غير آه
منا عارف انك ولوحدك  
سبب الدمع اللى عرفناه
بعد ما قلبى خلاص سلملك 
واحد غيرى جريتى وراه
وما سالتك ليه يا حبيبتى
قولتى انا اسفه
عندو الشقه والعربيه
والف تحيه 
للاخلاص ......الله الله!!!

----------


## عايده العشرى

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
>  يعيش آدم وحواء في صراع لا ينتهى ابدا منذ بدء الخليقة برغم كل ما بينهم من حب والفة الا ان بسبب مشاغل الحياة ومشاكلها فنجد احيانا بعض الصراع واحيان يكون بشكل كوميدي لذيذ 
> وبالصدفة قد عثرت علي نص للاستاذ محمد سعيد في احدي المواقع 
> ونظرا لان الموضوع كده لازم وحتما يترد عليه من قبل حواء طبعا فاحببت ان انشر الموضوع ها هنا وذلك لكى يحظى بالرد المناسب من اخواتى الرائعات عايده العشرى ومنال درويش والشقيقتين د.امال كحيل ووفاء كحيل
> 
> وده النص اللي قراته ونقلته لكم عشان نشوف تفاعلكم معه وعاوزين بقي نشوف احلي شغل ههههههه ونوريهم بقي حواء بجد  
> 
>  
> ...


الاخت الحبيبه ام احمد
مااقدرش ما اردش ولو انى اتاخرت شويه انت عارفه (وييك اند) وكان لازم اخلص كل اللى ورايا قبل ما اعرف اقعد ع الكمبيوتر وده كله من آدم الكبير والاوادم الصغيرين كمان خدى عندك دفعه اولى

كده برضه يآدم ياحبيبى
ياللى من الدنيا دى نصيبى
ازاى تنسى ورودى ربيعى
وما تفتكر الا زعابيبى

آل يعنى انت ربيع على طول
بس انا برضه مش راح اقول
ما انا أصلى سترك وغطاك
وسرك جوه ف بير مقفول

لازم ابلع لك زلطك طوبك
وتفضفضلى بهموم يومك
وانا اطبطب يا اخواننا وادلع
فشرت نانسى- ياتبدى غيومك

تيجى زهقان وبتتنهد
وعايزنى مختلفه باجدد
وبدعت الموضه عشان خاطرك
ولاعارفه ارضيك وبتتبغدد

وعايزنى قاعده وفاضيالك
عامله النيولوك وقاعدالك
ملكه لكن جاريه تحت امرك
ليك ولعائلتك وعيالك

مكسوره لوالدك غلبانه
واخت باخواتك فرحانه
شغاله ف بيتك لعيالك
ولأمك ماشطه وبلانه

بأعمل كل ده عن طيب خاطر
ساكته وحبوبه ع الآخر
طول م انت مقدرها جمايلى
وان مااقدرتش خد لك ساتر
عايده العشرى
ايه رايكن ياستات؟؟
وانت يآدم ايه حرمت؟؟ ولاعايز جرعه اكبر؟؟
انت اللى بديت والبادى اظلم

----------


## بنت مصر

يا خبر أبيض ومش فايت!
ايه الحرب الشعواء اللي قايمة علينا دي
ربنا يعينك يا دكتورة امال يا حبيبة قلبي
على التصدي لهذا الهجوم الشرس..

كل دا يحصل وانا معرفش
ان الدنيا قايمة علينا
طب أهي دقني  لو محصلش
وجم الشعراء لينا يحايلونا
دا يقول متأسف ودا مقصدش
وبلاش في دماغكوا تحطونا
عارفين كيدكوا وماننكرش
فبلاش والغالي تتحدونا

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## د / آمال كحيل

> ماشى يا ست الكل براحتك 
> قولى كلامك من غير آه
> منا عارف انك ولوحدك 
> سبب الدمع اللى عرفناه
> بعد ما قلبى خلاص سلملك 
> واحد غيرى جريتى وراه
> وما سالتك ليه يا حبيبتى
> قولتى انا اسفه
> عندو الشقه والعربيه
> ...


*ههههههههههههه*
*يا نهار ابيض*
*طب خد دي يا محمد*


*تهمك ديه بجــد يا شاطـر*
*مش هاتأثر مانا عارفـاك*
*قلت هاتحرق دمي بكلمـة*
*وتخليني .. أجري وراك*
*بس انا عاوزة اقولك حاجــة*
*أنا يا حياتي مانيش محتاجة*
*علشان أعمل كده ويــاك*
*عندي الفيللا  والمرسـيدس*
*وكمان شقة ف أحلى عمارة*
*يعني افهمها كـده بالمنطـــق*
*واقلع يــا حبيبي النضـــارة*
*بص كويس وانت هاتفـــهم*
*دي حكاية مش محتاجة شطارة*
*شوفلك موضوع تاني يا افندم*
*لكن تعرف ؟*
*أنا من قلبي صحيح عاذراك*

----------


## د.ابودنيا

> *خليك محضر خير يابو دنيا*
> *آدم يقدر ينكر حوا ؟* 
> *دي هيه الأم وهيه الأخت*
> *وهيه الزوجة ليك انت وهوه*
> *هيه الحضن الدافي لآدم*
> *ولا اكمنها نون النسوة ؟*
> *جرب يوم تعاملها برقة*
> *هاتلاقي حب ونبع حنان*
> *تقسى عليها تسامحك أيوه*
> ...



 
*ياما طبطبنا وياما حنينا*

*كل مانرخى تشدو علينا*

*شفتى ازاى بقى مش بادينا*

*والله الحبل ان ساب من ايدنا* 

*اول من يركب انتو علينا*

*وانتو بادائتو الحرب بكلمة*

*وجايا دلوقتى تقولى هدوها*

*سلمى رايتك منك ليها*

*الحرب رجالها مخلوقة بيها*

*شد لجامك ياصفحات*

*مش هنسلم للستات*

*زى ماهما هدو ف حيلنا*

*فرصة نعوض كل مافات*

*****

*ياك فاكرينا خلاص هنسلم*

*ولادموعكو تاثر فينا*

*نون النسوة صحيح حبيبتنا ماقولناش لا*

*لكن لما تقوم وتحارب*

*ويكون ليها انياب ومخالب*

*طب من غيرنا هيقلمها*

*طب مين غيرنا هيعلمها*

*انا مش شايف فيه شيء تانى*

*انتو رميتو السيف ع الكيف*

*اومتو جرحتو قلب نضيف*

*ورحتو وقفتو تبصو عليه*

*طب عمل اية؟*

*طب ورضيتو بكدة طب  لية؟*

*الحرب دى مين الى بادئها؟*

*مين شاعللها وقام يحرقها؟* 

*وبعد دا كلو بتلومو فينا*

**** *** *** 

*حوا صحيح امنا واخواتنا*

*بس الغلطة ماهيش غلطتنا*

*انتو باديتو واحنا سباقنا*

*راجعين تبكو* 

*دمعه عينكو مابتاثرش*

*لما تكون الاسوة بئرش*

*مين رخصها الاسوة علينا*

*انتو بادئتو ومش بادينا*

***** ***** 

*عايزين سلم !*

*مش هنمانع*

*بس هثمضو بدمع عيونكم*

*ونبروزو على كدة توقيعكم*

*وهنكتب فية حبت شروطاط*

*نحفظ بيها بس المقامات*

*حاجة بسيط ماهيش توريطة*

*لجل تبطلو تعملو زيطة*

*او تقولولنا حاجة عبيطة*

*ان الست زى الراجل*

*تشتر فينا وتبيع وتاجر* 

*والى ماعاجبو يروح ويهاجر*

*****    *

----------


## د.ابودنيا

*بصى بقى يادكتورة امال*
*انا عندى بنت فى الجامعة 
*
*وبنت ثانوية العامة  
*
*وامهم يبقو تلاتة عليا**هههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههه*

----------


## د / آمال كحيل

> *ياما طبطبنا وياما حنينا*
> 
> *كل مانرخى تشدو علينا*
> 
> *شفتى ازاى بقى مش بادينا*
> 
> *والله الحبل ان ساب من ايدنا* 
> 
> *اول من يركب انتو علينا*
> ...


 


*وفاكرها بالذمة شطارة
يا خسارة يا ميت 
ألف خسارة
يا حبيبي هاتندم صدقني
دي الدنيا دي 
ساقية ودوارة
وهاييجي اليوم تترجاني
تتوسل عطفي وحناني
وهاقولك ابعد وانساني
وهابيعك وبكل جسارة
أنا عندي كرامة 
وموش هاسأل
سوق فيها لكن 
فكر أول
قبل ما تتباهى وتتدلل 
وكلامي الآتي دا أمارة
أقدر أتحكم بمشاعري
واتمادي واشيلك من فكري
وكأني ما حبيتك عمري
أنا أصلي عنيدة وجبارة 
سي السيد ؟
بقى موضة قديمة
واللعبة خلاص كده محسومة
موش هابكي واقولك 
مظلومة 
ولا هاتشوف دمعتي محتارة
وباقولها بلاش 
من دي ألاطة
وهاجيبها عشانك ع بلاطة
أنا ممكن ابيعك ببساطة 
هاتقول إيه خاينة وغدارة ؟
قول زي ما عايز 
إيه يعني ؟
وما دمت بتقدر تخدعني
وف لحظة حبيب قلبي تبيعني
تستاهل اسيبك بجدارة
راجل على عيني 
وعلى راسي
لكن لو تجرح إحساسي
أو تعمل يوم إنك ناسي
يبقى ارخي 
على الماضي ستارة 
تلاوعني وتؤمر 
على كيفك
وتحبني برضك بظروفك
وقت ما يحلالك 
يا كسوفك
وفاكرني ارجعلك بإشارة
يا ابني افهم 
حاول تعقلها
فكر في الكلمة اما تقولها
نتفاهم كده من أولها
علشان موش نرشق* 
*بحجارة
*

----------


## د / آمال كحيل

> يا خبر أبيض ومش فايت!
> ايه الحرب الشعواء اللي قايمة علينا دي
> ربنا يعينك يا دكتورة امال يا حبيبة قلبي
> على التصدي لهذا الهجوم الشرس..
> 
> كل دا يحصل وانا معرفش
> ان الدنيا قايمة علينا
> طب أهي دقني لو محصلش
> وجم الشعراء لينا يحايلونا
> ...


 

*قالوا علينا بلاوي سكتنا*
*طيب ليه كانوا جروا شكلنا ؟*
*والله يا غالية*
*عشنا وشوفنا*
*نعمل إيه طب نسكت برضه ؟*
*دا الموضوع كده زاد عن حده*
*كنا ف حالنا جم يتحدوا*
*طيب ماشي*
*كل كلام طبعًا له رده*

*نفسك معانا وكله يهون*
*يا أحلى بسنت في كل الكون*
*آمال*

----------


## د / آمال كحيل

> *بصى بقى يادكتورة امال*
> *انا عندى بنت فى الجامعة* 
> 
> *وبنت ثانوية العامة* 
> 
> *وامهم يبقو تلاتة عليا**هههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههه*


*هههههههههههههههههه*
*بسم الله ما شاء الله*
*ربنا يخليلك يا دكتور فوزي*
*وتشوف ولادك زي حضرتك واحسن كمان*
*وتفرح بيهم انت والمدام*
*تحياتي وتقديري*
*آمال*

----------


## د / آمال كحيل

> كده برضه يآدم ياحبيبى
> ياللى من الدنيا دى نصيبى
> ازاى تنسى ورودى ربيعى
> وما تفتكر الا زعابيبى
> 
> آل يعنى انت ربيع على طول
> بس انا برضه مش راح اقول
> ما انا أصلى سترك وغطاك
> وسرك جوه ف بير مقفول
> ...


 
*ههههههههههههه*
 :f:  
*كلام جميل جدًا وفي الجووووون*
*الله عليكي يا عايدة*
*دانت جبتي كل الفايدة*
*ما تغيبيش بقى علينا*
*أحسن يستفردوا بينا*
*ههههههههه*
*تسلم إيدك يا حبيبتي*
*آمال*

----------


## د / آمال كحيل

> اصلى فارس
> من طراز المستحيل
> حارس البيت الجميل
> لجل ضحكه من شفايفك
> اركب الاخطار واسيرلك الف ميل
> بس يا حسرت كلامك
> ان دا الفارس تعب
> بعد ما هزم التتار!
> بعد ماغزل الربيع
> ...


 
*اسمع مني*

*تغــزل نـاعم مــوش هايـفــيد
مهـما تقـول أو مهـما تعـيــــد
مـا فيـناش من أحلام ووعود
فاهـمـــة كويس قصـــدك إيـه
حقي ومـوش راح افــرط فيه
وده شـيء واضــح بالتأكـــيد
يبقـى بلاش شـغل الملاغيـــة
وتثـــور حبـــة وتهــدا شويـة
أصـلي انا حــوا وحـوا زكــية
ومـا دام إني سمـعــت كـلامـك
أرجــوك طـرطـق ليّـه ودانــك
حـــاول تـفــهم إيه المقصـــود
لمـــا الـراجـــل برضه يخــون
حـــوا ازاي تـصفــح وتعـــود؟
لمــا يـقـطــَّع كـــــل خيــــــوط
أو يتجـــــــاوز كـل حــــــــدود
لمـا تهـــون العشــرة علـــيـه
يبقـى ازاي بالحــب تـجــــود؟
أو تآمنــله ف يوم أو تـنسى؟
مش بيقـولوا للصـبر حــدود؟*
*عجبي*

----------


## صفحات العمر

> الاخت الحبيبه ام احمد
> مااقدرش ما اردش ولو انى اتاخرت شويه انت عارفه (وييك اند) وكان لازم اخلص كل اللى ورايا قبل ما اعرف اقعد ع الكمبيوتر وده كله من آدم الكبير والاوادم الصغيرين كمان خدى عندك دفعه اولى
> 
> كده برضه يآدم ياحبيبى
> ياللى من الدنيا دى نصيبى
> ازاى تنسى ورودى ربيعى
> وما تفتكر الا زعابيبى
> 
> آل يعنى انت ربيع على طول
> ...


لسه مش عارف حبيبتى 
كل دا معناتوا ايه
اصل قلبى غشيم شويه
والغشاوه ساكنه فيه
كل ما آجى اقول فهمت
القى روحى تقولى.. فالح
قول بسرعه فهمت ايه؟
اتلبخ واضرب حبيبتى
لخمه خالص ويّا تيه
 ::   ::   ::  
نفسى اقولك الف حاجه
نفسى ارسملك مشاعرى
واغزل الحرف بعيونى..
ويبقى ليكى احلى شِعرى
القى قلمى فجأه بلّم
والمعانى تفوتنى دوغرى
والامانى يا حبيبتى...
والاغانى يا حبيبتى
اختفوا ما عرفشى ليه؟
 ::   ::   ::  
تقدرى يا ربيع حياتى
تكسبى ف قلبى الثواب
ومن سكوته تنقذيه
وتقوليلى يا حبيبتى
كل دا معناتو ايه؟؟؟؟ ::

----------


## صفحات العمر

> يا خبر أبيض ومش فايت!
> ايه الحرب الشعواء اللي قايمة علينا دي
> ربنا يعينك يا دكتورة امال يا حبيبة قلبي
> على التصدي لهذا الهجوم الشرس..
> 
> كل دا يحصل وانا معرفش
> ان الدنيا قايمة علينا
> طب أهي دقني  لو محصلش
> وجم الشعراء لينا يحايلونا
> ...





يا عينى على التفاؤل :Sad:  

 طيب يا ريت يا بسنت يا اختى تحضرى بس النشادر 

عشان كتاكيت حوا لما يغمن عليهم ولا حاجه :4:

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *ههههههههههههه*
> *يا نهار ابيض*
> *طب خد دي يا محمد*
> 
> 
> *تهمك ديه بجــد يا شاطـر*
> *مش هاتأثر مانا عارفـاك*
> *قلت هاتحرق دمي بكلمـة*
> *وتخليني .. أجري وراك*
> ...



امسك عندك :hey:  
مش قولتلكو ولسه هاقول
ان فصول السنه وياها
مفهاش غير زعبيب على طول
 ::p:   ::p:   ::p:  
بدأت حوا تحمر عينها
وتقول الف دليل علشانها
شوفتوا غرورها شوفتوا كلامها
بدأت تعجن بس خلاص
واضح جدا ان كلامك 
لت وعجن ما لوهش اساس
وهتمسك طبعا ع الغلطه
وتروح تشكى لكل الناس
ودموع بقى وكلام عارفينو
وانت يا حول الله محتاس
تبقى يا عينى عليك مسكين
شارب منها مر الكاس
تلقى سياتك يا بنى مدين
من ساسك ولحد الراس
تقعد بقى تحكى وتتنهد
مره تقولك انى ضحيه
ومره تقول مش سائل فيا

بصى ياقدرى اللى ملازمانى
طول ما سياتك بتقولى سلم 
تبقى صحيح منتيش عارفانى

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *ياما طبطبنا وياما حنينا*
> 
> *كل مانرخى تشدو علينا*
> 
> *شفتى ازاى بقى مش بادينا*
> 
> *والله الحبل ان ساب من ايدنا* 
> 
> *اول من يركب انتو علينا*
> ...




 :hey:   :hey:   :hey:   :hey:  


شوف يا فندم 

احلى حاجه فى كلامنا المنطقيه مش مجرد صوت عالى وخلاص



منور الموضوع فعلا اوعى تسينى ارجوك :;):

----------


## د.ابودنيا

> شوف يا فندم 
> 
>  احلى حاجه فى كلامنا المنطقيه مش مجرد صوت عالى وخلاص
> 
> 
> 
>  منور الموضوع فعلا اوعى تسينى ارجوك



 
*شيفك يامير خستعت*

*ورحت الخيمة تشرب ميا*

*الحرس بينادو عليا*

*فية معركة تانى هنا آيمة*

*رحت يمين ورحت شمال*

*والحال عندنا كدة عال العال*

*وكله تمام  ..   كله تمام* 

*بس انا حاسس*

*ان النون خلاص هتسلم* 

*رافعة الراية آخر الكول*

*اصل كلامك جه ف الجول*

*تسلم ايدك يسلم قلمك*

*يسلم سيفك اوم بقى كمل*

*انت القائد اوعاك تهمل*

*خلى راينا مرفوعة دايما*

*****

*انا لحصانى هشد لجامو*

*وعلى جناح ام احمد هرمى سهامو*

*اما بسنت مهيش اودامى*

*هربت منى وراحت العالى*

*والله ماهيهمنى يا الغالى*

*اما وفاء دى سيبها عليا*

*ركك الف جوادى شوية*

*واحدف سيفى يجيبها اسيرة*

*بعد ماكت ف الحرب اميرة*

*وسيبها  تدوب وحديها ف الحيرة*

*بعد ماكت ف النسوة كبيرة*

*وبعد الاسر تموت م الغيرة*

*****      * 

*اما امال انا مش اديها*

*داجيش جرار هيا لواحديها*

*وانا لوحدى مقدرش عليها*

*شفت سهامها عليك ازاى*

*طايحة بسيف الكلمة ازاى*

*سيفها الباتر البتار*

* خلى الحرب مابينا نار*

*بس انا حاسس*

*منينا مش* ر*اح تحميها اسوار*

----------


## د.ابودنيا

> *وفاكرها بالذمة شطارة
> يا خسارة يا ميت 
> ألف خسارة
> يا حبيبي هاتندم صدقني
> دي الدنيا دي 
> ساقية ودوارة
> وهاييجي اليوم تترجاني
> تتوسل عطفي وحناني
> وهاقولك ابعد وانساني
> ...


 
ارجع مين 

انا مش هرجع

انا مش مستغنى عن عمرى ابيعو رخيص

ودا مش بس كلام تهجيص

يمكن انام واقوم متكيس

يبقى كويس؟

فاكرة هامن للسكينة

ولا انام وف قلبى ساكينة

تبقى ياست امال مسكينه

اصل الغدر دا طبع النون

والى يامن له مجنون

أخر حرف ف  كلمة كون

لانا بيها آمن ولامامون

ولاهوصلها بحرف حنون

***  

انا جهزت الاتفاقية

وبقلمى كتبتها ايديا

استسلام ... والنسخة اهية

* اول شروطاطنا بالصلاتو ع النبى

تعودو للبيت والكانيس

ومنسمعش ليكو تنفيس

وان بانباكتو تموتو فطيص

* تانى شروطاطنا

لما اعود من شغلى تقومى واقفالى

تهدى مشاعرى وترحمى حالى

بعود تعبان

يبق خلاص مش عايزة كلام

ارجع اتغدا وانام

تخدى عيالك وتغديهم وتقريهم

وان كان واجب رجعى عليهم





هسيب الباقى لغيرى يكمل اتفقية استسلامهم

الى عندة شروط يحطها

يالا 

يالا

----------


## د.ابودنيا

> *وفاكرها بالذمة شطارة
> يا خسارة يا ميت 
> ألف خسارة
> يا حبيبي هاتندم صدقني
> دي الدنيا دي 
> ساقية ودوارة
> وهاييجي اليوم تترجاني
> تتوسل عطفي وحناني
> وهاقولك ابعد وانساني
> ...


 
ارجع مين 

انا مش هرجع

انا مش مستغنى عن عمرى ابيعو رخيص

ودا مش بس كلام تهجيص

يمكن انام واقوم متكيس

يبقى كويس؟

فاكرة هامن للسكينة

ولا انام وف قلبى ساكينة

تبقى ياست امال مسكينه

اصل الغدر دا طبع النون

والى يامن له مجنون

أخر حرف ف  كلمة كون

لانا بيها آمن ولامامون

ولاهوصلها بحرف حنون

***  

انا جهزت الاتفاقية

وبقلمى كتبتها ايديا

استسلام ... والنسخة اهية

* اول شروطاطنا بالصلاتو ع النبى

تعودو للبيت والكانيس

ومنسمعش ليكو تنفيس

وان بانباكتو تموتو فطيص

* تانى شروطاطنا

لما اعود من شغلى تقومى واقفالى

تهدى مشاعرى وترحمى حالى

بعود تعبان

يبق خلاص مش عايزة كلام

ارجع اتغدا وانام

تخدى عيالك وتغديهم وتقريهم

وان كان واجب رجعى عليهم





هسيب الباقى لغيرى يكمل اتفقية استسلامهم

الى عندة شروط يحطها

يالا 

يالا

----------


## د.ابودنيا

> *وفاكرها بالذمة شطارة
> يا خسارة يا ميت 
> ألف خسارة
> يا حبيبي هاتندم صدقني
> دي الدنيا دي 
> ساقية ودوارة
> وهاييجي اليوم تترجاني
> تتوسل عطفي وحناني
> وهاقولك ابعد وانساني
> ...


 
ارجع مين 

انا مش هرجع

انا مش مستغنى عن عمرى ابيعو رخيص

ودا مش بس كلام تهجيص

يمكن انام واقوم متكيس

يبقى كويس؟

فاكرة هامن للسكينة

ولا انام وف قلبى ساكينة

تبقى ياست امال مسكينه

اصل الغدر دا طبع النون

والى يامن له مجنون

أخر حرف ف  كلمة كون

لانا بيها آمن ولامامون

ولاهوصلها بحرف حنون

***  

انا جهزت الاتفاقية

وبقلمى كتبتها ايديا

استسلام ... والنسخة اهية

* اول شروطاطنا بالصلاتو ع النبى

تعودو للبيت والكانيس

ومنسمعش ليكو تنفيس

وان بانباكتو تموتو فطيص

* تانى شروطاطنا

لما اعود من شغلى تقومى واقفالى

تهدى مشاعرى وترحمى حالى

بعود تعبان

يبق خلاص مش عايزة كلام

ارجع اتغدا وانام

تخدى عيالك وتغديهم وتقريهم

وان كان واجب رجعى عليهم





هسيب الباقى لغيرى يكمل اتفقية استسلامهم

الى عندة شروط يحطها

يالا 

يالا

----------


## د / آمال كحيل

> امسك عندك 
> مش قولتلكو ولسه هاقول
> ان فصول السنه وياها
> مفهاش غير زعبيب على طول
>    
> بدأت حوا تحمر عينها
> وتقول الف دليل علشانها
> شوفتوا غرورها شوفتوا كلامها
> بدأت تعجن بس خلاص
> ...


 
*إيه دا يا آدم ؟؟؟* 
*إياك فاهم* 
*إنك يعني اكمنك راجل*
*أنا هاخضعلك كده بالساهل ؟*
*ولا اسكتلك أما تهيني*
*أو تتعمد يوم تجرحني*
*ليه بقى يا ابني ؟*
*إسمع مني وخليك عاقل*
*تنساش إني ، ودا من طبعي*
*غاوية تحدي*
*طب موش فاكر إنت يا سبعي ؟*
*مين كان دايمًا يجري ورايا ؟*
*دانت غلبت سنين ويايا*
*وانت تحاول تطلب ودي*
*بص يا شاطر*
*عاوزة أقولك كده م الآخر*
*ما ها ينفعش اللون دا معايا*
*فبلاش تنسج من تفانينك* 
*ألف حكاية وألف رواية*
*ولا تلقح في كلام فاضي*
*مالهوش معنى*
*زعابيب إيه وصريخ وشكاوي* 
*وناس تسمعنا ؟*
*ودموع إيه ما تقوللي يا غاوي*
*وليه واشمعنى ؟*
*إيه في جرابك تاني يا حاوي* 
*شكلك واللهُ أعلم ناوي*
*ومرقد على خطة جديدة*
*يا ابني هاودني ، واشتري عقلك*
* أصلي انا فعلاً ست عنيدة*
*ولا نسيت أيام وليالي*
*فيها عانيت من كتر دلالي*
*وانت يا غالي* 
*كنت تقوللي رضاكي آمالي*
*واترجيتني كتير أتنازل*
*بختي المايل* *إني وافقتك* 
*كان يوم أغبر*
*جاي دلوقتي تبين هيبتك*
*وبتشخط فيه وتتذمر*
*بطل بقى* *واستهدى يا راجل*
*روق خالص يمكن تفهم*
*إن هاييجي اليوم ومصيرك*
*برضه لحزب النون تستسلم*

----------


## د / آمال كحيل

> ارجع مين 
> 
> انا مش هرجع
> 
> انا مش مستغنى عن عمرى ابيعو رخيص
> 
> ودا مش بس كلام تهجيص
> 
> يمكن انام واقوم متكيس
> ...


 

*إنت كلامك مش معقول
شكلك واكل طبقين فول
مانتاش عارف
جد حقيقي 
بيأثر ع العقل ازاي 
يقلب حالك 
كده على طول
وتلاقي مخك 
في الباي باي
والله يا غالي 
صعبت عليه
شوف وانا اقولك
روح إديها فنجان قهوة
على بال ما اعمل 
جردل شاي
*

*!*

*راجعالك*

----------


## عايده العشرى

> لسه مش عارف حبيبتى 
> كل دا معناتوا ايه
> اصل قلبى غشيم شويه
> والغشاوه ساكنه فيه
> كل ما آجى اقول فهمت
> القى روحى تقولى.. فالح
> قول بسرعه فهمت ايه؟
> اتلبخ واضرب حبيبتى
> لخمه خالص ويّا تيه
> ...


معلش نقول كمان

أسمك فوق الراس متصان
واولاد تتربى فى امان
بموده ورحمه يبقى بيتنا
قطعه من جنة رضوان

عايز اكثر من كده ايه
قلبى ليه كده تقسى عليه
تعمل مش فاهم وغشيم
وده لاهيروغليفى ولا جنان

ليه عايز تكسرلى جناحى
وتفطسنى وتفضل صاحى
ورجولتك تبقى على حسابى
دى اخلاق فارس يازمان

حبك ليه كده حب تملك
كابس على نفسى وناوى تهلك
وانت لقلبى بالذوق تملك
روحى وعقلى مشاعرى كمان

فاهم وللا نقول كمان

----------


## طارق المملوك

> معلش نقول كمان
> 
> أسمك فوق الراس متصان
> واولاد تتربى فى امان
> بموده ورحمه يبقى بيتنا
> قطعه من جنة رضوان
> 
> عايز اكثر من كده ايه
> قلبى ليه كده تقسى عليه
> ...


معلش يا عايدة هاتيجى فيكى ..
اخوانى الرجاله .. حبايبى ..
بيعانوا بنفس الافلام ..
وكان امنا حوا خلاص ..
عمرها ماتنوع اصناف ..
بتورث نفس الاحساس ..
كتبت للدنيا كتاب ..
اسمه كتاب التنكيد ..
بتعرف كل الاسباب ..
لبناتها القمر الحلوين ..
ازاى بيعاندوا الازواج ..
ويخلوا العيشة المخنوقة ..
تتغير لهباب ف هباب ..
تتوارثه معاها الاجيال ..
وكانه يا شيخ .. الجهادية ..
ومقرر تطبيقه عليك ..
فى حياتك بتطبقه هي ..
تتلون قبل ما تعرفها ..
وتوقع قلب الغلبان ..
يحلم وياها بحنية ..
تتملى ايامه رومانسية ..
يصحى على واقع مجنون ..
ويقول فلتحيا العزوبية  ...

----------


## وفاء كحيل

> *شيفك يامير خستعت*
> 
> *ورحت الخيمة تشرب ميا*
> 
> *الحرس بينادو عليا*
> 
> *فية معركة تانى هنا آيمة*
> 
> *رحت يمين ورحت شمال*
> ...



أنا قلبي رقيق  
إنما ساعة الجد
معرفش صحابي
ولا اعرف حد
اللي يدوس على 
طرفي أرميه 
ولزما اقوم 
عليه الحد
أنا نون النسوة 
وقلب جميل
ويمكن طبعي
وبالي 
حبة طويل
لكن ساعة الجد
يا شاطر
" ههههههههه "
بكياس هتبقى
وجوه النيل
يبقى إيه حايفيد 
بقى قوللي عنادك
بطل غلبة وقول 
لصحابك
إنك مهما شديت 
برضه لجامك
 في الآخر إنتو 
بقى مستسلمين
واخبط راسك 
جامد في الحيط
يا " رااااء "
 ::uff::   ::uff::  
وبطل تزعق
وأوام عالبيت
فيه كام طبق
عاوزين شطف
وبالمرة كمان 
دق في الهون
أكيد صحابك
ومهما تكون
 لو كنت أميرهم
هيسحبوا سيفك
 ويخطفوك خطف
فبلاش بقى إحنا
 ما بنسلمش
ولا نعرف أبدا أبدا
 لحظة ضعف


بقلم / وفاء محمود كحيل
‏السبت‏، 06‏ أيار‏، 2006



أخي الفاضل / د.ابودنيا 
تحية تليق بك وبتواصلك الرائع اتمنى ان تتقبل مجاراة حروفي ليس إلا تواصلا لكلماتك على حرب خفيفة الظل

خالص شكري وتقديري لقلمك المبدع
 ::shit::  
"وطبعا راجعين في الجولة الجاية "
وفاء

----------


## احمد ابوسنة

*يالاه ياادم انت وهو
فى كل مكان
اعلنوا حرب على النسوان
قمت كتبت كلام من مدة
بس ماحدش رد عليا بكلمة كمان
ايه؟
 خايفين من قلمي اللاسع ؟
واللاه ده  جهلاً منكم يعني .؟
والا انا مجهول العنوان
يالاه ياادم انت وهو فى كل مكان
اعلنوا حرب على النسوان
صوتها العالى وراثة اكيد
وواخدة شهادة فى التنكيد
ال ايه سامع حد يقول
انا غطاها وهى الحلة
كل الغطيان حوا بتقدر
وفى لحظة بتكون بايعاها
لما تلاقي الحلة مفلس
نفسها فى غطيان استلنس
مالها الالمونيا ياعنيا
وانتى مقامك كنكة صفيح
كل كلامي للنسوان
مش حد معين بصحيح
علشان ابقى برئ من قلمي
وخالى من تهمة تجريح 
ال واحدة بتقول وبترمي
فى كلام مالو معني بيصدمني
لكني هقول ولا هاممني
ايه يعني لو مت جريح
فين حوا اللى سري معاها
وفلوسي فى امان  شايلاها
وان حبت بتحب عشان
والحب ياحوا ده زماااااان
دلوقتي الحب بشيك
وان كرهت تكره تلكيك
ولا تصبر في وقت الضيق
طلباتها اوامر فى عنيا
وادي واحدة من حوا اعترفت 
للمكياج  هى اللى اكتشفت
وبتكذب وتقول ياسلام
ده لادم  والظلم حرام
مكياج ايه ياحوا تعالى
بتحطيه لما تكوني خارجة
او  لضيوف جايين بميعاد
واما اجي وادخل على غفلة
بلاقيكي  حطالي حاجات
شعرك منفوش زي الشيتا
أل ايه موضه من افريقا
والريحة طالعة  من التوم
فى هدومها ولا اقدر الوم
والا كلام شوفته انا جوه
ادم يجري يبوس ايد حوا
يجري وراها 
طالب يرضي بس رضاها
لجل ينول 
ياسلام ياحوا ياجابيرك
بتعايرينا ؟
وتعادنينا
ده من جهلك
انتى جميلة جميلة صحيح
بس طباعك زى الريح
مرة تمطر مرة تزيح  
مرة تخلى الشعر يشيب
مرة تقومي علينا زعابيب
وشتمتينا
بس اقولك ايه ياشريكتي
فى الدنيادي
اصل العيب لو جه من اهله
يكون  شئ عادي
لملم لملم فى الاوراق
هلبس جزمتي شبشب اسرع
واجري ابرطع
قبل ماتيجي 
بس اوعدكم 
قلمي هيجي يدافع تاني
عن روح ادم
بس الحبر المرة الجاية 
هيكون بارد
بس بيلسع 
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
احمد ابوسنة*

----------


## وفاء كحيل

> معلش نقول كمان
> 
> أسمك فوق الراس متصان
> واولاد تتربى فى امان
> بموده ورحمه يبقى بيتنا
> قطعه من جنة رضوان
> 
> عايز اكثر من كده ايه
> قلبى ليه كده تقسى عليه
> ...



أيوه صح وياريت 
يفهم
إن حوا منه بتتعلم
لو كان رقيق يبقى 
خلاص
هيشوف كل الرقة 
والإحساس
اما يا " عايدة " 
لو لف بديله
صبح وليل
انا برضه هاجيله
في الاحلام
هيشوف لوني الصح
تمام
أنا برضه زي ما انا رقيقة
برضه اولعها وتبقى حريقة
وأقولك راجعالكم تاني
ما هي دي زي حكاية 
ألف ليلة وليلة
لكن البطل دايما غدار
سيفه بتار وبيلعب بالنار
لكن انا منه بتعلم 
ويبقى ياشر ما دخلت الدار
بقصد هولعها حريقة

وكفاية كدة بقى 
" ههههههه "

لكن راجعة اكيد

بقلم / وفاء محمود كحيل
‏السبت‏، 06‏ أيار‏، 2006

----------


## عايده العشرى

> معلش يا عايدة هاتيجى فيكى ..
> اخوانى الرجاله .. حبايبى ..
> بيعانوا بنفس الافلام ..
> وكان امنا حوا خلاص ..
> عمرها ماتنوع اصناف ..
> بتورث نفس الاحساس ..
> كتبت للدنيا كتاب ..
> اسمه كتاب التنكيد ..
> بتعرف كل الاسباب ..
> ...



[CENTER]كده برضه ياطارق تيجى منك
انت اللى حكمت على نفسك

جهادية ايه انت وهوه
دى الجهاديه مجرد عام
اما احنا ياحبيبى تأبيده
ومع الرأفه تكون اعدام
هو دخول البيت من بابه
زى دخول وخروج حمام
اصحى يابابا انت وهوه
يا اللى فاكرها عافيه وقوه
والنبى مابقاش ستكوا حوا
غير لما تقفولى تمام

ده انا أمك ياد حبك الاكبر
شيلتك فى بطنى تسع تشهر
قاعد بترفسّ وبراحتك
واما نزلت قعدت تجعر

كنت جعان يابنى من يومك
رضعتك لبنى وحنانى
انك تهمد ...قايم قومك
واتسببت ياواد فى جنانى

يوم ورا يوم احلامى بتكبر
يبقى مهندس اودكتور
يبقى زى مايبقى ويعرف
فضلى عليه مايبقاش مغرور
لكن مااقدرتش اتصور
ان هييجى عليا الدور
يلعن امى وخالتى وبنتى
من غير احساس وللا شعور[/CENTER]

----------


## عايده العشرى

> *ههههههههههههه*
>  
> *كلام جميل جدًا وفي الجووووون*
> *الله عليكي يا عايدة*
> *دانت جبتي كل الفايدة*
> *ما تغيبيش بقى علينا*
> *أحسن يستفردوا بينا*
> *ههههههههه*
> *تسلم إيدك يا حبيبتي*
> *آمال*


[CENTER]الله يسلمك ياحبيبتى ورفيقتى ف الكفاح المسلح
ماتخافيش انا مرابطه اهو على خط النار
مايهمكيش امال ايه ده الستات لبعضيها[/CENTER]

----------


## عصام علم الدين

*جـَرى إيـه يـاولـيـه إنـتي وهـيـَه
تـِكـونـوش سـُخـنـيـن؟
روحـوا يالا وشـوفـوا التـَقـلـيـَه
وإغـسـلـوا فـُمـيـن
والأكـل هـاتـوه ع الطـَبـلـيـَه
ف أنـضـَف مـَواعـيـن
إنـسـوهـا خـَلاص المـِداديـه
وإصـحـوا يـانـايـمـيـن
ده أنـا سـاكـِت عـَنـكـُم حـِنـيـَه
وإنـتـُم طـايـحـيـن
وسـكيـنـه إتـَحـدِت مع رَيـا
وخلاص فـاكـريـن
آل آدم إيـه لـُقـمـَه طـَريـَه
والظـاهـِركـيـده جـَعـانـيـن
فا يـاحـَوا يـاراكـبـَه المـَرسـيـدس
مـين اللي إخـتـَرع العـَربـيـه؟
لـو سـاكـنـَه في فـيـلا مـاتـنـسـيـش
بـإديـن الراجـِل مـَبـنـِّيـَه
خـُدي بـالـِك يـَعـنـي مـاتـِفـتـيـش
آدم أصـل البـشـريـه
وإن كـُنـتـي خـَلاص مـابـتـِقـريـش
روحـي فــَصـل لـِمـَحـو الأُميه
وإن بـَرضـُه هـناك مـافـهـمـتـيـش
أفـتـَحـلـِك مـَدرَسـه خـصـوصـيـه
على بــابـهـا أحـُط أفـيـش
كـل االسـتـات نـِكـَدِيـَه
فـأحـسـَنـلـِك مـاتـعـانـديـش
وقـولـيـهـا بـنـفـس رَضـِّيـَه
مـن غير الـراجـِل مـالـكـيـش
لازمـه ف دُنـيـِّتـنـَّا دَهـِّيـَه
فـَتـوافـقـي مـاتـوافـقـيـش
دي حـكـايـَه خـَلاص مـَنـهـِّيـَه
وتـردي مـاتـرديـش
أمـر مـالـوشـي أهـمـيـه
ونـَصـيـحـتـي مـا تـحـاولـيـش
لـَهـَـتـبـقـي تـانـي ضـَحـيـَه
وإن كـُنـتـي عـَمـلـتـي مـاشـوفـتـيـش
آهي عـايـده عـَنـدِك أهـيـَه
مـن آخـر مـره مـافـيـش
لـيـهـا صـوت ف الصـفـحـَه التـانـيـه
جـايـَلـكـوا ونـافـشـَه الـريـش
بـِتـقـول مـيـن هـنـا أديـه
مـاهـو طـَبـع السـت التـَطـنـيـش
أول مـاتـضـيـق الخـَيـَه

لـكـن آهـي واضـحـَه وبـايـنـه
والنـاس كـُلـهـا فـاهـمـيـن
هـَربـانـَه ولـيـكـُم جـايـَه
آل إيـه مـَدَالـكـوا إيـديـن
يـاسـلام عـلى حـُسـن النـيـه
وبـراءه مـالـيـه عـنـيـن
جـايـلـكـُم مـِتـخـَبــِيـَه
وإنـتـُم زيـهـا عـارفـيـن
فـانـا هـاجـي المـَره الجـايـه
وهـَشـوفـكـُم إيـه كـاتـبـيـن
وإن شـُفـت أنـا كـِلـمـَه غـَبـيـه
تـِبـقـوا إخـتـرتـوا يـامـَسـاكـيـن
ده إن كــان فـيـه بـيـنـكـُم حـَيـَه
فـانـا رَبـونـي التـَعـابـيـن

جـَرى إيـه يـاولـيـه إنـتي وهـيـَه
تـِكـونـوش سـُخـنـيـن؟
روحـوا يالا وشـوفـوا التـَقـلـيـَه
وإغـسـلـوا فـُمـيـن

عصام علم الدين*

----------


## عايده العشرى

> أيوه صح وياريت 
> يفهم
> إن حوا منه بتتعلم
> لو كان رقيق يبقى 
> خلاص
> هيشوف كل الرقة 
> والإحساس
> اما يا " عايدة " 
> لو لف بديله
> ...


اختى العزيزه وفاء
شعللها شعللها
ولعها ولعها
واقولك كلمة حق
ردى ع اللى يعجبك
وسيبى اللى يطق يطق

----------


## احمد ابوسنة

*مش هتكلم بشويش
ولا ادادي مرة كمان
وتردي ماترديش
اعلان حطيت فى افيش
الحرب على النسوان

هتردي هتقولي ايه
وكلامك مش بلاقيه
غير واحدة بتلعب يمكن
على حرف وحرف بإيه
وبتصحف لسه عليه
تكتب كلمة وفرحانة
تمضي تحتها وتطير
أل ايه كاتباه دى فلانه
وتاريخ متسجل  خير ؟
وتردي ماترديش
ان شالله ماحد يرد
يمكن ماتت بالسكتة
او امسك بيها شاويش
او امسك بيها شاويش

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

ماحدش شاف واحدة اسمها حوا
ناكشه شعرها 
وريحتها وحشة


ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

احمد ابوسنة*

----------


## د.ابودنيا

> أنا قلبي رقيق  
> إنما ساعة الجد
> معرفش صحابي
> ولا اعرف حد
> اللي يدوس على 
> طرفي أرميه 
> ولزما اقوم 
> عليه الحد
> أنا نون النسوة 
> ...



*
*
*شوف.  شوف.  شوف*
*التسليم بقى ع المكشوف*
*كيد النسوة جاى مكسوف*
*جاى بيقول اعملو معروف*
*مش قولتلك*
*كيد النسوة هيسلملك*
*جايب رايتو*
*وفيلم نهايتو*
*عايز مخرج ع التصوير*
*اوم يامير*
*سطر فى التسليم تسطير*
*اميرة جيشهم*
* جاية تسلم لك تسليم* 


*بصراحة ياستاذة وفاء انا مستمتع بمجاراتك جدا*
*ماتتصوريش اد اية*

*بالمناسبة انا بشكر الاستاذة ام احمد جدا على هذا الموضوع الرائع*
*الى خلى المنتدى شعلة نشاط*
*شكرى للاخت بسنت*
*الاخت الفاضلة د/ امال كحيل*
*بالمناسبة انتو اخوات ولا اية بس واحدة فى قطر والتانية فى السعودية*
*الحقيقة كلنا اخوة وكلنا عرب*
*الرقيقة الاستاذة عايدة العشرى*
*يارب ماكونش نسيت حد*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*سلام خاص ورقيق*
* لكل الفرسان شعراء العامية الرجال بالمنتدى*
*د. جمال مرسى الذى اثار السكين هنا لكنة عامل شغل معاكم بالفصحى هناك*
*الاستاذ محمد سعيد*
*الاستاذ احمد ابو سنة*
* الاستاذ عصام علم الدين*
*الاستاذ طارق المملوك*
*الاستاذ محمد عثمان جبريل*
*
*
*يارب ماكونش نسيت حد*

----------


## د.ابودنيا

> *إنت كلامك مش معقول
> شكلك واكل طبقين فول
> مانتاش عارف
> جد حقيقي 
> بيأثر ع العقل ازاي 
> يقلب حالك 
> كده على طول
> وتلاقي مخك 
> في الباي باي
> ...


 
*هو الفول الى جايب داغكو*
*ومطاطى ياحلوة لينا دماغجو*
*وانت كنت صعبت عليكى ياغالية*
*انا اهو بقولك* 
*مايصعبش عليكى غالى*
*والله ماعارف*
* مين بس هيصعب على مين*
*بطلو مناهدة بقى يامساكين*
*بيتك.  بيتك . بيتك.  بيتك*
*ياريتك ماقولتيها ياريتك*
*قطر القوة ماخلاص فاتك*
*رحتى تجيبى لنفسك شاى*
*وسبتينى وحدى اقزقز لب*
*انتو خلاص خدتوها ف فتحة عب*
*فيها اية يعنى* 
*لما تقولى تعالى معايا اعملك شاى*
*اه يابخيلة*
*مانا طول عمرى ماشفتش ست كريمة*
*اما انا بقى من زوقى هقولك*
*قومى معايا نروح ياحبيبتى نعمل قهوة*
*ونقعد ف البلكونة نشربها*
*قبل محد يجينا كدة على سهوة*
*والله لاقوم اعملك قهوتك انتى بايدى*
*والله ان كنتى تريدى*
*انا هسقيكى القهوة بايدى*
*شفتى ازاى انا قلبى حنين*
*وف الحنية بيبقى هوين*
*شفتى ازاى القسوة ف عينك طالعة تطل*
*انا طول عمرى ماشفتش منك غير المر*

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*بصراحة يا د/ امال انا مستمتع بمجاراتك جدا*
*ماتتصوريش اد اية*
*بس انا استغربت لما عرفت انك مش مصرية*
*لكن لهجتك تخدع بجد من قلب مصر*
*تقوليش من الحسين ولا السيدة*
*ولا يمكن من حلوان من جنب فارسنا الاستاذ محمد سعيد*
*ماهو جارى بقى*

----------


## د.ابودنيا

> *جـَرى إيـه يـاولـيـه إنـتي وهـيـَه
> تـِكـونـوش سـُخـنـيـن؟
> روحـوا يالا وشـوفـوا التـَقـلـيـَه
> وإغـسـلـوا فـُمـيـن
> والأكـل هـاتـوه ع الطـَبـلـيـَه
> ف أنـضـَف مـَواعـيـن
> إنـسـوهـا خـَلاص المـِداديـه
> وإصـحـوا يـانـايـمـيـن
> ده أنـا سـاكـِت عـَنـكـُم حـِنـيـَه
> ...


 
*ياشديد ياجامد*

*كنت فين*

*خش يالا جناح يمين*

*يسلم زندك يسلم قلمك*

*كيد النسوة طويتة بقدمك*

*خلى سيفك كدة بطار*

* لما نكمل بيه مشوار*

*شايفك فارس خط النار*

*شد عليهم باستمرار*





*سعيد بدخولك الجبهة*

*اكيد الجبهة قويت بيك يافارس*

*ورينا همتك*

----------


## د.ابودنيا

> معقول ده أبدا
> ما هيكون
> إن نصير "الراء"
> يحارب " النون "
> طب نييجي نتفاهم
> لأ طبعا إوعى تصدق
> إحنا القلب الصادق
> طيب وكلامنا محندق
> عمرنا ما نغلط ابدا
> ...



 
*فوفو يافوفو* 

*قلب عرفتو قبل ماشوفو*

*اطيب قلب* 

*واطهر قلب*

*قلبك طيب*

*بس ساعات بيروح ويغيب*

*بس مافيش ولا عيب يتعيب*

*الا الحرب الى الى انا دى فيها*

*حاسك جامدة*

*وساعات قوية*

*ومفترية*

*سيفك لطش جوة عنايا*

*لما عمانى*

*مبقيت خالص اشوف اودامى*

*اتحليت وقاعدت مكانى*

*امال لوشفتك هعمل ايه*

*برضة انا جامد مش راح اسلم*

*وبرضه هعاند لو هتالم*

*عمر ماجرحى افتحو اودامك*

*ولاهرمية فى الارض عشانك*

*طاوس الوهم ف عقلك خانك*

*لو فكرتى بقلبى هسلم*

*هفضل احارب لو راح اموت*

*حتى ان كنت بموت فيكى موت*

*وكل ماعدى عليكى هفوت*

*على امالك*

*وعلى احلامك*

*اوعى تحطى السلم ف بالك*

*ولا فيوم راح اريح حالك*

*رايتى رافاعها كدة اودامك * 

*اشرب سم ما سلمهالك* 

* وان سلمت اعملى ما  بدالك*







*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*الى العزيزة الاستاذة وفاء*

*اسم جميل على مسما*

*انتى احساسك جميل*

*وقلمك بصراحة  رزيل ( شديد يعنى)*

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*سيف بجد  بس وقت الحنية بتبقى عالية قوى*

*اية دا انفصام غريب ضعف وقوة* 

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*لكى منى احلا سلام*

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *إيه دا يا آدم ؟؟؟* 
> *إياك فاهم* 
> *إنك يعني اكمنك راجل*
> *أنا هاخضعلك كده بالساهل ؟*
> *ولا اسكتلك أما تهيني*
> *أو تتعمد يوم تجرحني*
> *ليه بقى يا ابني ؟*
> *إسمع مني وخليك عاقل*
> *تنساش إني ، ودا من طبعي*
> ...


 تتحدينى؟ 
 ::nooo::  
ليه يا صبيه؟
لا انا قد جنانك يا حياتى 
ولا اصلا احب العصبيه
انا مسكين جدا ..
واهو عايش 
مع همك مستحمل راضى 
وف نكدك ديما متعايش
انا رايح اعرف شغلى بجد
انا اصلا يا حبيبتى و قلبى
مابنحتاجشى لايه حد
اوعى يغرك يعنى كلامى
او تفتكرى حروفى دى جد
انا بس بداعب افكارك
وبطير ف الجو غبارك
وبشعلل بحروفى نيرانيك
وتلاقى نفسك تايه ياعينى 
والحاره سد

----------


## د.ابودنيا

> اختى العزيزه وفاء
> شعللها شعللها
> ولعها ولعها
> واقولك كلمة حق
> ردى ع اللى يعجبك
> وسيبى اللى يطق يطق



 
عايدة الشاعر جاية تغنى

ركبة راسها وجاية تعاندنى

عمر كلامك دا مايكدينى

شعلل مين

بتجازك شعلة مش شعلتين

اما انا نارى جهنم حمرة

جمرة بنحرق بيها الجمرة

اه لو نارى تطولك مرة

ولع مين

انتى بقيتى ف صف النون

بكبيرو يادوب بتئيو كنون

اما نورون ياحبيبتى ولع روما بحالها

وان كنتى ماشفتسش روما

روح ياعصام وفرجهالها     .الاستاذ عصام علم الدين 

عايدة.  ياعايدة

لسة النار بينا اهى ايدة

وكلمة حق

انا لية مش عاجبك

واضرب راسى ف الحيطة واطق

هو انا ع الحيطة حشرة بق

كلامك دوة فنجرة بالبوق




هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 

اختى العزيزة عايدة العشرى

تقبلى مودتى وتحياتى

وارجو الا تزعجك مداخلتى

واشكرك على تواجدك معنا فى هذا الحوار الجميل

----------


## وفاء كحيل

> *جـَرى إيـه يـاولـيـه إنـتي وهـيـَه
> تـِكـونـوش سـُخـنـيـن؟
> روحـوا يالا وشـوفـوا التـَقـلـيـَه
> وإغـسـلـوا فـُمـيـن
> والأكـل هـاتـوه ع الطـَبـلـيـَه
> ف أنـضـَف مـَواعـيـن
> إنـسـوهـا خـَلاص المـِداديـه
> وإصـحـوا يـانـايـمـيـن
> ده أنـا سـاكـِت عـَنـكـُم حـِنـيـَه
> ...



تقلية ؟؟
مش أما تجيب الملوخية
بطل بقى بخل عليا
ده ياما مديتلك إيديا
وبكل الحب قلنا هنتصالح
فاكر امبارح ؟؟
أما شخطت وزعقت عليا
فكرك إنك عليا هتقدر
لأ بقى فوق وكفاية تجبر
أما " الطبلية " دي
صبرنا عليها
وشغل " أونطة "
عمرنا ما بنفكر فيها
قلبنا طيب ..طيب جدا
لكن الزعنونة بقى 
يختي عليها
أما تفور بدماغي 
وتفضل برضه تحط عليها
هاعملك ساعتها م الحبة قبة
وهافضل هحارب وموش هتخبى
تعابين إيه اللي بتحكي عليها
روح وياها واسكن بيها
إحنا بالطيبة كدة غلبناك
وساعة الجد " بنقليها "
لسه عاوز تقلية 
طب خود دي كمان
أصلي أنا مخي جنان
ممبارح بحضر الكياس
وسيادتك مهما تحط 
عليك حراس
مهما تقوللي يا ست سنية
روحي يا شاطرة " نحو الامية "
وفاكر إنك بنبهتك عملت الدنيا
لأ اصحى بقى عشاني يا شاطر
وكفاية بقى واوعى تعافر
ده انا مدرسة في الإجرام 
لو تعرف وأنا
خريجة كلية " قناطر "
وكفاية دلوقت بقى علشان فشيت غلي وعاوزة أنام

----------


## عصام علم الدين

*غلها فشت 
عايزه تنام
أصل إتكسفت
ماهي مش لاقيه ياعيني كلام
حوا إتكشفت
طـِلـعـِت خـَريـجـِة إقسام
جت وإعترفت
إنها أستاذة إجرام
فاكراني هخاف الزعنونه
مغروره حقيقي ومفتونه
قــُلت أسامحها
مش جايز لسه صغنونه
وأنزل أجيب ملوخيه أصالحها
وبكيلو أوطه عشان مجنونه
وعشان تعرف إني أصيل
ولا تـِغلـَط وتقولي بخيل
وتشعنن تاني الشعنونه
وعشان خوفي دماغها تفور
م القمل الواقف في طابور
فانا بالمره هجيبلها جاز
والفلايه وأي جهاز
والوصفه الصح المضمونه
علشان تـُهرش
ماتحسـِش أيـُتـها آلام
ولا تسهرش
لما الناس كلها بتنام
بس ياريت هي ماتنكـِرش
إن مشاعر قلبي حنونه
غلها فشت 
عايزه تنام
أصل إتكسفت
ماهي مش لاقيه ياعيني كلام

عصام علم الدين*

----------


## د / آمال كحيل

> *هو الفول الى جايب داغكو*
> *ومطاطى ياحلوة لينا دماغجو*
> *وانت كنت صعبت عليكى ياغالية*
> *انا اهو بقولك* 
> *مايصعبش عليكى غالى*
> *والله ماعارف*
> *مين بس هيصعب على مين*
> *بطلو مناهدة بقى يامساكين*
> *بيتك. بيتك . بيتك. بيتك*
> ...


 

*نفسك تشرب فنجان قهوة ؟*
*تؤمر ماشي اتفضل جاهزة*
*بتقول إيه*
*تعملها انت ؟ لا ما يصحش*
*دانا هاديلك وياها جايزة*
*حتة تورتة* 
*إنما إيه تستاهل بقك*
*شفت يا آدم*
*كده بتفاهم*
*كل أمورنا هاتبقى تمام*
*لو تعاندني*
*ولا تهيني*
*هابقى ف لحظة كما البركان*
*خلينا حلوين كده هاتشوفني*
*ست أميرة وقلبي رقيق*
*أوهب عمري وروحي عشانك*
*وأكون وياك وقت الضيق*
*تلقى همومك زالت عنك*
*كده في ثواني*
*لما اتبسم واجي ف حضنك*
*نرجع تاني*
*تصفي قلوبنا والقاك تضحك*
*بس انا برده زعلانة منك*
*علشان واخد صف معاهم*
*طيب قول ليه رحت وراهم* 
*ونسيت إني انا برضك حوا*
*بقى يرضيك الظلم دا هوه*
*هيه الهيبة ولا القوة*
*تشخط تنطر بره وجوه*
*حاجة غريبة وموش معقول*
*بص يا غالي هاروح طوالي*
*وهاجهزلك طبق الفول*
*مانا عارفاك من غير ما تقول*
*جاي أكيد تعبان من شغلك*

*وبصراحة يا دكتور*
*أنا كمان سعيدة جدًا بالتواصل مع حضرتك*
*أهو لينتها شوية معاكم أعمل إيه* 
*مانا نقطة ضعفي القهوة*
*هههههههههههه*
*بس برضة المناهدة حلوة*
*دي حرب يا دكتور*
*ههههههههههه*
*أما حكاية اللهجة فأكيد إن خمس سنين جامعة هاتخليني ألقط كام كلمة كده* 
*سواء م الحسين ولا من السيدة*
*فين القهوة بقى*
*ههههههههههههههههه*

----------


## د / آمال كحيل

> تتحدينى؟ 
>  
> ليه يا صبيه؟
> لا انا قد جنانك يا حياتى 
> ولا اصلا احب العصبيه
> انا مسكين جدا ..
> واهو عايش 
> مع همك مستحمل راضى 
> وف نكدك ديما متعايش
> ...



*يا عزيزي دا ياما كتير وقليل
دابُم في هوايا وداقوا الويل
عدُّوم علشاني نجوم الليل 
ولا فازوا يا حسرة
بنظرة عين* 
*فبلاش بقى شغل الملاغية
تناهدني واناهدك يا عينيَّه
وتقول وتعيد كل شوية
دا لا يمكن 
هاخضعلك وألين*
*إكمني انا يعني رفضت هواك
جاي تعمل فيها راجل فتاك
من غمزة فاكرني* *راح اجري وراك
وهاغير واتعذب 
شوق وحنين*
*لو تاني يراود تفكيرك
إنك تِقرَبني يا ويل ويلك 
هاتكون صدقني عظة لغيرك
ويقولوا عليك 
قيس المجنون*
*فيا روميو يا عاشق أوهامك
جولييت أنا بس ف أحلامك
إنساني وعيش بقى أيامك
ليه تفكر فيه 
شهور وسنين ؟*
*ما تفضها سيرة كده كفاية
وبلاش تعملهالي حكاية
راح تتعب يا هارون ويايا
طب فكرك مين 
قهرت شمشون ؟*
*وبكل مودة هاقولهالك
دي حقيقة وخليها ف بالك
أنا عارفة نهاية موَّالك
راح توقع في إيدين 
حزب النون*

----------


## د / آمال كحيل

> *جـَرى إيـه يـاولـيـه إنـتي وهـيـَه*
> *تـِكـونـوش سـُخـنـيـن؟*
> *روحـوا يالا وشـوفـوا التـَقـلـيـَه*
> *وإغـسـلـوا فـُمـيـن*
> *والأكـل هـاتـوه ع الطـَبـلـيـَه*
> *ف أنـضـَف مـَواعـيـن*
> *إنـسـوهـا خـَلاص المـِداديـه*
> *وإصـحـوا يـانـايـمـيـن*
> *ده أنـا سـاكـِت عـَنـكـُم حـِنـيـَه*
> ...


 
[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,firebrick,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=3 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]

على إيه يا أخينا بتتمنظر ؟
وداخللي شمال ؟ الله أكبر
فارد عضلاتك ، ومكشر
بتزعق ؟ لوزك كده هاتبان
حاسب على ضغطك أعصابك
هاتشيب وانت ف عز شبابك
يا ضنايا عليك فين أصحابك ؟
ياخدوك من هنا على أي مكان
خلصت كلامك ؟ طب ماشي
إياك تفتكره ، ما تنساشي
أهو صاحبك فلسع ولاجاشي
أو يمكن ضاع منه العنوان
سي السيد والست أمينة
كانسلهم دول موضة قديمة
فبلاش يا حبيبي قلة قيمة
والمرة الجاية اوزن بميزان
لو عندك أي كلام .. يالا
فضفض به وقول ألف اسم الله
لكن أسكتلك على زلة ؟
اهو دا اللي بجد يكون خذلان
هاتشوفني كتير وهانتكلم
وهاسيبك واقف متبلم
لو موش متعلم تتعلم
أنا عايزة دماغ آخر روقان
بالمنطق حـــاول تخاطبني
بزعيقك موش راح تغلبني
ولايمها وإوعـاك تحاربني
إن كنت عنيد أنا برضه كمان
ماهي واحدة بواحدة يا نور عيني
تهاجمني أوريك تفـانيني
وان كنت فاكر تكسر عيني   
فأكيد غلطان ستين غلطان
اسمح لي أقولك ببساطة
أنا باكره شيء إسمه ألاطة
فبلاش نتكلم بغتــاتة
وكفاية صريخ وكفاية جنان  
مش يعني عشان انت الراجل
تشخط تنطر خارج داخل
لا دانت ميزانك بقى مايل
وفيوزك بقى فعلاً خربان   
محتاج يتظبط يا أخينـــا
وأكيد سارقــاك السكينة
مش هاعمل ريا ولا سكينة
ما تخافشي وكن يا حبيبي في أمان
وكفاية عليك بقى دلوقتي
أنا رايحـة اتكلم مع أختي
وهاقوللها على ميلة بختي
دا ما فيش أكتر من كده ميلان
وبإذن الله نبقى نكمل
جايز تستهدى كده وتعقل
وتعود لي  مزاجك متعدل  
وتقول متأسف أنا ندمان[/poem]

----------


## عايده العشرى

> *جـَرى إيـه يـاولـيـه إنـتي وهـيـَه
> تـِكـونـوش سـُخـنـيـن؟
> روحـوا يالا وشـوفـوا التـَقـلـيـَه
> وإغـسـلـوا فـُمـيـن
> والأكـل هـاتـوه ع الطـَبـلـيـَه
> ف أنـضـَف مـَواعـيـن
> إنـسـوهـا خـَلاص المـِداديـه
> وإصـحـوا يـانـايـمـيـن
> ده أنـا سـاكـِت عـَنـكـُم حـِنـيـَه
> ...


الف خساره على الرجاله
فين الحكمه فين المخ
فاكرينها عافيه وقواله
فرد لعضلات طاخ طيخ طخ

الف خساره على الرجاله
فين العقل فين الحب
آدم مالقاش عنده مقاله
قالك كرسى فيك ياكلوب

الف خساره ياالف خساره
فاكرينا قاعدين ف الحاره
بنربى فراخ فوق السطح
قلبوها وصلات للردح

من حقى طبعا ما أردش
على كل كلامك او بعضش
فيه خط احمر مايتعدش
واحذر بقى تلبيخ او قبح
عايده العشرى

----------


## عايده العشرى

[line][line][line][line][QUOTE=صفحات العمر][COLOR="DarkOrchid"][SIZE="4"]السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بعد اذن كل حبايبى الرجاله اللى دخلوا الموضوع

اخلص على الضحيه رقم واحد اللى جت برجليها وارجع لكم نشربوا الشى سوا :hey:   :hey:  :hey: 
[line]
فينك ياصفحات فين روحت
ده هروب وللا هزيمه أعلنت
سبت اصحابك لايصين خالص
ولاعارفين غير عجن ولت

فرسان آخر الزمن المر
مش واخدين من آدم عقله
ولا غيرته ولا دمه الحر

كل اللى خدوه فن الئله
ولسان عامل كالفرئله
ده خساره فيهم ثمن القله
اودمعه تنزل من ست

عايده العشرى

----------


## صفحات العمر

> معلش نقول كمان
> 
> أسمك فوق الراس متصان
> واولاد تتربى فى امان
> بموده ورحمه يبقى بيتنا
> قطعه من جنة رضوان
> 
> عايز اكثر من كده ايه
> قلبى ليه كده تقسى عليه
> ...




فهمان والله فهمان
 :4:  
طب قوليلى كمان وعيدى
وارسمى حدودى ومكانى
رجعى النبض لوريدى
قولى لجل الزرع يطرح
ولشموع الفرح قيدى
ودعى الاحزان ويالا
م الكلام الحلو زيدى
آدى شمس الحب طله
هاتى ايدك ويّا ايدى
رايح اقولك ع المعانى
واحكى ويّاكى الحكايه
ياما كنت كتير بعانى
لما تبقى مش معايا
والقى نفسى بنتاديكى
واما اشوفك
وف عنيكى يبان كسوفك
اتلبخ وانسى البدايه
كنت حاسس بيكى لكن
الطريق صعب وطويل
جوه منى خوفى ساكن
اخسر الحلم الجميل
كل مره اقول هقولك
ارتبك معرفشى ليه
لو فتحتى يا غاليه قلبى 
هتلاقيكى ساكنه فيه
تقدرى بس تقوليلى 
يبقى دا معناتو ايه؟؟؟
 :good:

----------


## صفحات العمر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


تحية شكر وتقدير الى كل الاستاذه المبدعين والمبدعات  الذين صالوا وجالوا فى هذا الموضوع 

الذى تناول جانبا من الصراع الابدى الذيذ بين نصفى هذا الكون أدم وحواء

فقد اثرت اقلامكم الشاعره الموضوع وتعرضت للخلافات الاسريه بشكل كوميدى ساخر اظنه قد يسهم  فى تخفيف حدة هذا الصراح والنظر اليه بمنظور اكثر هدوء ويحيل ملامح الغضب على الوجوه الى ابتسامه عريضه 


كل الشكر والتقدير الى الساده الشعراء 

سيد عطيه 

عصام علم الدين

علاء زين الدين

د. ابو دنيا

طارق المملوك

احمد ابو سنه

والشاعرات :

د. امال كحيل 

وفاء كحيل

عايده العشرى

ولا يفوتنى ان اقدم باقة ورد عاطره الى اختى الغاليه ام احمد

الذى انتقى حسها الانسانى المتميز هذا الموضوع 

واقامت ساحه جديده للنزال بين ادم وحواء هنا فى ابناء مصر

ليستمتع الجميع بنزف ادبى اظنه مفيد جدا




اوعوا بس حد يظن ان دا ختام للموضوع


لالالا


الموضوع طوووووووووووووووووووووويل

ولكنه شكر لابد منه واعلان عن سعادتى الكامله بهذا الموضوع وكل من شارك فيه

لكم دوما خالص المحبه والود :4:  

محمد سعيد

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *يا عزيزي دا ياما كتير وقليل
> دابُم في هوايا وداقوا الويل
> عدُّوم علشاني نجوم الليل 
> ولا فازوا يا حسرة
> بنظرة عين* 
> *فبلاش بقى شغل الملاغية
> تناهدني واناهدك يا عينيَّه
> وتقول وتعيد كل شوية
> دا لا يمكن 
> ...





دى احلام حوا المزعومه
واصبح انا من غير مفاهيم ::sh::  
بعد ما قالت حاجه مفهومه
رجعت تحكى عن المظاليم
اللى يا حول الله شيفاهم
بعنين اصلا مش شايفين
 :mazika3:   :mazika3:   :mazika3:  
غير انانيه وحب الذات
حد يقولى اشكى لمين
نصى الحلو يا ناس مش عارف
ان الكون لو كله انين
كله يهون
لما نكون ف الفكر روحين
بهدف واحد بامل واحد
بايمانها باننا نصين

----------


## صفحات العمر

> فينك ياصفحات فين روحت
> ده هروب وللا هزيمه أعلنت
> سبت اصحابك لايصين خالص
> ولاعارفين غير عجن ولت
> فرسان آخر الزمن المر
> مش واخدين من آدم عقله
> ولا غيرته ولا دمه الحر
> كل اللى خدوه فن الئله
> ولسان عامل كالفرئله
> ...




واضح جدا انك حروفك
 لبست توب الحزن يا عايده
مع انك عارفه ان كلامنا 
فيه طبعا اغلاط و مزايده
اصل ساعات القافيه بتحكم
وساعات برضه بتيجى الفايده
م الاخر حوا بتعملها 
بلسانها المحتاج تعديل
واما يعنيى قلمى  يرد
يطلع قلمى زوقه قليل
حاجه بجد تحير جدا
وتعيشنى ف هم وويل
فبلاش بقى نحزن او نزعل
وقلوبنا من الاخر طبعا 
عاشقه الحرف مع المواويل :4:

----------


## طارق المملوك

> [CENTER]كده برضه ياطارق تيجى منك
> انت اللى حكمت على نفسك
> 
> جهادية ايه انت وهوه
> دى الجهاديه مجرد عام
> اما احنا ياحبيبى تأبيده
> ومع الرأفه تكون اعدام
> هو دخول البيت من بابه
> زى دخول وخروج حمام
> ...


والله يا عايده الجهادية
ارحم من يوم النكدية
مارضاش لاخواتى او ليا
اتجوز بس ام عيالى
انا عاوز حب و ملاغية
عاوز اشبع حب و مدادية
مش طالب ارجع من شغلى
مالقاش غير بس الملوخية
والهانم تقعد حواليا
برفان توم فشر التقلية
وكانى متجوز حله
وقوامها ومن بعد الخلفة
وكانك عايش مع قله
الرحمة يا نص البشرية
انا قابل تابيده هنية
مش عاوز افلفص و اتجنن
انا عاوز احب و اتهنن
واتمتع مع نعمة ربي 
بجوازه هنية ابدية

----------


## عصام علم الدين

حذفت للتكرار

----------


## عصام علم الدين

> الف خساره على الرجاله
> فين الحكمه فين المخ
> فاكرينها عافيه وقواله
> فرد لعضلات طاخ طيخ طخ
> 
> الف خساره على الرجاله
> فين العقل فين الحب
> آدم مالقاش عنده مقاله
> قالك كرسى فيك ياكلوب
> ...


*عـَنـدِك حـَق
ألـف خساره على الرجاله
لو سـِمعوا لكلام نسوانهـُم
أعرف منهم مليون حاله
النسوان كانوا سر جنانهم
بورررررررررريه منهم
ع الأكره تلاقيها ودانهم
وعنيهم فوق خُرم الباب
لازم يعني تسـِم بدنهم
ويكون دايماً ليك أنياب
وإن تقدَر كـَسـَرهـَا سـنـانـهـُم
ودموعـهــُم مالهاش حساب
ماهي مكتوبه ف كل كتاب
قلب الست مالوش أحباب
قلب الست غيوم وضباب
وهــم
ســراب
يعني عشان ركبـِت طياره
وعيونها إتلاقت بسحاب
صـَبـحـِت كـُخ الحاره
تنسى الجار والجاره
وفراخ فوق السطح
وطبق الفول الصبح
ويبقى الماضي ده بـَح
بـَدل العـِـشَه عـَماره
وبابا وكيل ف وزاره
وماما أبوها مـُحافـِظ
وأصلـُه: غاوي مـَحافـِظ
وكمان يمكن جايز
توصفلك ف جوايز
وتجيبلك شهادات
غير تأليف حكايات
مالهاش ولا أساسات
جدو الباشا ده مات
في بلاد الخواجات
والله يرحم تيته
كانت ست بسيطه
ركـبـِت بس الجاجوار
فأنت لوحدَك تزوَر
إكمنـَها فـَشارَه
شـُفتوا إزاي غـَداره
حوا ياناس بجداره
يعني أنا صادق ولا
عايزين تاني أماره

عصام علم الدين*

----------


## عصام علم الدين

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,firebrick,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=3 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> 
> على إيه يا أخينا بتتمنظر ؟
> وداخللي شمال ؟ الله أكبر
> فارد عضلاتك ، ومكشر
> بتزعق ؟ لوزك كده هاتبان
> حاسب على ضغطك أعصابك
> هاتشيب وانت ف عز شبابك
> يا ضنايا عليك فين أصحابك ؟
> ...


*آسف
أصلي ماكنتش فاضي زمان
ده أنا لو عارف
إنك عايزه دماغ روقان
كنت أجيلـِك كما رَهـَوان
وأنا نـَدمان
إني ماليش غير بس لسان
واحد أيوه
لكنـُه حصان
قولي ألاطه
قولي غتاته
إيه قيمة رأي النسوان؟
دول عايشين في الدنيا
عواله
مابقاش ليهم لازمه الآن
من بعد ماعملوا الغساله
ولولا ميزان
إخترعوه صـَنف الرجـالـه
يتحمل طن وأطنان
كـُنا هـَنـظـلـِم كل غزاله
وشوفي كمان
لو كان عـندِك لـِسـَه مرايه
وش السـِت بدون ألوان
زي دوسيه مليان بقضايا
بـُصي عليه وإتخـَضي معايا
فكرتيني بوش الدايه
أول مانا شـُفتها
بـَلـِمـت
كانـِت سـِت
لو بإديه
كنت رجعت
وأما كبرت
بس فهمت
ليه أنا جيت للدنيا
صرخت
مش ديه برضـَك
حاجه تخـُض
فانا دلوقتي
لما بقوم م النوم الصبح
أول حاجه أعملها
أكـُح
مش بـَتـمـَنـظـَر
لأ ده عشان تـَظـبـيـط المنظر
أصل الست الصبح مصيبه
حاجه رهيبه
زي خريف
زي رصيف محتاج تنضيف
زي رغيف العيش البايت
وأوصاف ياما كتير إتقالت
يعني كفايه الشعر الشايط
وعـُماص مالي عنيها وثابت
لو شـُفـتها يومـَك مش فايت
وأختـِك عارفه أكيد ماهي شافت
شكل أختها لو صـحيـِّت قامـِت
بس أكيد هتخاف لو قالت
أصلها منك برضـُه إتشافـِت
فـَأتكلموا عن ميل البخت
حاجه عشان تضييع الوقت
وأما تلاقوا قرار بالظبط
قولوهولي في الرد الآتي
وأنا بصوابعي هالعب ضـَغط
وبقلمي هـَمـَرن عـَضـلاتي

عصام علم الدين*

----------


## عايده العشرى

> والله يا عايده الجهادية
> ارحم من يوم النكدية
> مارضاش لاخواتى او ليا
> اتجوز بس ام عيالى
> انا عاوز حب و ملاغية
> عاوز اشبع حب و مدادية
> مش طالب ارجع من شغلى
> مالقاش غير بس الملوخية
> والهانم تقعد حواليا
> ...


[[FONT="Comic Sans MS"]SIZE="6"][[CENTER]CENTER]زعلان خالص من الملوخيه
والتومه وريحة التقليه
عندك كنتاكى ياعينيه
ودليفرلى من ايها مطعم
هيجينى وانا متهنيه

واعملك فيها نانسى عجرم
واضرب لك طقمين حنيه
انت فاكرنى غاويه طبيخ
انا مشكلتى بامشى امورى
وعلى قد لحافك ياخفيف

وعايز تتهنن ياحبيبى
اخطف لى رجلك لباريس
جيب لى فساتين آخر موضه
وافتح لى كنوزك ياعريس

بارفان ماكياج كريمات
ودهب وياقوت وحاجات
واقطع لى قوام ابونيه
فى اجدعها صالون ستات

جيم ومانيكير باديكير
وريجيم فى الاكل رهيب
شهرين والثالث رجعالك
فشرت مارلين بالذات

مش عاجبك اكون ام عيالك
جرب بقى طفل الانابيب
ولاحمل بقى ولارضاعه
ولاأبوّظ كل الترتيب

وكفايه عليك بقى دلوقتى شايفاك حرمت
بتقول جبت ده كله لنفسى ياريت ما اتكلمت
وكفايه بقى شغل اونطه اياكشى اتعلمت
تفتحشى معايا الموضوع ده  تلاقيك بلمت[/FONT][/SIZE]

----------


## طارق المملوك

> [[FONT="Comic Sans MS"]SIZE="6"][[CENTER]CENTER]زعلان خالص من الملوخيه
> والتومه وريحة التقليه
> عندك كنتاكى ياعينيه
> ودليفرلى من ايها مطعم
> هيجينى وانا متهنيه
> 
> واعملك فيها نانسى عجرم
> واضرب لك طقمين حنيه
> انت فاكرنى غاويه طبيخ
> ...


والله لو جبنا الفساتين
واكلنا ف مطعم لسنين
وعملنا لشعركوا توليفة
وغسلناه بصابونه و ليفه
ماهتنفع كل الحكايات
الست اتخلقت منكوشه
من بعد ما كانت ف الكوشه
محطوطة ف ورقة سوليفان
اتقلبت مية و تمانين
تقلية  بدال البرفان
واخوكم شامم قرفان
حساسية و جيوب انفية
ولا اثر يا حبيبتى عليا
انا برضك شامم زهقان


مطعم ايه والنبى سيبك
طول عمر الست بتتحجج
دايما ولسانها بيتلكك
ماله بس المطبخ و الريحة
اتحدى ان انا ادخل مطبخ
وتشمى عطور راقيه مريحة
اصحى انت بس من النجمة
بطلى تعسيل للضهرية
اشتغلى وورينا الهمة
بعدين اخرجى من دى الهدمة
البسي جلبية و بسيطة
ورينا شعورك مفروده
بش بس المنديل ابو قويه
واتشطر بس انت يا خويا
مش فالحين بس ف تخزين
فساتين و هودم متخانقين
حابسينهم جوا الدولايب
ولا مرة نشوفهم خارجين


خلينا بقى نملى عنينا
من حلوة تغنى وتدينا
اه منكم اهين يا حريم
بنشوف نسوان منكم تشرح
نتكعبل نتجن ف راسنا
ونروح علطول مقتصرين
ماذون و جوازة بتابيدة
تتشقلب كل الموازين
ونشوف الراس المنكوشة
و عجين فلاحة ومهروشه
شجر الجميز طارح تانى
وهانرجع تنمنى موزاية
او حبة تفاح لبنانى
خليكم هنا وبحسرتكم
سايبينها خلاص و مهاجرين

----------


## د / آمال كحيل

> *آسف*
> *أصلي ماكنتش فاضي زمان*
> *ده أنا لو عارف*
> *إنك عايزه دماغ روقان*
> *كنت أجيلـِك كما رَهـَوان*
> *وأنا نـَدمان*
> *إني ماليش غير بس لسان*
> *واحد أيوه*
> *لكنـُه حصان*
> ...


 


*إلعب وحدك أنـــا مش لاعــبة
أصــــل اللعـــب دا له قـــوانين
وانت اخــــترت إنك تتجـــــاوز
وبقيت تـــرمي شمـــال ويمـين
تشتم حـــبة وتشــــوط حـــــبة
فاكــــر إنك هاتجيـــب جــــون
شوف يا عزيزي مــرن نفسك
إن كـــلامــــك يبـــقى رزيـــــن
هيه ما هياش حــــرب كــــلام
ولا مين راح يقــــدرعلى مـين
فارد ريشك ليــــه يا معـــــلم ؟
ولا تكـونشي فاكــرني هالـــين
أمــــا تلبــــــخ ، أو تتفـــرعـن
شيء موش ممـكـن إنت منين
جاي من كوكب تاني يا باشـا
واحنا خلاص مش بني ادمين*
*يبقى الست ف نظرك جارية ؟
مانت كمــان من ميـــة وطـين
قصره هاقولك أجري على الله*
*واسمــــع مني مع السامعــين
طرطـق ليـه ودانــــك ، ركـــز*
*وايــــاك تفهمني يــــا مسكين
أول هـــام ليـك عندي ســـؤال
لا خليــــهم بـقــى ســـؤالـــين
بـس أمـانة عليـــك تجــاوبـني
وانــا هابصمـــلك بالعشـــرين
إنك فــزت المـــــرة دي هـــيه
وهاكافـــأك باتنـــين ملــــــيون
لو كات حــوا مالهــاش لازمة
لـــيه ربنا قـــــال كـــن فيكــون
ولا هاتنكــــر حكـــــمة ربـــــك
ولا تغــــير شـــــرع الكــــــون؟
وسؤال تاني يا أستاذ جــــاوب
لو تعـــرف في أمــــور الـــدين
قـــال عاملــــوها بكــــل مــودة
مش بالقســـوة وكســــرالعـــين
ايه اللي جرالكم غير حـــالكم ؟
عجبي ، قلبتم ليــــه المـوازين ؟
فكـــر قبــــل مــا تنطـــق كلمـة
وانـا هاديــلك فرصـــة يومـــين
بس يا ريت مايكونشي جوابــك
نفـس الأســـلوب فــي الـرديـــن*

----------


## د.ابودنيا

> والله لو جبنا الفساتين
> واكلنا ف مطعم لسنين
> وعملنا لشعركوا توليفة
> وغسلناه بصابونه و ليفه
> ماهتنفع كل الحكايات
> الست اتخلقت منكوشه
> من بعد ما كانت ف الكوشه
> محطوطة ف ورقة سوليفان
> اتقلبت مية و تمانين
> ...


 كلام فى الجون
بس الياسمينة عملت قهوة
تعالو نشربها
قبل ماترجع تانى فى كلامها
وتقول اننا مش طايقين

----------


## أحمد ناصر

:: 
يا نهار أبيض
كل ده حصل؟

----------


## عصام علم الدين

> *إلعب وحدك أنـــا مش لاعــبة
> أصــــل اللعـــب دا له قـــوانين
> وانت اخــــترت إنك تتجـــــاوز
> وبقيت تـــرمي شمـــال ويمـين
> تشتم حـــبة وتشــــوط حـــــبة
> فاكــــر إنك هاتجيـــب جــــون
> شوف يا عزيزي مــرن نفسك
> إن كـــلامــــك يبـــقى رزيـــــن
> هيه ما هياش حــــرب كــــلام
> ...


*فـُرصـه يـومـيـن ـ ـ ـ؟
طـَب قـولي دقـيـقـتـيـن
ده أنـتي كلامـِك كـُلـُه
ردُه يـَدوب سـَطـريـن
السـتـات نـاقـصـيـن
عـَقـل وناقـصـيـن ديـن
وشـوفي يابـنـت الـنـاس
أنا بـَكـتـِب إحـسـاس
مـَبـَرُصـِش وخـلاص
واللي مـعـايـا بــيــلـعـَب
هـو الأول يـتـعـَب
ويـامـا أنا جـِبـت إجـوان
وهـَجـيـب لـِسـَه كـَمـان
والريـش الـلي أنـا فـاردُه
نـِعـمـة رب لـعـَبـدُه
لـيـلي نـهـاري شـَكـَرتـُه
ولا مـَلـيـت مـن حـَمـدُه
عـُمـري مـاخـاف مـن غـيـرُه
وبـخـاف مـِنـُه لـوَحـدُه
ولا بـنـكـرش أنـا خـِيـرُه
ده أنـا عـايـش عـلى أرضــُه
يـعـني هـَتـِقـسـي تـلـيـني
عـُمـرِك ماتـهـمـيـني
وهـفضـَل فـارد ريـشـي
مش عـاجـبــِك مـاتـجـيـشي
أو روحـي عـَلي بُـوكي
وأنا راح أكـلـِم أخـوكي
أصـل في بـيـنـَّا مـَسـائـِل
راجــِل بـَس لـراجــِل
مـن غـيـر عـَجـن ولــَت
حـاجـه ف دَم السـت
رغـايـَه وعـِنـَديـه
كـَدابـَه ونـِكـَديـَه
وإن راحـت أو جـَت
عـلى طـول زي ماهـيـه
بـس أنـا بـَرضـُه فـرحـت
عـلى رأيــِك دَه فــيـَه
وزي مـاقــَلـمـِك سـَلـِم
هـَفـضـَل بـَرضـُه مـعـلـِم
وأنـا أسـتـاذ وأنـا بـاشـا
بـمـشـاعـري الـجـَيـاشـَه
وإنـتي أبـصـُمي عـلى مـَهـلـِك
مـش بـإديـَه أنـا جـَهـلـِك
لـو مـش فـاهـمـَه أشـرحـلـِك
والكـاتـالـوج أبـعــَتـلـِك
وشـيـلـيـهـا الـمـلايـيـن
طـَب دول حـَتى قــَلـيـل
لـو عـايـزه الـمـَنـاخـيـر
عـَمـلـيـِّة تـَجـمـيـل
والجـلـد الـلي إتـكـَرمـِش
لــُه سـنـتـيـن مـاتـشـَدِش
غـيـر لـسـَه الـمـونـيـكـيـر
وحـسـاب الـكـوافـيـر
وعـشـان تـِبـقىَ الـبـوصـَه
بـعـد الـلـبـس عـَروسـه
تـِلـقـىَ عـَريـس بــِلـكـوسـه
مـاتـقـفـش ف طـوابـيـر
أصـل إنـتـوا يـانـَنـوسـَه
مـِنكـُم يـامـا كتيييييييييييير

عصام علم الدين*

----------


## وفاء كحيل

> *إلعب وحدك أنـــا مش لاعــبة
> أصــــل اللعـــب دا له قـــوانين
> وانت اخــــترت إنك تتجـــــاوز
> وبقيت تـــرمي شمـــال ويمـين
> تشتم حـــبة وتشــــوط حـــــبة
> فاكــــر إنك هاتجيـــب جــــون
> شوف يا عزيزي مــرن نفسك
> إن كـــلامــــك يبـــقى رزيـــــن
> هيه ما هياش حــــرب كــــلام
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههه


روحي يا شيخة ربنا يكرمك 


فشيتي قلبي

اصلي كنت متغاظة

 :hey:   :hey:   :hey:   :hey:   :hey:   :hey:   :hey:   :hey:   :hey:   :hey:   :hey:

----------


## عصام علم الدين

*جـَت تاني ومتغاظه
عـَملـِت حركه غـلاسـَه
مالهاش قيمه وعازه
بس هقولكوا إيه
عندي مافيش بـزازه
ومادم جت وحديها
تستاهل مايجيها
ماهي قالت وأديها
فشت غـِل ماليها
بس أنا برضه الراجل
قلمي حمامة زاجل
رد قوام ع العاجــِل
قبل ماتيجي أجازه
جايبه معاه عرايس
بتصقف قال هايص
قلب ياناس كان لايص
كيده بقى ممكن جايز
ماتنمش في شهرها

عصام علم الدين*

----------


## وفاء كحيل

> *فـُرصـه يـومـيـن ـ ـ ـ؟
> طـَب قـولي دقـيـقـتـيـن
> ده أنـتي كلامـِك كـُلـُه
> ردُه يـَدوب سـَطـريـن
> السـتـات نـاقـصـيـن
> عـَقـل وناقـصـيـن ديـن
> وشـوفي يابـنـت الـنـاس
> أنا بـَكـتـِب إحـسـاس
> مـَبـَرُصـِش وخـلاص
> ...




_هههههههههههههههههههههه



لا حول الله يا رب
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله _ 
طب ليه العناد بس
وليه الكلام العفش
تخبط راسك 
واخبط راسي
والآخر ما نتتنفسش
 ويقولوا يا عيني 
عليهم
ما تبطل يا سيدي دفش
مهما تقول ومهما تعيد
دي حلاوة الروح
يا عنيد
إني لسانك يقول
غير جواك
بطل بقى ما تعملش ملاك
انا لا هشتم ولا هتنفس
موش ضعف مني 
ولا كمان هيأس
ولا كمان هترجاك
تسكت أو تتكلم
براحتك
ومين بقى مانعك
ليك يوم طبعا
ما انت ناسي 
السبغة كمان
بعد ما كانت للنسوان
خدها الراجل
لأجل ما يصغر 
حبة كمان
والشعر المنكوش
قال بالمكوى
وحبة عليه بالعصيان
عاوزة سايح
طلع منكوش 
موش عاوز يفرد
شعره " جبان "
راح اداله حبة دهان
طلع بنزين يا عيني عليه
شاط بلحظة أبو الفرسان
بص بمرايته .. عفريت 
جاي
صرخ من خوفه ابو
 الجدعان
خطف الشعر العيرة 
يا عيني خاف عالصلعة 
يا عيني  تبان 
واتاريه بعد المكوى الشعر
السايح 
طلع فسدان


بقلم / وفاء محمود كحيل
‏الثلاثاء‏، 09‏ أيار‏، 2006

----------


## وفاء كحيل

> *جـَت تاني ومتغاظه
> عـَملـِت حركه غـلاسـَه
> مالهاش قيمه وعازه
> بس هقولكوا إيه
> عندي مافيش بـزازه
> ومادم جت وحديها
> تستاهل مايجيها
> ماهي قالت وأديها
> فشت غـِل ماليها
> ...


كات متغاظة فعل 
وماضي 
بص يا شاطر بقى للحاضر
كات متغاظة وقولها
يا قاضي
بس كفاية يا صابر
هو اسمك صابر ؟؟
ولا انت صلاح الدين
بس يا ريت منك يبقى 
اتنين
لا هنخاف أبدا ولا نضعف
بص بقى يا مسكين
اعمل بقى زي ما بدالك
عمرنا ما هنطاطي
والستات عمرها 
ما كات حزبين
جات متغاظة وفاكرها غلاسة
دي أسعد لحظة  واوعاك 
تنسى انا مين
وعلى فكرة ردي سبق الردين 


بقلم / وفاء محمود كحيل
‏الثلاثاء‏، 09‏ أيار‏، 2006

----------


## عصام علم الدين

*لـَو أمي ماخــُشـِش جـَنـَه
مـن قـبـل مـانـولـُه رضـاكـي
لـَو أخـتـي فـَريـضـه وسـُنـه
مـاأزعـلـش ف يـوم ويـاكـي
وان كــُنـتـي مـِراتـي أصـونـِك
مـاتـروحـش الـعـيـن لـِبـدالــِك
لـَو بـــِنـتـي وبــِكـيـوا عـيـونـِك
مــَبـنـامـش الـلـيـل عـلـشـانـِك

عصام علم الدين*

----------


## صفحات العمر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخى الحبيب عصام

لا شك ان الموضوع يتسم بخفة الدم وروح الدعابه من البدايه وحتى الان

 فى محاوله لتناول جانبا من الخلافات الاجتماعيه بشكل كوميدى ساخر

وفى النهايه لابد ان نسلم جميعا بان هناك بعض المبالغات والتجاوزات 

لاننى ارى هذا التساجل الزجلى يسير بشكل كاريكاتورى مليىء بالتجاوزات والمبالغات

اللتى تشير بشكل ما الى حجم المعاناه التى يعيشها نصفى هذا الكون تحت وطأت الخلافات 

والتى ربما تكون بدون اسباب منطقيه بالمره

فى النهايه اود ان اقول لك اخى الحبيب ان الامر لا يستدعى اطلاقا ان تغضب 

وانا على يقبن بحكم معرفتى الجيده بأختنا الفاضله وفاء التى تتسم بروح طيبه جدا

 حتى وان بدت متعصبه لحواء فده حقها عادى لكنها  لم تقصد ابدا شخصنة الامر إطلاقا


ايها الاحباء:

الموضوع كما اراه لمعالجة تلك المشاكل 

ولم يكن مقصود منه بالمره افراز مشاكل فيما بيننا ::'(:  

ارجوا ان نتجاوز هذا الامر معنا فكلنا اخوه يجمعنا دائما عشق الحرف وصدق المعنى

ولكم دوما كل التقدير

محمد سعيد

----------


## عايده العشرى

> والله لو جبنا الفساتين
> واكلنا ف مطعم لسنين
> وعملنا لشعركوا توليفة
> وغسلناه بصابونه و ليفه
> ماهتنفع كل الحكايات
> الست اتخلقت منكوشه
> من بعد ما كانت ف الكوشه
> محطوطة ف ورقة سوليفان
> اتقلبت مية و تمانين
> ...


ناوى تروح فين يعنى يافالح
اوعى تكون ناوى على باريس
ده انتوا زى القرش الماسح
يلف يلف
 ويرجع تانى يعمللى عريس

عاجبه التفاح اللبنانى
والموز ابو نقطه الاسبانى
او حتى البصل الطليانى

ماله البطيخ الشليانى
كلها نعمه وليها جمالها
غيرشى انتوا اللى عينيكوا دهيا 
جايبالكوا الكافيه وجايبالى
عاجباك يااخينا التفاحه
ده انا لو منك 
ما ادوقها على طرف لسانى
مش دى برضه اللى عشانها
اتشطت ياآدم م الجنه
ومن يومها ماعرفتش راحه

ليه ياأخينا تطمع ليه
والصنف المصرى جرى له ايه
مش جالك برضه بسلوفانته
وانت الى الاول اهملته
لو كان لقى منك حنيه
كنت لقيته لسه برونقته
زرعك انت اللى بتسقيه
مش كده وللا ايه!!!!!

----------


## د / آمال كحيل

> *فـُرصـه يـومـيـن ـ ـ ـ؟*
> 
> *طـَب قـولي دقـيـقـتـيـن*
> *ده أنـتي كلامـِك كـُلـُه*
> *ردُه يـَدوب سـَطـريـن*
> *السـتـات نـاقـصـيـن*
> *عـَقـل وناقـصـيـن ديـن*
> *وشـوفي يابـنـت الـنـاس*
> *أنا بـَكـتـِب إحـسـاس*
> ...


 
*ههههههههههههههههه*
*بتقول جـــلدي اتكــرمش ؟*
*محــــتاج كــام عــمليــــة*
*الوهم خــلاص بأه عشش*
*جـــــوه دمـــاغــــك ديــــه*
*فاكـــــر كــل مـــزاعمــــك*
*يــــوم هاتــــأثر فـــــــيـه ؟*
*يبقى أكيــــد مــا فـهمـتش* 
*حــلمــــك يـــا ابني عليــه*
*بقـى معقـول ماعــــرفتش*
*إيـــــه فــن المـلاغـــــية ؟*
*غـيـــرك مـليـــون راجـــل*
*يـامــا اتهبــــلوا علـــــيـه*
*مـــا فــازوش حتى بكلمـة*
*ولا بصــــة مْن عينـــــــيه*
*تلاقيــك بـس ما شفـــتش*
*زي طعامــتي دي هيــــــه*
*واتبــــرجلت يا عمـــــري*
*قلت حاجـــات مــوش فيه*
*علشـــان تلفـــت نظــــري*
*لأ بقى شوف حاجـة تانية*


*أنا مش محتاجة يا شاطــر*
*وجمالي جمال ما حصلشي*
*ولا عمري استعمل بـودرة*
*ولا ماكيـــاج لامس وشــي*
*ولا سشـوار حتى عرفـــته*
*ماهو شعري مابيحتاجشي*
*والكحـــل دا شيء ربـــاني*
*ومــرايتي مـا باستخدمشي*
*دا القمــر يغير من حسـني*
*وقـــوامــــي مــا يتعيبشـي*
*غــير بس دي ميــلة بختي*
*وعيون عميـا مابتشوفشي*
*روح قـول لبابايا ومــامتي*
*واشـتكي لعمـومي وخالتي*
*دول يامـا دموعــهم سالت*
*أسفاً على هبلي وطيـــبتي*
*نصحـوني أفارقـــك يــامـا*
*ما سمعتش ياني يا خيبتي*
*لا والله صحـيح ورضـــينا*
*بالهـــم لكـن موش عاجـب*
*طـب اسمـــع بقى يا أخيـنا*
*إن كنت مـا عدتـش حـابب*
*تفضــــل وتعـــيش ويـايــا*
*ونكــون أنـــا وانت حبايب*
*تعامــــلني بكـــــل مــــودة*
*ولا مغلـوب فيه ولا غــالب*
*لا تقـول عجــزتي يا حـلوة*
*ولا اقـولك شعــرك شــايب*
*مــوافقـــني ولا يـا باشـــــا*
*فـيـه عـنــدك أي مطــالب ؟*
*وان كنت مـــوافق مــــاشي*
*تــرفــــع رايتـــك وتســــلم*
*لا تقـــول كــاني ولا مــاني*
*من نظــرة عيــــنك هافــهم*
*وان كنت ها تـــرجع تــاني*
*وتـــزعَّـق فيـــه وتشــــــتم*
*يبقــــى نفضـها من ســيرة*
*وهاقـــولك بـــاي يا معـــلم*

----------


## عايده العشرى

> فهمان والله فهمان
>  
> طب قوليلى كمان وعيدى
> وارسمى حدودى ومكانى
> رجعى النبض لوريدى
> قولى لجل الزرع يطرح
> ولشموع الفرح قيدى
> ودعى الاحزان ويالا
> م الكلام الحلو زيدى
> ...


أيون كده أصحالى امال
عايزاك دايما واعى فهمان
بتفكرنى بعبد العال
كان لازم اعمله سكينه
علشان يعنى يروق الحال

علشان يابنى تعرف قيمتى
كلمه تجيبك كلمه تودى
أضحك املى حياتك ورد
وازعل تصرخ يانا ياحيرتى

أنت كمان فرحى وسعادتى
فى رضاك جنتى
 دنيتى
 اخرتى
واما تكشريبقى يالهّوتى
يوم مش فايت ولاهيعدى

آه لو كنت جامده شويه
واصمد قدام الحنيه
عمر ماكان يصبح كده حالى
ولاكانشى حد فرح فيا

----------


## احمد ابوسنة

تم الحذف 
.............................................

----------


## د / آمال كحيل

> *لـَو أمي ماخــُشـِش جـَنـَه*
> *مـن قـبـل مـانـولـُه رضـاكـي*
> *لـَو أخـتـي فـَريـضـه وسـُنـه*
> *مـاأزعـلـش ف يـوم ويـاكـي*
> *وان كــُنـتـي مـِراتـي أصـونـِك*
> *مـاتـروحـش الـعـيـن لـِبـدالــِك*
> *لـَو بـــِنـتـي وبــِكـيـوا عـيـونـِك*
> *مــَبـنـامـش الـلـيـل عـلـشـانـِك*
> 
> *عصام علم الدين*


 
*الله الله الله*
*دا كلام موزون وتمـــام*
*ماقدرش اتكـلم خـــالص*
*غير بس هاقول يا همام*
*الحــرب ما بينا وبينـــكم*
*خلصت على خير وسلام*
*أما انت طلعـــت يا باشـا*
*راجـــل موش أي كـــلام*

----------


## وفاء كحيل

> وانا على يقبن بحكم معرفتى الجيده بأختنا الفاضله وفاء التى تتسم بروح طيبه جدا
> 
>  حتى وان بدت متعصبه لحواء فده حقها عادى لكنها  لم تقصد ابدا شخصنة الامر إطلاقا
> 
> 
> ايها الاحباء:
> 
> الموضوع كما اراه لمعالجة تلك المشاكل 
> 
> ...



عمرنا ما هنتخاصم حتى
لو بينا شد كلام
و إحنا حوا وآدم
مبقاش بيننا  خصام
حرفي عمره ما كان ليك
وكلامك ضحك وأوهام
بالقلب الطيب بنتصافى
وبيرفرف من فوقنا حمام

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اخي الفاضل / محمد سعيد
بعد التحية والتقدير لكل الذين شاركوا في الموضوع فعن نفسي لا أقصد الإساءة بأي حال من الاحوال ولكن بصراحة بعض الردود مستفزة للرد ولكن ردي ليس بالضرورة أن يكون شخصي وإنما هي مجاراة الكلمات وتواصل لا أكثر فأرجو ألا يغضب مني أحد ويجب ان تكون الروح الرياضية عند الطرفين طالما لم نتعدى في كلامنا ما لايليق
خالص شكري وتقديري

وفاء

----------


## وفاء كحيل

> *لـَو أمي ماخــُشـِش جـَنـَه
> مـن قـبـل مـانـولـُه رضـاكـي
> لـَو أخـتـي فـَريـضـه وسـُنـه
> مـاأزعـلـش ف يـوم ويـاكـي
> وان كــُنـتـي مـِراتـي أصـونـِك
> مـاتـروحـش الـعـيـن لـِبـدالــِك
> لـَو بـــِنـتـي وبــِكـيـوا عـيـونـِك
> مــَبـنـامـش الـلـيـل عـلـشـانـِك
> 
> عصام علم الدين*


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اخي الفاضل / عصام علم الدين
وتحية رائعة كروعة الكلمات وكما يليق بشخصك الكريم
لهذا النص الراقي القصير الذي أثبت بالفعل أنه لا غنى لآدم عن حواء ولا غنى لحواء عن آدم فهما يكملان بعضهما البعض 
بصراحة وصدق 

كلماتك جدا رائعة

أعتذر لو تحمست في ردودي اكثر من اللازم ولكن هو رد طبيعي للإستفزاز الناتج عن بعض الردود
ولكن بالنهاية يجمعنا الود والإخاء بالله وأننا اسرة واحدة في هذا المنتدى الرائع


خالص شكري للجميع 

وفاء

----------


## عصام علم الدين

> عمرنا ما هنتخاصم حتى
> لو بينا شد كلام
> و إحنا حوا وآدم
> مبقاش بيننا  خصام
> حرفي عمره ما كان ليك
> وكلامك ضحك وأوهام
> بالقلب الطيب بنتصافى
> وبيرفرف من فوقنا حمام
> 
> وفاء[/COLOR][/FONT][/SIZE]


*يـَعـني خـلاص صـَدقـتي يـاحـوا
إني مـعـاكي بـحـس بـقـوَه
لـَمـا أحـضـُن إيـدِك بـإديـَه
وعـيـونـِك تـِسـرَح في عـنـَيـَه
وتـحـبــيـهـا حـَيـاتـِك بـِيـَّه
ولا تـِبـقـاشي الدُنـيـا دي حـلوَه
لو مابقتش أنا ليكي
وإنتي ماكنتيش ليه
وغير بعضينا إيه اللي باقيلنا
ده أحنا العالم مقسوم بينا
مهما نحاول أي محاوله
يـَعـني خـلاص صـَدقـتي يـاحـوا
إني مـعـاكي بـحـس بـقـوَه*
*الأخت وفاء*

*أشكر لك حسن خلقك إذ تقبلتي جموحي بصدر رحب وأشعرتيني إلى حد ما بشئ من الخجل كوني
لم أنتبه إلى رقة مشاعر المرأه في بعض من مداخلاتي الساخره والتي أردت من وراءها أن نجد شئ من الدعابه وفي نفس الوقت ننشط أذهاننا من خلال مداعبة الكلمه ولكنك بالفعل تعاملتي مع الأمر بشئ من الحساسيه مما أشعرني أنا بالذنب نحوك كوني وجدتك بالفعل قد تضايقتي من كلماتي
على أية حال لو كنت إنتظرتي إلى المساء ماكنت وجدت نفسك في حاجه لأن تعتذري بل لوجدتيني قد عدت بعد أن أكون قد أصلحت العطب الذهني لتعود الأمور على ماكانت عليه
فأعتذر أنا أيضاً كوني دفعتك للإعتذار وزي مالمثل بيقول ما من محبه إلا من بعد عداوه
تقبل إخوتي في الله وزي مانكدت عليكم الصبح هنرجع نضحك تاني

عصام علم الدين*

----------


## عصام علم الدين

> *دا كلام موزون وتمـــام*
> *ماقدرش اتكـلم خـــالص*
> *غير بس هاقول يا همام*
> *الحــرب ما بينا وبينـــكم*
> *خلصت على خير وسلام*
> *أما انت طلعـــت يا باشـا*
> *راجـــل موش أي كـــلام*


*مـَعـلـِش بـدون قـافـيـه
هـتـخـانـِق بـالعـافـيـَه
ده أنـا ف إديـَه العـصـمـه
وإنـت مـؤكـَد عـارفـه
يـعـنـي أنـا بـَس أقـول
ولا غـيـري المـسـؤول
وإنـتـي تـردي بـحـاضـِر
أصـل أنـا راجـِل قـادر
وأنـا شـايـفـِك كـيـده خـايـفـَه

عصام علم الدين*

----------


## وفاء كحيل

> *مـَعـلـِش بـدون قـافـيـه
> هـتـخـانـِق بـالعـافـيـَه
> ده أنـا ف إديـَه العـصـمـه
> وإنـت مـؤكـَد عـارفـه
> يـعـنـي أنـا بـَس أقـول
> ولا غـيـري المـسـؤول
> وإنـتـي تـردي بـحـاضـِر
> أصـل أنـا راجـِل قـادر
> وأنـا شـايـفـِك كـيـده خـايـفـَه
> ...



رجعنا تاني نتخانق
ما عشان إنت الصادق
والعصمة عشان بإيدك
ترجع تولعها حرايق
موش قلنا هدنى خلاص
وداوينا سوا الإحساس
والقلب رق لحاله
ترجع وتبكي عينيا
طب أقول إيه
 :Mad:  ولا  :Love:  
نفضل عايشين
ونصرخ والجارة تسمعنا
 :Mad:   ::nooo::   :Mad:  
ونفضل ولا كأننا شايفين
محتارة انا لسه معاك
ما هو إنت اللي بكتني سنين

بقلم / وفاء محمود كحيل
‏الأربعاء‏، 10‏ أيار‏، 2006

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *مـَعـلـِش بـدون قـافـيـه
> هـتـخـانـِق بـالعـافـيـَه
> ده أنـا ف إديـَه العـصـمـه
> وإنـت مـؤكـَد عـارفـه
> يـعـنـي أنـا بـَس أقـول
> ولا غـيـري المـسـؤول
> وإنـتـي تـردي بـحـاضـِر
> أصـل أنـا راجـِل قـادر
> وأنـا شـايـفـِك كـيـده خـايـفـَه
> ...



 :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:  





> رجعنا تاني نتخانق
> ما عشان إنت الصادق
> والعصمة عشان بإيدك
> ترجع تولعها حرايق
> موش قلنا هدنى خلاص
> وداوينا سوا الإحساس
> والقلب رق لحاله
> ترجع وتبكي عينيا
> طب أقول إيه
> ...




 ::  








 ::  










 ::  



ناقر ونقير حوا وأدم

 ناقر ونقير

استرها يا رب وسلمها 

وعديها على خير

واحفظ صحبتنا من الفرقه 

دى قلوبنا حرير

بتسافر فى بلاد المعنى

لجلن ما تجيب فن ومغنى

وبترجع كما طيران الطير

أسترها يا رب وسلمها

 واحفظنا ديما صحبة خير :hey:

----------


## عصام علم الدين

> *ههههههههههههههههه*
> *بتقول جـــلدي اتكــرمش ؟*
> *محــــتاج كــام عــمليــــة*
> *الوهم خــلاص بأه عشش*
> *جـــــوه دمـــاغــــك ديــــه*
> *فاكـــــر كــل مـــزاعمــــك*
> *يــــوم هاتــــأثر فـــــــيـه ؟*
> *يبقى أكيــــد مــا فـهمـتش* 
> *حــلمــــك يـــا ابني عليــه*
> ...


*يـالـي هـنـاك عَ الـخـَط
عـايـزَه إيـه بالـظـَـبـط
َردي وقــولـي آلـُوه
لـَحـسـَن مـِنـِك أتـُوه
يـاأم جـمـال عـلى أبُـوه
وحـروفـِك وَصـَفـوه
جـِبـت صــحــابـي قــَرُوه
قـامـوا قـَوام عـِرفـُوه
أول إسـم قالــُوه
كـان مـارلـيـن مـونـُروه
َردي وقــولـي آلـُوه

فـإن كـان دَه بـِجـَد
إوعـي تـقولـي لـحـد
وإن كـان عـَنـدِك وَقـت
قـيـدي بـخـور ع الـقـَـد
عـَلـقـي خـَرزَه ويـَد
ولا تـِمـشـيـش ع الأرض
لـَحـسـَن يـوم يــِتـهـَد
إلـلي جـدودنـَّا بـَنـوه
َردي وقــولـي آلـوه

وأنـا مـش نـاوي ألاغـي
وأوجـَع تـانـي دمـاغـي
الـمـوضـوع دَه لاغـي
أصـل أنـا أهـلـي صـَعـايـدَه
وإنـت حـلاوتـِك زايـدَه
بس حـقـيـقـي دَه ولا
مـُمـكـِن أمـوت م الـخـَضـَه
وبـَره يــكـون هـَلا هـَلا
وجـوه يــعـلـم الله
مـالـبـَطـيـخـَه الـحـِلـوَه
شـَكـلـَهـا زَي الـقـَرعـَه
مـش كـيـدَه صـح يـاهــُوه؟
َردي وقــولـي آلـوه

وبـَلاش بـَقـى تـَمـاحـيـك
ده أنـا عـارفـِك لـَو شـيـك
فـَهـدومـِك بالأجـرَه
ولازم تـِرجـَع بـُكـرَه
فـَيـالا قـوام لـلذِكرى
خــُدي صـوره مـُبـتـَكـَرَه
عـَلــَشــان عـارف خـاطـبــَه
عـَنـدَهـا لـيـكي عـَريـس
دَه إنـتي ظـروفـِك صـَعـبـَه
وأنـا عـَنـدي أحـاسـيـس
وعـَشـان بـَخـتــِك مـايـل
فـانـا مـن عـيـنـي هـَحـاول
يـمـكـِن أقـنـِعـهــُولـِك
بـَس ف عـَرضــِك طـولـِك
تــِسـيـبـيـنـي أنـا ف حـالـي
مـالـِك بـَس ومـالـي؟
شــُوفـي حــَد بـدالـي
الـسـِتـات نـِسـيـوه
َردي وقــولـي آلـوه

دَه أنـا زَهــقــان مـش قــادر
عـقـلـي خـَلاص بـقـى طـايـِّر
عـَنـدي أنـا شـَبـهـِك واحـده
زيـِّك غـاويـَه مـنـاهـده
لـَو قـُلـتـِلـهـا أتـغـَدى
لازم أقــولـهـا بـعـَلـقـَه
ولـو دراعـاتـي مـسـاعـده
أمـسـَح بـيـهـا الـشـَقـَه
مـاهـو صـَنـف الـسـِتـات
بـيـمـوت فـي الـخـِنـاقـات
وأعـز الـهـِوايـات
حـَبـه يــِخــَلـوهـا قـُبـَه
دول نـَمـلـِتـهـُم فـيـل
ومـَهـمـا نـجـيـب
ده قـلـيـل
وأمـا بـيـيـجـي الـلـيـل
زَيـَهـا زَي مـَخـَدَه
يـَعـنـي أنـام وأتـغـطـى
جـَمـب الحـيـطـَه الـصـامـتـَه
لأ وإكـمـنـي بـَشـَخـَر
نـايـم كـيـدَه بـالـواسـطـه
طـَب دَه أنـا حـَتـى لـَو أقـدَر
كـُنـت أفـُـض الـشـِركـه
ودي مـاسـكـَه ف خــُنــَّاقي
زيي أنـا فـيـن هـَتـلاقـي
راجـِل زي السـُكـر
فـَمـَهـمـا تـحـاولـي عـَشـانـي
غـِيـرك كانـِت أشـطـَر
إمـشـي طـَريـق طـَوالـي
وإشـارتـك لـونـهـا أخـضـَر
مـش هـَتـجـَوز تـانـي
طـَلـبـِك جـِه مـتـأخـر
مــَره كــِفــايــَه غـلـطـت
مـَرَه كـَمـان لأ ـ نــُـووووه
َردي وقــولـي آلـوه

يـالـي هـنـاك عَ الـخـَط
عـايـزَه إيـه بالـظـَـبـط
َردي وقــولـي آلـُوه
لـَحـسـَن مـِنـِك أتـُوه
يـاأم جـمـال عـلى أبُـوه
وحـروفـِك وَصـَفـوه
جـِبـت صــحــابـي قــَرُوه
قـامـوا قـَوام عـِرفـُوه
أول إسـم قالــُوه
كـان مـارلـيـن مـونـُروه
َردي وقــولـي آلـُوه

عصام علم الدين*

----------


## محمدعثمان جبريل

يا مولعينها قوي
تحيتى
لم أرد أن أتدخل في العركه القايمه ..لكن  صوتكم ملا المنتدى فقلت أدخل أهدى النفوس ... بتعليق مش شعر .. علشان أنا مش قدكن و لا قدكم ...

بجد لغاية دلوقتى .. النتيجة لصالح الشنبات ( مع إني نصير الستات .. دول رحمة لنا .. أحلي حاجه في الدنيا ) لكن رغم تشجيعي لهن .. فحكمي المحايد .. عصام رجح كافة الرجالة فنيا .. يعني الرجالة أشعر من الستات لغاية دلوقتى .. و اللي تظن إن ده تحيز تقرا آخر مقطوعتين لعصام ... و تحكم بنفسها .. يعني إحنا جايين نهدي النفوس   ::p:  
( شعللها .. شعللها ...: evil2: )    ::evil::   :Evil 2:  
 :mazika3:   :mazika3:   :mazika3:   :mazika3:   :mazika3:  

[frame="11 80"]تحية خاصة للأنثى  :f2:  ... نور العين .. وبلة ريق العطشان ... و ملخص جمال الخلق في الأرض و السما
( دا بشرط أنها تكون محترمه أنوثتها .. مش ... آآ.....ولا بلاش )[/frame]

----------


## وفاء كحيل

> *يـالـي هـنـاك عَ الـخـَط
> عـايـزَه إيـه بالـظـَـبـط
> َردي وقــولـي آلـُوه
> لـَحـسـَن مـِنـِك أتـُوه
> يـاأم جـمـال عـلى أبُـوه
> وحـروفـِك وَصـَفـوه
> جـِبـت صــحــابـي قــَرُوه
> قـامـوا قـَوام عـِرفـُوه
> أول إسـم قالــُوه
> ...



ما شاء الله نفسه 
طويل 
في المناهدة فنه رائع
قال وجميل
بس يا خسارة نسيت
إن حوا برضه 
ما بتسلمش
فينك يا أمال شوفيلك
 حل 
وانا موش فاضية 
وعندي " غسيل "
شوفي آدم بعد ما سلم
بعد ماقال حاجات منها
نتعلم
رجع وقال كلام يأزم
وأنا بصراحة خايفة 
عليه
أصله مهواش عارف
طبعا ليه
هابقى اأقولك ليه
بيخاف
لو بكلمة واحدة وفتنا 
عليه
ماهو نسي مراته 
أم عياله
أما بلحظة بتشخط
فيه
ونسي كمان إن الموضة
نعمل إنه موش سامعين
موش بنتخانق ولا بنعفرت
ولا هنمسك أبدا مشرط
ولا هنحارب أبدا بسكاكين
إحنا نكشر ولا نبوز
هننكد عليه لو كان عشرين
واللي نفسه بقى طويل
يبقى يحصد هالفدادين


بقلم /وفاء محمود كحيل
الخميس , 11 , مايو , 2006

----------


## وفاء كحيل

> ناقر ونقير حوا وأدم
> 
>  ناقر ونقير
> 
> استرها يا رب وسلمها 
> 
> وعديها على خير
> 
> واحفظ صحبتنا من الفرقه 
> ...



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم
إحنا قلنا روح رياضيه

ربنا ما يجيب زعل

وفاء

----------


## عصام علم الدين

> ما شاء الله نفسه 
> طويل 
> في المناهدة فنه رائع
> قال وجميل
> بس يا خسارة نسيت
> إن حوا برضه 
> ما بتسلمش
> فينك يا أمال شوفيلك
>  حل 
> ...


*مـيـن دَه اللي يـسـَلـِم؟
عـايـزه الصـَفـحـَه تـِضـَلـِم؟
عـايـزاهـا بـِدون راجـِل؟
زَى الـحـيـط الـمايـل
لأ يـاحـَوا دَه بـُعـدِك
ده أنـتـي الـراجـِل وَعـدِك
وهـو قـَسـاكـي وسـَعـدِك
عـارفـاه سـَعـد؟
لأ مـش قـاصـِد حـِزب الـوفـد
مـِش زَغـلـول أبـريـم قـمـهـات
أنـا كـان قــَصدي
سـعـد الـسـت
فـي دولابـهـا الـمـَلـيـان بــِحـاجـات
إيـش بـلـوزات
وَيـا جـيـبـات
كـُل يـومـيـن والتـانـي تـقـيـسـهـُم
نـِفـسـهـا يـوم تـِقـدر تـلـبـِسـهـُم
عـِشـريـن كـيـلـو لازم تـِنـقـصـهـُم
عـلـشـان هـي تـكـون فـي مـقـاسـهـُم
بـِكـتـيـرُه ســَنـَه
أقـصـاهـا إتـنـيـن
تـِبـدأ وأنـا بـالـغـَصـب رجـيـم
لأ ده سـَمـيـن
جـايـبـُه مـنـيـن؟
وده خـَلانـي
أزيـد جـرامـيـن
والـسـَنـتـيـن يــِوصــَلـوا عـِشـريـن
صـُبـح ولـيـل
عـَلى طـول جـعـانـيـن
ومـافـيـش غـيـرهـا بــِيــِبـقـى طـِخـيـن
ويـضـيـقـوا عـَلـيـهـا الـفـَسـاتـيـن
فـَتـشـيـلـهـُم جـمـب الـبـاقـيـيـن
يـَعـني خـَلاص
مـاحـنـاش واكـلـيـن
وهـِدومـهـَا الـنـور مـش شـايـفـيـن
ونـهـايـتـُه مـن غـيـر تـطـويـل
لـو حـسـيـتـي الـرَد طـويـل
فـَده مـش حـِجـَه ولا دَلـيـل
طـول الـيـوم تـقـضـيـه ف غـَسـيـل

عصام علم الدين*

----------


## وفاء كحيل

> *مـيـن دَه اللي يـسـَلـِم؟
> عـايـزه الصـَفـحـَه تـِضـَلـِم؟
> عـايـزاهـا بـِدون راجـِل؟
> زَى الـحـيـط الـمايـل
> لأ يـاحـَوا دَه بـُعـدِك
> ده أنـتـي الـراجـِل وَعـدِك
> وهـو قـَسـاكـي وسـَعـدِك
> عـارفـاه سـَعـد؟
> لأ مـش قـاصـِد حـِزب الـوفـد
> ...



هههههه

رد جميل طبعا

استنوا بس قرنين
أما أجهزلكو رد
يبقى يليق بالمقامين
لا مقامين إزاي
لزما يليق باتنين
أصل الراجل أما بياكل
موش بيقوم من سنتين
واما يعيني الست بتاكل
بيقعد يزغر من الملالين
جاب السمك وقالها غالي
حبة حبة عالمسكين
جيوبي فاضية وانت
يا سكر خايف عليكي
في الستين
وعامل فيها نصيحة للست
يادي البخت 
حتى اللقمة عليها عينين
بناكل بس من كتر الهم
أما حاجة دي صحيح تغم
مهما تقولوا وتعيدوا علينا
وتدعوا علينا يا رب " سم "
موش هنموت ولا حتى نكح
إلا بقدرة رب كريم
فبلاش تقروا علينا 
وبلاش ذم
وتكونوا ويا الحاسدين
أنا موش باكل ولا بتطفل
ده رزق  .. رب العالمين
أما الفساتين فدي موضه 
قديمة
كترت دواليبنا صحيح في 
الأوضة
آه بس يا ريتهم عارفين
دي أمي جابتها ودي 
خالتي حبيبتي
ودي هدية وبنشكر 
سيد العارفين
بقى موش تسكت وياريت 
تلايمها
أحسن مااهجم بالسكاكين
هتقول ساعتها دي ريا ورجعت
وتفضل م خوفك تلف شمال ويمين


بقلم / وفاء محمود كحيل
12, مايو , 2006

----------


## عصام علم الدين

*جــَد ومـش بهــزار
شـَكـلـَهـا كـيـدَه جـَزار
جـايـبـه مـَعـاهـا سـكـاكـيـن
فـاكـرَه روحـهـا دي فـيـن؟
خـَلـيـكـُم شـاهـديـن
قـادِت هـي الـنـار
بـايــِن كـيـده آخـرتـهـا
سـِجـن وورا أسـوار
مـاهـي بـانـِت نـِيـِّتـهـا
مـابـَقـاش فـيـه أسـرار
وبـُكـرَه تـشـوفـوا صـورِتـهـا
فـي جـَريـدة الأخـبـار

كـاتـبـَه بـلـون الـدم
بــِتـهـَدِدنـي بـسـم
فـاكـره هـَخـاف وأتـلــَم
قـولــَّهـا حـاجـه يـاعـَم
تـِصـحـى قـوام م الـحـِلـم
أو بـَصـلايـَه تـشـِم
حـَد يـانـاس يــِهـديـهـا
ويـفـَتـَحـهـا عـِنـِيـِها
قــَبـل مـاتـِلـقـى إديـهـا
مـَحـطـوطـَه ف كـَلابـيـش
وأبـيـع بـقـى شـبـكـِتـهـا
وأرجـَع تـانـي أعـيـش
وأخـلــَص مـن دَوشـتـهـا
وعـيـلـِتـهـا الألاضـيـش
ومـَاشـوفـهـاش سـِحـنـِتـهـا
مـَدهـونـَه بـمـَكـايـيـج
دي كـُل فـلـوسـي خـَدِتـهـا
حـَتـى الـفـَكـَه مـافـيـش
أصـل الـشـِرا هـِوايـتـهـا
لـَو حـَتـى كـان خـيـش
وأمـا أفـتــَح شـنـطـِتـهـا
غـيـر كـَراكـيـب مـالاقـيـش

لـيـه صـاحـبــِتـي عـَنـدَهـَا؟
وأنـا بـَس مـاعـَنـديـش؟
لازم أجـيـب زَيـهـا
وإنـت مـَتـمـنـَعـنـيـش
دَه أنـا أجـمـَل مـِنـَهـا
ومـعـاك بـَخـت مـالـيـش
وأنـا مـَهـمـا أقـولـَها
بـَرضـُه مـَتـسـمـَعـنـيـش
وظـروفـنـَّا أشـرَحـلـَهـا
حـالـفـَه مـَتـِفـهـَمـنـيـش
فـي الآخـِر أبـُوحـلــَهـا
أضـطـر مـاخـَبـيـش
حـِكـايـِّتـنـَّا كـُلــَهـا
كـانـِت لــَحـظـة طـيـش
جــَد ومـش بهــزار

شـَكـلـَهـا كـيـدَه جـَزار
جـايـبـه مـَعـاهـا سـكـاكـيـن
فـاكـرَه روحـهـا دي فـيـن؟
خـَلـيـكـُم شـاهـديـن
قـادِت هـي الـنـار
بـايــِن كـيـده آخـرتـهـا
سـِجـن وورا أسـوار
مـاهـي بـانـِت نـِيـِّتـهـا
مـابـَقـاش فـيـه أسـرار
وبـُكـرَه تـشـوفـوا صـورِتـهـا
فـي جـَريـدة الأخـبـار

عصام علم الدين*

----------


## د.ابودنيا

السلام عليكم وحمة الله وبركاتة
لان جزءا ليس بالقليل من عملى مرتبط بالاحصاء
ومقارنة البيانات احصائيا
لفت نظرى ان هذا الموضوع وفى مدة وجيزة وصل عدد المارين على هذا الموضوع
1276 والان بمرورى اليوم اصبح 1277 
تم كتابة 124 مشاركة وهذة المشاركة 125 
ومنذ مرورى لم اصادف الوصول الى هذة الارقام فى هذا المدى الزمنى الذى حدثت فية هذه الحوارية

والصراع لازال مستمر ولازال على اشده
ومازال على جماله وجمال قلوب المشاركين فيه
كل من شارك فى هذى الموضوع اثرى جانب ليس باليسير

اشعر ان الجميع يحمل حبا كبيرا لبعضهم البعض
واصبحت اشعر اننا عائلة 
نبحث عن بعضنا البعض
عن كلماتنا ومشاعرنا

ولانى دائما احب العمل الجماعى بروح الفريق
وهذا ماعلمنيه البحث العلمى
ارى اننا عملنا معنا بروح الفريق
وكان حس الجماعة فينا اعلا من حس الفرد

فى النهاية ارجو من مشرفى هذة الصفحة
عمل احصائات للاعمال والمواضيع المختلفة
وكل شهر تعلن نتائج الاحصائية لااكثر الاعمال جمالا
واكثر الاعمال مرورا
واكثر الاعمال مشاركة وجماعية
وهذا


هل من معضضد لهذة الفكرة
اشكركم جميعا
والى لقاء

----------


## د / آمال كحيل

> *يـالـي هـنـاك عَ الـخـَط*
> *عـايـزَه إيـه بالـظـَـبـط*
> *َردي وقــولـي آلـُوه*
> *لـَحـسـَن مـِنـِك أتـُوه*
> *يـاأم جـمـال عـلى أبُـوه*
> *وحـروفـِك وَصـَفـوه*
> *جـِبـت صــحــابـي قــَرُوه*
> *قـامـوا قـَوام عـِرفـُوه*
> *أول إسـم قالــُوه*
> ...


 
*ياللي هنــاك بتنــادي
عايز إيه ؟ ما تقوللي
رايحـة انـدهلك دادي
وهاجيلك على مهـلي
أصلي مانيش فاضيالك
أنــا مشغــولة تمللي
يبقى استنى يا غالي
لمــا أشـــاور عقـلي 
ولا فاكـــر طــــوالي
 أول ما ها تحتـاجلي  
هاجري أشوف إيه مالك
دانت ولا انت ف بــالـي
يا ابني إيه اللي جـرالك
مقهــور طـب وانا مالي
بتقول مارلين مونــــرو ؟
تيجي إيه بالنسبالي ؟
وكمان بيرجيت باردو
ما تحصلش جمالي !
خليك يا ابني ف حالك
لو مش عاجبك حــالي
دانت بجد حقيـــقي
فارســك كتر دلالي
يبقى هاسيبك وحدك
كده أيام وليـــــالي
واما تـراجع نفسك
راح تفهم مــــوالي
بس هاقـولك كلمة
فكــر فيهــــا كــــويس
 وان ما فهمتش ماشـي 
برضه أعيدها يا ريس
أما دا فيه رجــــالة
تستاهــــل تتكِّــيس
وانت يا حبة عيني
تاعبك كتــــر الغيـرة
لو قصـدك تلاغيني
يبقى تفضها ســـيرة
أحسـن والله وديني
هاتموت قهر وحيـرة
لمــا ف يوم تلاقيني
رحت قــوام فــريرة
قافلة الخـــط ف وشــك*
*وان فكرت تجيني
أو يوم تترجـــاني 
طبعًا مش راح اسامحك 
ولا هارجعلك تاني
بطـــل بقى تناديني
واحسنلك تنســـاني*
*لو هاتفض الشركة* 
*ع المــأذون قدامي*
*ولا بيهمني خـالص*
*أصلكو صنف أناني*

----------


## د / آمال كحيل

> *اما امال انا مش اديها*
> 
> *داجيش جرار هيا لواحديها*
> 
> *وانا لوحدى مقدرش عليها*
> 
> *شفت سهامها عليك ازاى*
> 
> *طايحة بسيف الكلمة ازاى*
> ...


 
 

*أنـا أد الحـــرب دي هيه*
*فبلاش تســـــتهتر بيــــه*
*وان كنت فاكر هاتراجع*
*طمـن قلبـــك يا عينــــيه*
* لـو طـالت حتى شهــــور*
*أو مـــدت بيـــنا ســــنين*
*راح اخوضها بقلب جسور*
*مـــــا يغـركـش الحنـــية*
*وهاسن القلـــم وهاكـتب*
*وورايــا في مليون حــوا*
*وخلاص يا حبيبي خلصنا*
*كانســـيل فنجـان القهـوة*

----------


## عصام علم الدين

> *ياللي هنــاك بتنــادي
> عايز إيه ؟ ما تقوللي
> رايحـة انـدهلك دادي
> وهاجيلك على مهـلي
> أصلي مانيش فاضيالك
> أنــا مشغــولة تمللي
> يبقى استنى يا غالي
> لمــا أشـــاور عقـلي 
> ولا فاكـــر طــــوالي
> ...


*بـَكـتـِبـلـِك وأنـا وسـط حـراسـه
أصـل كـَلامـِك كـُلـُه سـيـاسـه
كـُنـتـي الأول مـاشـيـَه كـويـس
إيـه كـان جـابـهـا سـيـرة الـرَيـس؟
هـَيـوَديـنـَّا ف داهـيـه لـسـانـِك
هـَيـضـَيـَّعـنـَّا يـاحـَوا جـنـانـِك
بـس أقـولـِك إيـه مـاهـو عـادي
دايـمـاً تـرمـي كـَلام ع الـفـاضـي
دَخـلـتـيـنـَّا ف سـيـن و ف جـيـم
وكـُل جـَريـمـه وراهـا حـريـم
هـَيـكـون رَدي إن سـأل الـقـاضـي
ودقـنـي آهـي لـو نـِفـعـِك دادي

وهـَغـيـَر رقـم الـتـلـِيـفـون
أنـا مـش أهـبـَل ولا مـَجـنـون
وَيـاكـي مـابـقـاش مـَضـمـون
ومـُمـكـِن قــَوي أنـا وإنـتي نـكـون
مـن غـيـر مـسـتـَقـبـَل ولا مـاضـي
ودقـنـي آهـي لـو نـِفـعـِك دادي

مـالـِك بـَس ومـالـو يـاسـِتي؟
مـش أحـسـَن لـو كـُنـتـي سـكـتـي؟
ولا يـاريـتـو إتـقــَطـع الـخـَط
قـولـي هـَنـعـمـِل إيـه دلـوَقـت؟
ولا بـلاش إيـاكـي تـقـولـي
أنـا هـَحـسـِبـهـا لـوَحـدي بـطـولـي
ده أنـا مش راجـِل لـو قـررت
أسـمـَع مـره لـرأي الـسـت
لـو فـِضـلـِت لـِصـُبـح تـهـاتـي
ودقـنـي آهـي لـو نـِفـعـِك دادي

كـُنـا ف حـالـنـَّا وجـنـب الـحـِـيـط
جـاتـلـِنـا حـوا بـرأي عـَبـيـط
أول مـاقـريـتـو إتـخـَضـيـت
جـِه عـَلـى بـالـي قـابـيـل و هـابـيـل
كـانـوا أول قـاتـِل وقـَتـيـل
وأنـا وإنـتـُم طـَبـعـَن عـارفـيـن
مـيـن غـيـرهـا يـفـرَق أخـيـن
يــِزرع كـُره مـابـيـن صـاحـبـيـن
دي بـتـفـرح وتـطـيـر يـاأخـواتـي
لـو وَلــَع بــِسـَبـَبـهـا الـنـادي
ودقـنـي آهـي لـو نـِفـعـِك دادي

عـَنـدِك عـَقـل؟
خـلاص شـاوريـه
بـَس أنـا إسـمي 
يـاريـت تـِنـسـيـه
لــَو سـَألـوكـي
بـَلاش تـِقـُولـيـه
والـمـوضـوع بـيـنـكـُم صـَفـيـه
ويـالا سـيـبـيـنـي قــَوام فـُريـرَه
وأنـا بـَرضـُو هـَسـيـبــِك فـَرافـِيـرو
ده أن لـو عـَنـدي رَغـبـَه أخـيـرَه
أو حـِلـم مـافـيـش واحـِد غـيـرو
كـُنـت أركـب أول نـَفـاسـَه
ده أنا بـَكـتـِبـلـِك وسـط حـراسـه
أصـل كـَلامـِك كـُلـُه سـيـاسـه
كـُنـتـي الأول مـاشـيـَه كـويـس
إيـه كـان جـابـهـا سـيـرة الـرَيـس
ضـَلـمـتـيـهـا الـدُنـيـا قـُصـادي
ودقـنـي آهـي لـو نـِفـعـِك دادي

عصام علم الدين*

----------


## د.ابودنيا

> *أنـا أد الحـــرب دي هيه*
> *فبلاش تســـــتهتر بيــــه*
> *وان كنت فاكر هاتراجع*
> *طمـن قلبـــك يا عينــــيه*
> * لـو طـالت حتى شهــــور*
> *أو مـــدت بيـــنا ســــنين*
> *راح اخوضها بقلب جسور*
> *مـــــا يغـركـش الحنـــية*
> *وهاسن القلـــم وهاكـتب*
> ...



 قهوة اية
 دانا جربت القهوة معاكى
 رحت ف توكر
شيلى فنجان القهوة دا يالا
وانا مش شاكر
كلمة قهوة لحرمة عندى معناها لاغى
كتر الملح رفعلى الضغط وجعلى دماغى
بين عايزة  تخلصى منى وتجيبى داغى
انا بس اخلص بحثى وراجع تانى
واله ان كنت احوطك تانى بدراعى
ولا لشعورك تانى هاراعى
وحرب بحرب هنخسر ايه
بس استنى عليا شويه
راجع دوغرى اوام ياعنيا



ازيك يادكتورة امال انتى فين من مهرجان الواحة
انتى مش مشاركة بحاجة فى المهرجان
انا دورت عليكى هناك ولم اجدكى
رغم انشغالى اليومين دول قوى لكن سعيد انك بتناغشينى
واظاهر عليكى عارفة انى مشغول فبتجرجرينى جر وتشغلينى 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ماشى انا مش هسامحك لو اتعطلت
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
سلامى للجميع

----------


## عايده العشرى

> *يالاه ياادم انت وهو
> فى كل مكان
> اعلنوا حرب على النسوان
> قمت كتبت كلام من مدة
> بس ماحدش رد عليا بكلمة كمان
> ايه؟
>  خايفين من قلمي اللاسع ؟
> واللاه ده  جهلاً منكم يعني .؟
> والا انا مجهول العنوان
> ...



فينك من يومها يافقيق
لسه بتجرى
 وللا لقيتلك صدر حنين
غيرى يطبطب 
يمسح همك
يدعيلك
 وبصدق حقيق

ويغنيلك

 صوته رقيق
لأ وعامللى فيها زعيم
وتنادى على كل اصحابك
تعلنوا حرب على الرياحين

مين يسمع لكلامك مين
مستغنى ده ياناس عن عمره
وعن راحة باله المسكين
مين ده اللى يعادينا مين

حد يرد عليه ياأخواننا
هيضيّع روحه الفهيّم

----------


## د / آمال كحيل

> *بـَكـتـِبـلـِك وأنـا وسـط حـراسـه*
> *أصـل كـَلامـِك كـُلـُه سـيـاسـه*
> *كـُنـتـي الأول مـاشـيـَه كـويـس*
> *إيـه كـان جـابـهـا سـيـرة الـرَيـس؟*
> *هـَيـوَديـنـَّا ف داهـيـه لـسـانـِك*
> *هـَيـضـَيـَّعـنـَّا يـاحـَوا جـنـانـِك*
> *بـس أقـولـِك إيـه مـاهـو عـادي*
> *دايـمـاً تـرمـي كـَلام ع الـفـاضـي*
> *دَخـلـتـيـنـَّا ف سـيـن و ف جـيـم*
> ...


 



*بقى دلوقتي جـاي فــريـرة
تشتكي من سوء الأحـــوال
طب ماناعارفة ان الرجالة
بس كلام ، من غير أفعــال
تهديد فاضي وعند القاضي 
بيغـــــيروا كـل الأقــــــــوال
خليك مجدع ، إياك ترجـــع
تاني تعيـــد نفس المــــوال
 بـقى هاتغيـــر ، رقم الهاتف ؟
وبقيت برضك مرعوب خايف
موش بيقولـــوا في الأمثــــال
العين ما بتعلاش ع الحــاجب
طب ليه بقى تعنــــد ويايـــا ؟*
*أما عجايب
وما دام زي ما بتقـــول عارف 
إن الســـتات دولا مصــــايــــب
كنت لايمها يا روحي وحاسـب
خليك بقى ســـاكت واسمعــــني
إنت بقيــــت فعــــلاً متراقـــــب
بس بجــــد صعــــبت عليـــــــه
شـكلك كـــده مش وش متـاعب 
طمن قلبــك ماهاجيب ســـيرتك
بس بشـــرط بلاش نتحـــــارب
وايــاك تــــاني تنـــــاهد فيـــــه
ولا تعيـــب فيــــه وتتعــــــاجب
دادي بسلامــــته وزيــر داخلية
ولا نســيت النقطــــة دي هيه ؟
وكمان مــامي ، أخوها محــامي
ما تعصلجش ف إيـــده قضـــية
هاتروح فيها إعــــدام يا حياتي
لــــو تنــِّـيتك ، تقســى علـــــيه
ولا تقــــوللي ، كــــــل شويــــة
 موش هايفيـدك  
دقـــــني أهيـــه*

----------


## د / آمال كحيل

> قهوة اية
> دانا جربت القهوة معاكى
> رحت ف توكر
> شيلى فنجان القهوة دا يالا
> وانا مش شاكر
> كلمة قهوة لحرمة عندى معناها لاغى
> كتر الملح رفعلى الضغط وجعلى دماغى
> بين عايزة تخلصى منى وتجيبى داغى
> انا بس اخلص بحثى وراجع تانى
> ...


* لأه سلامتــــك ياللي ف بـــالي*
* م القهوة اللي تجيب الضغــط*
* عـلى إيه يعني ؟ قوام طــوالي*
* هاجري اعملك شـاي وبشرط*
* تنهي بحــــوثك دي وتفضـالي*
* وتكــون فايق طــــول الخــــط*
* أصله وحشني الصــوت العالي*
* وانا محتاجـــــة لظبـــط وربـط*
* مش دا كلامك دا يـا ضـــــلالي*
* بعـــد ما كلت جـــوزين البـــط*
* بس يا ريت تفهــــم مــــــوالي*
* أقصـــد إيه بكلامي بالظبـــــط*
* اشرب شــــايك يالا يا غــــالي*
* ونشوف بعــــدهــا فـن النــــط*
* تلقى نافوخـــك بقــى فــــــلالي*
* والصواميل محتـاجــة لظبــــط*
* مانتاش شـايف كنت ف حـالي*
* مين بقى حـب يـــلاعب القـط ؟*
* يبــقى استحمـل بقى خرابيشي*
* واياك تنــعي ســـــواد البخــت*

*هههههههههههههه*
*دا هزار طبعًا ما تاخدش ف بالك يا دكتور*
*وانت اللي قلت إنك سعيد بالمناغشة*
*يعني على نفسها جنت براقش*
*اتحمل بقى*
*هههههههههههههه*
*بالنسبة لمهرجان الواحة فده عايز تركيز ووقت فاضي*
*والحاجتين دول للأسف مش متوفرين حاليًا بالنسبالي*
* بكفاية عليه الحرب دي هيه ؟*
*عمومًا مش هاتأخر دا وعد*
*كلها قرن ويعدي قوام* 
*ههههههههههههههه*
*سلام*

----------


## وفاء كحيل

> *بقى دلوقتي جـاي فــريـرة
> تشتكي من سوء الأحـــوال
> طب ماناعارفة ان الرجالة
> بس كلام ، من غير أفعــال
> تهديد فاضي وعند القاضي 
> بيغـــــيروا كـل الأقــــــــوال
> خليك مجدع ، إياك ترجـــع
> تاني تعيـــد نفس المــــوال
>  بـقى هاتغيـــر ، رقم الهاتف ؟
> ...


 :f2:   :f2:   :f2:   :f2:   :f2:  
برافو عليكي أديها يا أمال
أبدا تاني علينا ما هيحتال
كل ما نقول كلمة يمين
يحود عنها برضه شمال
طب أعمل إيه
أنا لزما هجهز الشوال
ههههههههههههه
مش هرحم تاني ولا قلبي 
هيرق
وإنت يا قلبي هتبطل دق
قال يعني ما أنا عالشمال
 زي الصفر
ولا بيهتم دي حاجة تغم
لأ ده بعدك وكفاية قهر
باباها وزير 
قصدي بابانا
موش بنرحم حد ويانا
واللي يدوس لنا على طرف
نوديه سجن التبانة

بقلم / وفاء محمود كحيل
‏الأربعاء‏، 17‏ أيار‏، 2006

----------


## احمد ابوسنة

*أيه يانسوان جري ايه
مالكم طايحين ليه
على ادم جايين
سانين السكاكين
وانتو مش عارفين
ان مقامكو عصاية
اقصد اقول خرزانه
وانزل فيكم ضرب
خلصتو اللى وراكو
وغسلتوا المواعين
والرجالة حداكو
شكلها شايلة الطين
ولا كاسر يكسركوا
ولا ضربة بتشكمكو
هس اخرسي ياوليه
مالك انتي وهيه
واحدة ماسكة ربابة
والتانية ملاغية
واحدة عاملة الحاوي
والتانيه التعبان
واحدة تقول  في غناوي
بايخة بدون الوان
ده  انا من يومها نويت
بس رجعت هديت
أل ايه اللى مايتسموا
مش عاوزين يتلموا
جاتكم خيبة وويبه
على ايه التقليع
كل كلامك عيبة
متكرر  تسميع
اكتبي حاجة جديدة
كل كلامك فاضي
ما انتش حاجة قصادي
أل أيه  وتسميها
احلى كلام فى قصيدة
وبتكتبي تحتيها
اسمك  يادي العيبة

أل ايه حلوة جميلة
النبي جاتك نيلة
بعد شوية ياماما
وشك راح يتكرمش
زى اقدمها حصيرة

برضه قوامك عادي
راح ينزل على الفاضي
شكلك زى البومه
زى العرسة تكوني
او فيله بزلومه

وانا هتجوز تاني
وهجبيها على قلبك
اجمل منك لازم
عاجبك او مش عاجبك
ادي ورقتك اهيه
يالاه على المأذون 
روحي ارفعي فى قواضي
ماانا عارفك تعبانة
ماتصدقي تتعادي
راح اجيلك واتلكم
وافهم فى القاضي
ان حياتي معاكي
سجن طويل المدة
مافيهوش حاجة جديدة
اطول م التأبيدة
واللى ترد ياماما
تغلط وتجيب اسمي
راح أجيب الخرزانه
وانزل فيكم رسمي
اصلي انا بعت خلاص
وعمري ماهرجع شاري
من حب واخلاص
صفر حسابكه الجاري
ــــــــــــــــــــــــ
احمد ابوسنة*

----------


## د / آمال كحيل

> برافو عليكي أديها يا أمال
> أبدا تاني علينا ما هيحتال
> كل ما نقول كلمة يمين
> يحود عنها برضه شمال
> طب أعمل إيه
> أنا لزما هجهز الشوال
> ههههههههههههه
> مش هرحم تاني ولا قلبي 
> هيرق
> ...


 
*أيوه قوليله* 
*ليكون فاكر إني باهزر*
*ولا تغره طيبة قلبي* 
*ولا لثانية واحدة يفكر*
*إني باهاوده* 
*ولا باهادنه ولا بابرَّر*
*خليه بقى* 
*يوزنها كويس قوي ويقرَّر*
*آل بيقول إيه* 
*دقني أهي لو نفعك دادي*
*وهايتبرأ* 
*مني ومن عيلتي وأجدادي*
*طيب أسكت ؟*
*ولا أعديها المرادي*
*ما هاينفعشي* 
*سوري مش هاقدر*
* وهاوريه موش هوه البادي ؟*
*يبقى خلاص يتحمل بقى* 
*ثمرة أفعاله*
*وانا حذرته* *وهوه براحته* 
*يقدر بقى يعمل ما بداله*
*وان كان ناوي يجيبها البر*
* فده أهناله*
*أما ان عاند* 
*هاتشوفي بكرة اللي هايجراله*
*تأبيدة واحدة شوية عليه* 
*لأه الإعدام*
*هو الحكم اللي ما فيش غيره*
* أي كلام*
*أختي حبيبتي زي ما قلتي* 
*صح تمام*
*بس السجن وراه فيه مفتي* 
*وبعده سلام*

----------


## وفاء كحيل

> *أيوه قوليله* 
> *ليكون فاكر إني باهزر*
> *ولا تغره طيبة قلبي* 
> *ولا لثانية واحدة يفكر*
> *إني باهاوده* 
> *ولا باهادنه ولا بابرَّر*
> *خليه بقى* 
> *يوزنها كويس قوي ويقرَّر*
> *آل بيقول إيه* 
> ...




ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


هو ده الكلام

 :hey:   :hey:   :hey:   :hey:   :hey:  

بالشوكة والسكينة  :Eat:  هنكسر العضام

أكيد هيسلم 

هيرفع الراية البيضا 

 :gp:  
موش هيتكلم
ولا هيقول تاني يا خصام



راجعة تاني 

ده شيئ أكيد




وفاء

----------


## عصام علم الدين

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة د / آمال كحيل
					
				
 



بقى دلوقتي جـاي فــريـرة
تشتكي من سوء الأحـــوال
طب ماناعارفة ان الرجالة
بس كلام ، من غير أفعــال
تهديد فاضي وعند القاضي 
بيغـــــيروا كـل الأقــــــــوال
خليك مجدع ، إياك ترجـــع
تاني تعيـــد نفس المــــوال
 بـقى هاتغيـــر ، رقم الهاتف ؟
وبقيت برضك مرعوب خايف
موش بيقولـــوا في الأمثــــال
العين ما بتعلاش ع الحــاجب
طب ليه بقى تعنــــد ويايـــا ؟
أما عجايب
وما دام زي ما بتقـــول عارف 
إن الســـتات دولا مصــــايــــب
كنت لايمها يا روحي وحاسـب
خليك بقى ســـاكت واسمعــــني
إنت بقيــــت فعــــلاً متراقـــــب
بس بجــــد صعــــبت عليـــــــه
شـكلك كـــده مش وش متـاعب 
طمن قلبــك ماهاجيب ســـيرتك
بس بشـــرط بلاش نتحـــــارب
وايــاك تــــاني تنـــــاهد فيـــــه
ولا تعيـــب فيــــه وتتعــــــاجب
دادي بسلامــــته وزيــر داخلية
ولا نســيت النقطــــة دي هيه ؟
وكمان مــامي ، أخوها محــامي
ما تعصلجش ف إيـــده قضـــية
هاتروح فيها إعــــدام يا حياتي
لــــو تنــِّـيتك ، تقســى علـــــيه
ولا تقــــوللي ، كــــــل شويــــة
 موش هايفيـدك  
دقـــــني أهيـــه 




أنـا مـش فـاهـم لـيـه بـنـتـخـانـِق
ولا أنـا عــارِف لــيـه بـنـتـسـابــِق 
بــِتـقــُول دادي
وتـقـول قـاضـي 
وكـمـان خـال
أمـا خـِنـاقـه صـَحـيـح ع الـفـاضـي
مـش دُولا بـرضــُه تـلاتـه رجـال؟
ولا يـَجـُوز مـش واخـِد بـالـي
ولا أَقـُولــَك طـَب وأنـا مـالـي
أحـسـَن كـيـده خـَلـيـنـي ف حـالـي
أنا عـارِف كان راجل خالي
و كـان أبـويـا بـيـلـبــِس جـَلابــِيـَه
كانوا بــِجـَد مـَقــَامـهـُم عـالـي
مش دادهـَا بتاع الداخليه
ده أنـا بـَكـتـِبـهـا وأنـا مـَكـسـُوف
وهـىَ تـقـولـهـَا ع الـمـَكـشـُوف
والـلـي يـعـيـش يـامـا لـِسـَه يـشـوف
إعـمـلـوا فـِيـَّا يـانـاس مـَعـروف
وَصــُوهـَّا عـلى غـيـري تـلـوف
أصـلــَهـَا فـاكـره هـَمـُوت م الـخـوف
بـَس دَه بـُعـدِك
مـش هـَسـكـُتـلـِك
ده أنـا مـَعـجـُون بـكـلام وحـروف
بـَكـتـِب يـعـني ف أي ظـروف
أمـر طـَبـيـعي وشـئ مـَألـوف
الأسـمـَاء مـيـن إتـعـَلــِمـهـا؟
مـيـن عــَلـِم حــَوا وفــَهــِمـهـا؟
لـولا آدم كـان يــِبـقــَى لـسـانـهـا
ســَلاكـَه يـَدوبـَك لـِسـنـانـهـا
بـَس يـاريـتــُه مـاكـان عـَلـِمـهـا
دي مـاسـِكـتـِتـش يـانـاس مـن يـُومـهـا
ويـاريـت كـان لـُه فـايـده كـَلامـهـا
ده مـافـيـش حـاجـَه بـتـشـغـِل بـالـهـا
غـيـر آخـِر تـَسـريـحـَه وآخـِر
نـوع بـارفـان صـاحـبــِتـهـا الـفـاخـِر
ولا تـِرتـاح غـيـر لـَو نـِتـنـاقـِر
وأول مـاتـحـِسـِنـي هـَغـلـِبـهـا
تـِنـزِل زَى الـمـطـرَه دمـوعـهـا
والـمـواضـيـع كـُلــَهـا تـِقـفـِلـهـا
وتـهـَدِدنـي تـجـيـب قــَرايــبـهـا
وآديـكـُم شـايـفـيـن بـَجـَا حـِتـهـا
بــِتـقــُول دادي
وتـقـول قـاضـي 
وكـمـان خـال
أمـا خـِنـاقـه صـَحـيـح ع الـفـاضـي
مـش دُولا بـرضــُه تـلاتـه رجـال؟
ولا يـَجـُوز مـش واخـِد بـالـي
ولا أَقـُولــَك طـَب وأنـا مـالـي
أحـسـَن كـيـده خـَلـيـنـي ف حـالـي
أنا عـارِف كان راجل خالي
و كـان أبـويـا بـيـلـبــِس جـَلابــِيـَه
كانوا بــِجـَد مـَقــَامـهـُم عـالـي
مش دادهـَا بتاع الداخليه

عصام علم الدين*

----------


## د.ابودنيا

> * لأه سلامتــــك ياللي ف بـــالي*
> * م القهوة اللي تجيب الضغــط*
> * عـلى إيه يعني ؟ قوام طــوالي*
> * هاجري اعملك شـاي وبشرط*
> * تنهي بحــــوثك دي وتفضـالي*
> * وتكــون فايق طــــول الخــــط*
> * أصله وحشني الصــوت العالي*
> * وانا محتاجـــــة لظبـــط وربـط*
> * مش دا كلامك دا يـا ضـــــلالي*
> ...


  بزمتك انا راضى زمتك انا شفت منك بط ولاحتى فراخ اهى الطيور عامة جاتلها انفلونزا وانا مش عايز منك لابط ولا اوز ولو متحمرين على رز هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

 *ياخواتى انا هتجن*
*واله ماشفت البط وريشو*
*وانا من بعدها عمرى باعيشو*
*ليلة الدخلة امت جابت عصفورتين*
*ايد والتانية راحت واخداهم الاتنين*
*وانا من يومها بغمض عين وببص بعين*
*حتى القهوة يوم ماجبتها كانت شين*
*من طفصتها قامت شربتها*
*شوفتو البخل لغاية فين*
*وانا من يومها نفوخى اهو نط* 
*وانا بتشال ع النار واتحط*
*وجاية تقولى دكرين بط*
*ال ونفوخى عايز ايه ظبط*
*اقول لمين انا واشكى لمين*
*ضلعى الاعوج خادلو يمين*
*عايز تظبيطة وتليين*
*بعدل فيه وبقالى سنين*
*المعوج دا يعدلو مين*
*هو الحال المايل فط*
*ام ورقادلى هنا ع الخط*
*عايز تعديل وعايز ظبط* 
*واله ان كنت ماهقدر اظبط ضلعى بايدى*
*لاجرى وارميه على سكة حديدى*
*واخلص منو واعيش على كيفى*
*او اخلص منو بضربة سيفى*
*حرف النون دا وجعلى دماغى*
*شاغل وقتى ومن غير داعى*
*عايزنى ارمبه على طول يادراعى*
*وابق لا ليه ولاهو بتاعى*
*اصل الحرف دا مالهوش داعى*
*ولا هلاغيه ولاعمرى هراعى*
*يكفى ارتاح من هم صداعى*
*اما ان ان كان ع الشاى وسنينه*
*احنا الشاى محناش عاوزينه*
*احنا الشاى محناش شربينه*
*قبل مهو يطلع عينا*
*انا واللهى لاطلع عينه*
*بناقص شاى*
*جدى وابويا قالولى حكمة زمان*
*البراد الفاضى افضل م المليان*
*وروقة البال افضل م النسوان*

----------


## احمد ابوسنة

*برضه ده شئ عادي
سامع واحدة تنادي
على اختها يااخوانا
بتقولها ما تقومي
ده انا مكسوفة لوحدي 
واقفة فى نص هدومي
اختها جت وبسرعة
تتخانق مش سامعه
الصوت اللى مدوي
كل كلامي لديه
فى الصفحة الخلفية
جات ياختي الملاغية
ضاربه طناش خبوني
مع ان كلماتي
واقعة فى عينها يوماتي
عينها فى وسط عيوني
برضه جبانه ياحوا
والمسألة مش ممكن
تيجي  في يوم تتسوى
ده لآنك انانيه
ضايعة فى الملاغية
حرف كلامي رميته
قلبي خلاص خبيته
سيفي خلاص سليته
وحصانك متعافي
لكن واقف حافي
ابسط كلمة هقولها
راح تنزل من طولها
على راسك ياعروسه
تتصختي لنموسة
امشي عليكي بقلمي
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
احمد ابوسنة*

----------


## وفاء كحيل

> *برضه ده شئ عادي
> سامع واحدة تنادي
> على اختها يااخوانا
> بتقولها ما تقومي
> ده انا مكسوفة لوحدي 
> واقفة فى نص هدومي
> اختها جت وبسرعة
> تتخانق مش سامعه
> الصوت اللى مدوي
> ...


استفزاز حقيقي يا اخوانا
موش هامه يعني كلامنا
وجاي وعامل زيطة
وماشي من جنب الحيطه
موش خايف قال وبيشتم
وبيقول عليا ناموسه
ماشي .. 
فاكر أما ف يوم زنيت
أما جريت من البيت
شعرك منكوش ومعفرت
بعد ما كنت مزأطط
وانت من الهرش يا بابا
هربت من البوابة
وجري أوام والمنظر
جميل اوي وبيسحر
الوش يا عيني احمر
ودموع من الغيظ ومكشر
انا ناموساية صحيح
موش هنكر
لكن سحري باتع ومؤثر
اللدغة مني يا عيني
مابتنساها ولا هتفكر


بقلم / وفاء محمود كحيل
الجمعة , 18 , مايو , 2006

----------


## Abdou Basha

إيه الموضوع ده يا جماعة..؟
أنا جيت هنا من قيمة ساعة..؟
لا راضي أروح، وأنا متسوح
هو فيه إيه بقى جرى في القاعة ..؟
**
الموضوع ده بقى آخر روعة
نفسي أشارك ومليش دعوة
بس ازاي.. قولوا ازاي..؟
آجي ببطاقة ، ولا بدعوة ..؟
**
اشعاركم أصلي حبيتها
وهي بتكتر جوا في بيتها
ما هو أنا بقيت.. جوا البيت
 ويا فرحة قلبي يا فرحتها
**
وصراعكم ده بقى دمه خفيف
والظاهر إنه زي الكيف
يعني خناقة بعد خناقة
لكن كله قلبه نضيف .

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

ايه الجمال ده كله 

بجد استمتعت جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا وانا بقرا الحرب بينكم ولولا انى مش ضليعة زيكم وخبيرة فى امور الشعر والابيات لكنت اخدت قلمى وجيت وسطرت على اوراقكم هنا حروب كتير غير انى من جهلى باشعاركم وثقتى فى شاعرتنا المكتسحين وعلى راى استاذنا الكبير محمد

الدور الدور الدور الدور ............موعودة يالى عليكى الدور

تسلم ايديكم جميعا

وربنا معاكم يا ال كحيل يا اللى رافعين راس حوا

----------


## د.ابودنيا

> إيه الموضوع ده يا جماعة..؟
> أنا جيت هنا من قيمة ساعة..؟
> لا راضي أروح، وأنا متسوح
> هو فيه إيه بقى جرى في القاعة ..؟
> **
> الموضوع ده بقى آخر روعة
> نفسي أشارك ومليش دعوة
> بس ازاي.. قولوا ازاي..؟
> آجي ببطاقة ، ولا بدعوة ..؟
> ...


شارك مش هنقولك لا
شارك بس بحق
دق طبول الحرب دى دق
واوعى فعز العركة
تروح تتخفا ف شق


مرحبا بك اخى

----------


## د.ابودنيا

> ايه الجمال ده كله 
> 
> بجد استمتعت جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا وانا بقرا الحرب بينكم ولولا انى مش ضليعة زيكم وخبيرة فى امور الشعر والابيات لكنت اخدت قلمى وجيت وسطرت على اوراقكم هنا حروب كتير غير انى من جهلى باشعاركم وثقتى فى شاعرتنا المكتسحين وعلى راى استاذنا الكبير محمد
> 
> الدور الدور الدور الدور ............موعودة يالى عليكى الدور
> 
> تسلم ايديكم جميعا
> 
> وربنا معاكم يا ال كحيل يا اللى رافعين راس حوا




مرحبا بيكى د. نسيبة
نورتى وشرفتى قاعة العامية

وتعضيدك لاال كحيل فى محلة

مشاء الله  على راى الاستاذة وفاء
نفسهم طويل فى الحرب
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

لا واية تقوليش خرجين حربية
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

بس ماتنسيش الاساتذة
ام اخمد
بسنت
 عايدة العشرى
وقولك مين ولا مين 
كلهم كويسين

سلام بقى قبل ماوحدة منهم تلمحنى تقوم تدبحنى


سلام

----------


## وفاء كحيل

> مرحبا بيكى د. نسيبة
> نورتى وشرفتى قاعة العامية
> 
> وتعضيدك لاال كحيل فى محلة
> 
> مشاء الله  على راى الاستاذة وفاء
> نفسهم طويل فى الحرب
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...


ظبطناك بالجرم المشهود
إعمل محضر أوام يا بوليس
الراجل ده باينله عنيد
" سلام بقى " قالها وجري
قبل ما تدبحنا واحدة منهم
فكره إننا مش فاهمين
دي عمايل يعملها كل يومين
يحرك الكلمة غصبن عنها
بعد ما تهدى في بحر جليد
طب نيجي كمان نقول ونعيد
دي حرب جميلة وقابلة 
دايما للتجديد
بس خلاص كفاية كدة
أحسن هيبقى من المطاريد

بقلم / وفاء محمود كحيل
الإثنين / 22 , مايو , 2006

----------


## احمد ابوسنة

[frame="7 80"]المرادي انا جيت
ارمي شويه كلام
بس كلامي نويت
يبقي خفيف بسلام

هذا لأني لقيت 
الاعداء مساكين
كل كلاهم حيط
مايل ع السامعين

لسه بتسحف تاتا
على حرفها ياحرام
انا جايب شوكولاته 
يمكن ترضي تنام

بس وسد يانونه 
انا هضربلك دوه
ادم امشي بعيد
الكتكوتة خلاص
نامت جنب الحيط
بس خلاص ياعصام
الحلوة بتنام
نام ياحبيبي  نام
وانا ممكن ادبحلك
فرخة وجوز حمام
هسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسس ::no2::   ::no2::  
ـــــــــــــــــــــــ
احمد ابوسنة[/frame]

----------


## د / آمال كحيل

> *أيه يانسوان جري ايه*
> *مالكم طايحين ليه*
> *على ادم جايين*
> *سانين السكاكين*
> *وانتو مش عارفين*
> *ان مقامكو عصاية*
> *اقصد اقول خرزانه*
> *وانزل فيكم ضرب*
> *خلصتو اللى وراكو*
> ...



*نقطــة وآخر السطر يا افنـدي
كلو الادي ، حاســب عــــنـدك
روَّق كــده واسمعني وهـــدِّي
المـــرَّادي ، موش ها سـكتلك
طايــح فــيه ، شمـــال ويمـين
فــــاكـــر نفســـك تطلـــع مين
ولا تكونشــي عـــاوزني ألين
وأخـاف منك ؟ لأه دا بعــــدك
لو زودتهــا هاوقـف ضــــدك
أصل طبيعتي ودا من صغري
موش يعجبني الحال المايــــل 
وانت كـــلامــــك يثبـــت فعلاً*
*إنك راجــــل غــاوي مشــاكـل
وبتستاهل
يـا التأبيدة ، يا التغريبة*
*حاجة بجد عجيبة غريبة
بص يا آدم**
من غير قاضي ، ولا قواضي
ولا نيـــابة ، ولا محـــاكم
ممكن بأه وبأسلوب هادي
نقعـــد أنا وانت ونتفــاهم
الخــرزانـــــة ســـلاحــك دوَّا
مش راح يكسر مناخير حوا
ولا زعـابيبك دي يا عينـــيه
هاتخليني ف صــابعك خـاتم
يبقى تسيبك من تهديدك
أنا مش جارية ف وسط عبيدك
تنهي وتـــؤمر كـــده على كيفك
وانا اقـول حاضر ، شبيك لبيك
لأه يا شــاطر
سابع ســـما أقـــرب لإديك
طب بالذمة مانتاش شاعـر
إن كلامك مالهــوش معنى
عندك مــوال تـاني اتفضــل 
يلا يا فـالح قــول سمَّعـــنا
المواضيع من بدري خلاص*
*خلصت وخلصنا
وانت يا عيني عليك بتكابر
طب ليه يا ابني
مفروس مني ؟
خليك بأه مفروس ع الآخـر 
ياه دي عينيك بتطق شـرار
يبقى هاسيبك كده على نـار
وافضــل هــاتي ليل ونهــار
موش هايفيدك
موش هايفيدك*

----------


## د / آمال كحيل

> ايه الجمال ده كله 
> 
> بجد استمتعت جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا وانا بقرا الحرب بينكم ولولا انى مش ضليعة زيكم وخبيرة فى امور الشعر والابيات لكنت اخدت قلمى وجيت وسطرت على اوراقكم هنا حروب كتير غير انى من جهلى باشعاركم وثقتى فى شاعرتنا المكتسحين وعلى راى استاذنا الكبير محمد
> 
> الدور الدور الدور الدور ............موعودة يالى عليكى الدور
> 
> تسلم ايديكم جميعا
> 
> وربنا معاكم يا ال كحيل يا اللى رافعين راس حوا


 
*ربنا يخليكي يا دكتورة نسيبة* 
*يا نصيرة حوا ، وحزب النون*
*حزب الراء قرب يستسلم* 
*كلها أسبوع ، ولا اتنين*
*بس ادعيلنا انتي يا دكتورة*
*وكله هايجري قوام فريرة*
*ربنا ما يحرمني منك*
*تحياتي يا قمر*
*آمال*

----------


## وفاء كحيل

> *نقطــة وآخر السطر يا افنـدي
> كلو الادي ، حاســب عــــنـدك
> روَّق كــده واسمعني وهـــدِّي
> المـــرَّادي ، موش ها سـكتلك
> طايــح فــيه ، شمـــال ويمـين
> فــــاكـــر نفســـك تطلـــع مين
> ولا تكونشــي عـــاوزني ألين
> وأخـاف منك ؟ لأه دا بعــــدك
> لو زودتهــا هاوقـف ضــــدك
> ...


 :f2:   :f2:   :f2:  
ايوه دي اختي جابت
الفايدة
بطل بقى انت وهو 
معاندة
واللي تقولله على حوا
وتبقى عاوزله معين 
و مسانده
كله دا زور
بقى فتح عينك
واصحى لنفسك ما حدش 
هيعينك
واكوي المكوى
وشوف الواد 
شوف الشغل وما بلاش 
ده عناد
عامل فارس ومنتاش فارس
في ظلمك ليا بتعدي بلاد
وبتركب سجادة سحرية
عامل فيها جنتل مان
وشوية شويه
بتخطف قلب الست 
عشان ما تكون
تحت الأمر شمال ويمين
وناسي إن ربنا اللي خلقها
وهو المتصرف في كل 
الشئون
بطل بقى أنا صابرة سنين
واقول يمكن يعقل
ويبطل عجن
فاكر كلامك كله دهن
زي الزبدة أوام بيسيح
بيطير مع أول هبة ريح
وبيفضل الطبع الغالب
دا هو
 بحر بيلطم تلطيم
هو ده حالك
مالك بيا
وسع صدرك ودادي عليا
انا برضه أمك واختك
وعمتك وخالتك
ما تنساش عشان 
قلبي حنون
لكن ساعة الجد
أبدا  ما سكتش 
هبقى  شيتا وإنت المجنون


بقلم / وفاء محمود كحيل
‏الخميس‏، 25‏ أيار‏، 2006

----------


## د / آمال كحيل

> *برضه ده شئ عادي*
> *سامع واحدة تنادي*
> *على اختها يااخوانا*
> *بتقولها ما تقومي*
> *ده انا مكسوفة لوحدي* 
> *واقفة فى نص هدومي*
> *اختها جت وبسرعة*
> *تتخانق مش سامعه*
> *الصوت اللى مدوي*
> ...


 

*ضاربة طناش طبعًا أمَّال
أصل كلامك مش مفهوم
كل شويه تناقر فيه
يا ابني اتهد وبطل لوم
بتقول خايفة ؟
أنا اخاف منك
دانت يا عيني عليك مهزوم
يالا اسخطني بــــأه ووريني
ضحكتني والله يا نور عيني
ولا خدوهم بالصوت عالـي
لأه يا غالي 
ابقى احسبها كويس يا اسطى 
قبل ما تنطق كلمـــة قبالي
واياك حتى تبصــــلي بصة
ولا توجـــه ليه كلامك
مش هاسكتلك لا يا حبيبي
وهاقرقش بسناني عضامك
أصل نهاية المعركة بيــنا
جت لصالحنا وقف عندك
انت يا باشا وقعت ف إيدنا
شوف بأه مين هايدافع عنك
سيفك فالصو والنبي حارسه
من ضربــة سيفي هايتكســـر
يبقى تروَّح بــــأه على بيتك
كان غيرك يا روح امك أشطر
تسخط مين يا حبيبي بعوضة ؟
إجري اتخبى قوام في الأوضه
بكرة تشوف من فينا الأقوى
آدم ولا غريمتك حــوا 
*

----------


## د / آمال كحيل

> *أنـا مـش فـاهـم لـيـه بـنـتـخـانـِق*
> *ولا أنـا عــارِف لــيـه بـنـتـسـابــِق* 
> *بــِتـقــُول دادي*
> *وتـقـول قـاضـي* 
> *وكـمـان خـال*
> *أمـا خـِنـاقـه صـَحـيـح ع الـفـاضـي*
> *مـش دُولا بـرضــُه تـلاتـه رجـال؟*
> *ولا يـَجـُوز مـش واخـِد بـالـي*
> *ولا أَقـُولــَك طـَب وأنـا مـالـي*
> ...


* 
بص يا آدم يا ابن النـاس
شكلك مش هاتجيبها الـبر
قـــاعد بس تناهد فيَّـــه
أعمِل خير تقابلني بشـر
شايف روحك على إيه يعني ؟
ولا مليون زيك يخضعني
ما تفوق من أوهامك ديَّه
بطل برده تغني عليه 
دانت خسرت الجولة يا شاطر
بس يا عيني عليك بتكابر
أنا من يومي مالية هدومي
أهلي كمان عرفوا يربوني
علم وعقل وقيمة وسيمة
فبلاش بأه من شغل السيما
أصلي انا فاهمة الفولة كويس
إنت لقيت روحك متدبس
قلت تقاوح ، لاه يا فالح
وهاعيدهالك برضه يا ريس
حركاتك ما تخيلشي عليه
حوا زكية يا نن عينيه
إلعب بأه غيرها يا روح قلبي
مجروح مني ؟ وليه بتخبي ؟
كل كلامك عك ف عك
مفروس طبعًا من غير شك
بس يا روحي ان جيت للحق
حالك بأه ما يسرش حد
والله صعبت عليَّه بجد
وانا لو منك آخد بعضي
واهرب قبل فوات الوقت*

----------


## د / آمال كحيل

> بزمتك انا راضى زمتك انا شفت منك بط
> 
> 
> ولاحتى فراخ
> 
> 
> اهى الطيور عامة جاتلها انفلونزا
> 
> 
> ...


 

*كده يا حبيبي 
ماشي كـلامك
سوق في دلالك 
سوق في خصامك
وابعد عني بأه وريحني
أصلي بجد
مانيش فاضيالك 
مليت منك ، وبقيت حاسة 
إني كرهتك من أفعالك
أنا مش فاهمة 
إيه اللي جرالك ؟
عمال تصرخ وتقول آه
حكمة جدك ؟؟
هاهاها
قالك روقة البال أحسنلك ؟ 
تلاقيك شارب يا ولداه
بس يا باشا دا متهيألك 
طب وغلاوتك 
ما هاقول لأ
بيني وبينك كلمة حق
كده هارتاح من كتر النق
لم حاجاتك وامشي براحتك
واياك تشتكي ميلة بختك 
شوف بأه مين دي اللي هاتطبخلك  
ولا تصحيك علشان شغلك
أو تستحمل زيي عمايلك
وتصلحلك  
مرة القهوة ومرة الشاي 
شفت يا فالح إنت ازاي
بتدور ع الغلب بنفسك ؟
خليك عاقل ، دا لمصلحتك
لو تهاودني والله أهاودك
لو تعاندني برضه هاعاندك
يبقى الأفضل بقى تتفضل 
من غير رغي وكتر ملام
سيب البيت أيام لو عايز
أنا مش حمل زعيق وخصام
واما تروَّق خالص جايز 
إنو يكون فيه بينا كلام
أصل بجد دماغي وجعتني
محتاجة راحة ونفسي أنام 
بس يا شاطر قبل ما تمشي
خدها نصيحة افهمها تمـام  
ضلعك أعوج ودا من يومــه
موش راح تقدرعلى تقويمه
وانا بأه حوا ،وانت يا آدم
لو هاتلف الكون والعـــالم
عمر سعادتك ما هاتتحقـق  
إلا بقربي
مهما تقاوح ولا تكابر
ولا تداري ولا تخبي
بكرة هاتندم * 
*وتقول ياني يانا يا غلبي
وهاترجعلي تطلب ودي
وتقول أرجوكي تسامحيني
كنت غشيم وما كانش دا قصدي
إني أفارقك ، بس وديني
عمري ماهاسمع لكلام جدي
يللا حبيبتي ، قوام غديني
أصل الجوع قطع مصاريني
واعملي فنجال قهوة يا حلوة 
والله يا غالية انتي وحشتيني
كان فين عقلي يخرب عقلي
دانت حياتي وضي عيوني 
أنا وقتيها هاقولك آسفـــة
كان على عيني* 
*يا حبة عيني
**
*

----------


## د.ابودنيا

> *كده يا حبيبي 
> ماشي كـلامك
> سوق في دلالك 
> سوق في خصامك
> وابعد عني بأه وريحني
> أصلي بجد
> مانيش فاضيالك 
> مليت منك ، وبقيت حاسة 
> إني كرهتك من أفعالك
> ...



 
نفسك طويل ياختى

هههههههههههههههههههه

وحبيت النهاردة اريحك شوية

واعيش دور الرجل الخنوع الغلبان

الى عايز ضرب القديمة

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

فية صحيح رجاله كدة ورق
لازم نحمشهم شويه بالتريقة عليهم
يمكن يفوقو ويبقو رجالة بصحيح
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



كدة يامال
دانا يابنت الناس غلبان
وانا مش قدك
ناس جنبينا زنو عليا
عايزينى اخرب بيتى باديا

وانا ياحبيبتى يعز عليا

انى ازعل روحى بادابا

داحنا ياماما بينا عيال

مشين بنداوى فى الحال

انك تزعلى منى محال

قومى ياحياتى اعملى شاى

وصبى الشاى جوة كفوفك

واسقينى يالاياحلوة بروحك 

مانا متعود اشرب منك

من جبروتك ولا بيهمك

منتيش لاقيه حد يلمك ( معذرة الحبكة الشعرية فقط)

مانا غلبان

وبخاف ياما انا عندى عيال

انتى تجيبى البط

 تجيبى الطين

انا بصمت انا بالعشرين

واوعى تزعلى روحك منى

فين هتلاقى احسن منى

اصلى مسالم ولا بتكلم




اه ياعبطى

بدل اللحمة انا هاكل بطى

ولا من عتبت بيتى هخطى

وهسمع صوتك اطاطى واوطى

مش معقولة تشيلى وتحطى

واقف اتفرج لما تنطى

زى الكورة على باب اودتى



وشكرا اختى الفاضلة د. امال كحيل  

دمتى بالق ... وتحياتى

----------


## وفاء كحيل

> *كده يا حبيبي 
> ماشي كـلامك
> سوق في دلالك 
> سوق في خصامك
> وابعد عني بأه وريحني
> أصلي بجد
> مانيش فاضيالك 
> مليت منك ، وبقيت حاسة 
> إني كرهتك من أفعالك
> ...



الله عليكي يا سيدة الشعر
فرحتي قلبي ربنا يفرح قلبك
مش انا زعيمة النووووووووون بقى
دا انت وهبصملك بالعشرة

لا عشره دا إيه
بالمية

ربنا يسعد قلبك 

هدف بميت هدف
ههههههههههههه
حد عاوز شاي
وفاء

----------


## د.ابودنيا

> الله عليكي يا سيدة الشعر
> فرحتي قلبي ربنا يفرح قلبك
> مش انا زعيمة النووووووووون بقى
> دا انت وهبصملك بالعشرة
> 
> لا عشره دا إيه
> بالمية
> 
> ربنا يسعد قلبك 
> ...


انا بصراحة مش عايز 
كفاية على البط
هيبقى شاى وبط
مش معقول
هنام فى الخط

الحكاية فيها رشوة ياجماعة
هههههههههههههههههههه

 ههههههههههه

----------


## احمد ابوسنة

> * كان غيرك يا روح امك أشطر
> *


؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
الاخت امال كحيل

احتراماًَ للأخوة .... التى بيننا
ونحن مصريين .... قاموسنا ملئ بمثل تلك الألفاظ ..
ولكنني سوف افضل الاحترام ..... قبل اى شئ ........ لأنه هو الباقي .........
ــــــــــــــــــــ
وشكراً

ــــــــــــــــــــــــ
احمد ابوسنة

----------


## وفاء كحيل

> انا بصراحة مش عايز 
> كفاية على البط
> هيبقى شاى وبط
> مش معقول
> هنام فى الخط
> 
> الحكاية فيها رشوة ياجماعة
> هههههههههههههههههههه
> 
>  ههههههههههه


لأ بقى انت هتشرب
بالقوة
ياللي علينا عملت فتوة
أما البط دي حكاية جميلة
المعدة يا عيني هتبقى عليلة
هتصرخ جامد
الحقوني انا تسممت ياعالم
قول بقى انك بقيت ظالم
وانك يا ما علي قسيت
بطل بقى شغل التنطيط
هتاكل غصبا عنك
بط ووز
علشان من عز النوم تفز
تصرخ جامد هو ده برد
لا ياعينيا ده ظلمك ليا 
اللي ما بيوصل حد
هاعملك منه صبح وليل
لما تقول أي ياعيني ياليل
واما تتعب تاني هتحبس
بالشاي هيكون مر وعال العال
قول اني رية ولا سكينة 
المهم هبقى على دا الحال

بقلم / وفاء محمود كحيل
‏السبت‏، 27‏ أيار‏، 2006

----------


## د / آمال كحيل

> ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> الاخت امال كحيل
> 
> احتراماًَ للأخوة .... التى بيننا
> ونحن مصريين .... قاموسنا ملئ بمثل تلك الألفاظ ..
> ولكنني سوف افضل الاحترام ..... قبل اى شئ ........ لأنه هو الباقي .........
> ــــــــــــــــــــ
> وشكراً
> 
> ...


*
أخي الفاضل الأستاذ / أحمد أبو سنة*

*تحية وتقدير كما يليق بشخصك القدير*

*بادئ ذي بدء أتقدم لك باعتذاري الشديد*

*إن كان ما اقتبسته من تواصلي السابق قد أزعجك لسبب ما* 

*ولكن علي أن أنوه أبضًا دفاعًا عن حسن نيتي* 

*إلى أن كل ما كتبته من تواصلات سابقة في هذا الموضوع سواء ردًا على نصوصك* 

*أو نصوص الإخوة الزملاء الأفاضل ما كان إلا مجرد تواصلات مع نصوص لا غير*

*وليست قطعًا موجهة بصفة شخصية إلى كاتب النص* 

*وحاشا لله أن أفعل فليس من أخلاقي أن أهين أحدًا ولم أفعل ذلك قط في حياتي* 
*
وما يثبت كلامي هو أنني لم أبد ضيقي من بعض الكلمات في تواصلاتك* 

*تلك التي (إن) أخذتها أيضًا على محمل شخصي كما فعلت*

*فبالطبع سأتخذ نفس موقفك المعاتب وربما أشد حدة* 

*ولك أن تتمعن في بعضها أخي الكريم*




> *ان مقامكو عصاية
> اقصد اقول خرزانه
> وانزل فيكم ضرب
> هس اخرسي ياوليه
> مالك انتي وهيه
> واحدة عاملة الحاوي
> والتانيه التعبان
> أل ايه اللى مايتسموا
> مش عاوزين يتلموا
> ...


 




> *
> ابسط كلمة هقولها
> راح تنزل من طولها
> على راسك ياعروسه
> تتصختي لنموسة
> امشي عليكي بقلمي
> ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
> احمد ابوسنة*


*عمومًا أعتذر لك أخي وأستمحيك العذر حتى ترضى*

*ويظل الاحترام كما تفضلت بيننا*

*مع عاطر التحايا وأطيب المنى*

*ودمت بكل الود*

*آمال*

----------


## د.ابودنيا

> ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> الاخت امال كحيل
> 
> احتراماًَ للأخوة .... التى بيننا
> ونحن مصريين .... قاموسنا ملئ بمثل تلك الألفاظ ..
> ولكنني سوف افضل الاحترام ..... قبل اى شئ ........ لأنه هو الباقي .........
> ــــــــــــــــــــ
> وشكراً
> 
> ...


الاستاذ احمد ابوسنة الحبيب 
الموضوع ليس سخصيا بالمرة فيجعلك تاخذ الموضوع بحساسية
الامر لاتعدى نقل مايدور حولنا من الناس عن هذا الموضوع
ولكننا ننقلة باسلوبنا وفى الاطار الفكاهى ليس الا
ولمعرفتى بالاخت العزيزة د.امال كحيل استطيع ان اقول لك انها لاتقصد ابدا الاسائة ولاتقصد شخص بعينة ولكنها تشخص حالة موجودة بالفعل بالمجتمع وبالتالى هى لاتتحدث على لسانها الشخصى لامر شخصى بدليل انها تاخذ كلامنا معها من هذا المنظور
ولمعرفتى بك ايضا اعرف ان لك قلب كبير - لكن من وراي ممكن تكون بتصغرو وتخليه يضيق-هههههههههه

اخوانى الاعزاء نحن اخوة ولاداعى للحساسية فكلنا يعلم قدر بعضنا البعض
دمتم وتحياتى

----------


## د.ابودنيا

> *
> أخي الفاضل الأستاذ / أحمد أبو سنة*
> 
> *تحية وتقدير كما يليق بشخصك القدير*
> 
> *بادئ ذي بدء أتقدم لك باعتذاري الشديد*
> 
> *إن كان ما اقتبسته من تواصلي السابق قد أزعجك لسبب ما* 
> 
> ...



اختى العزيزة د.امال كحيل اشكرك لهذا الرد الرائع ونحن نعرفك ونعرف عنك الحس الراقى ومعنا بالفعل اخونا الاستاذ احمد ابو سنة 

ارجو منكم الايترك هذا الامر العابر سوء فهم او اثر ما فنحن فى احوج مانكون الى الا نبذر شفاقا بيننا كاعضاء قاعة ودين ووطن وووووووووووو حاجات كتير قوى
ولاداع للحساسية مطلقا 

المهم البط فين  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

دمتم والى لقاء

----------


## وفاء كحيل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
تحية طيبة وبعد
على ما تفضل به الزميل أحمد أبوسنة فأنا أؤيد ردي أنا ايضا كما تفضلت اختي الحبيبة أمال ردودنا على تواصلات ليس إلا وليست بتاتا موجهة شخصية إلى أحد ما بغض النظر ممن تفضل وأبدى استياؤه أم لم يبد كلنا إخوة في الله وأتمنى ألا نأخذ الأمر أو بعض الردودبحساسية وعن نفسي سأتوقف عن المشاركة بهذا الموضوع ليس إلا لأنني أحب دوما ألا أهين أحدا وليس من طبعي لا أنا ولا أختي أمال وليس من نشأتنا هذا ما تربينا عليه حب الناس واحترامهم أكرر ردودنا السابقة على تواصلات فقط شكرا لكل من تفضل بالرد على هذا الموضوع وأنا بدوري أضيف اعتذارا ليس لأنني أخطات وإنما خشية أن يكون احد من الزملاء الأفاضل قد اصابه الضيق من رد ما او تواصل ما
تتحية شكر لكم جميعا
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


وفاء

----------


## د.ابودنيا

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> تحية طيبة وبعد
> على ما تفضل به الزميل أحمد أبوسنة فأنا أؤيد ردي أنا ايضا كما تفضلت اختي الحبيبة أمال ردودنا على تواصلات ليس إلا وليست بتاتا موجهة شخصية إلى أحد ما بغض النظر ممن تفضل وأبدى استياؤه أم لم يبد كلنا إخوة في الله وأتمنى ألا نأخذ الأمر أو بعض الردودبحساسية وعن نفسي سأتوقف عن المشاركة بهذا الموضوع ليس إلا لأنني أحب دوما ألا أهين أحدا وليس من طبعي لا أنا ولا أختي أمال وليس من نشأتنا هذا ما تربينا عليه حب الناس واحترامهم أكرر ردودنا السابقة على تواصلات فقط شكرا لكل من تفضل بالرد على هذا الموضوع وأنا بدوري أضيف اعتذارا ليس لأنني أخطات وإنما خشية أن يكون احد من الزملاء الأفاضل قد اصابه الضيق من رد ما او تواصل ما
> تتحية شكر لكم جميعا
> والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> 
> وفاء


كلى اسى وحزن لهذا الموقف ياوفاء
لم اكن اتصور ان تنسحبى لمجرد حدوث سوء فهم بسيط
انتى والدكتورة امال تعرفن جيدا مدى ارتباط الجميع بكم هنا
وتعرفو مدى احترامنا لشخصكم الكريم هنا ال كحيل

ارجو الا تتسرعى فى اتخاذ قرار مثل هذا

فال كحيل هم من جعلو لهذا الموضوع شكل وجمال
وهم من اثرو هذا الموضوع بموضوعية وجدية وحب

عرفنا فيكم سعة الصدر وحبكم للجميع وحب الجميع لكم

وبعدين بقى ياست وفاء مين هيعمل لنا الشاى
ومين هيجيب لنا البط
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
قولى بقى انك طلعتى بخيلة وعايزة تعمليها حجة
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ماعتقدش ان ابو سنة يقصد يزعل د.امال
وبعدين د.امال متفهمة الموقف وهى اخت فاضلة وعاقلة جدا

يالى قومى اعمليلى شاى
انا شاييى خفيف شاى زيادة سكر
 وهتيلى البطة الى عندك دى اكلها على ماتعملى الشاى
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يالا قومى ولا مش هديكى حتة
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

دمتى اختى ولكى احترامى وتعالى نواصل الموضوع انا وانتى

----------


## د.ابودنيا

> لأ بقى انت هتشرب
> بالقوة
> ياللي علينا عملت فتوة
> أما البط دي حكاية جميلة
> المعدة يا عيني هتبقى عليلة
> هتصرخ جامد
> الحقوني انا تسممت ياعالم
> قول بقى انك بقيت ظالم
> وانك يا ما علي قسيت
> ...


 
*حتى ان كنتى سكينة هحبك*

*فاكرة ياروحى ان انا مش ادك*

*وانا يسعدنى اموت على يدك*

*اومى خدينى ياحلوة ف حضنك*

*يخرب عقلك*

*هيكسرنى ف حضنك عضمك*

*وانا مش حملك*

*دوبتينى ف شوقى*

*انا ادك*

*شبعتينى ياروحى محبة*

*كلك طيبة وكلك رقة*

*صبرك بس عليا حبة*

*شفتى العقد اللولى فى صدرك*

*انا جبتهلك*

*اصلو هياكل منك حتة*

*يالا يابطة*

*هاتى الشاى*

*واعدى احكى كدة ويايى*

*واسقيتى شايك يالا بايدك*

*قبل محد يجينى واسيبك*

*تاعدى وحدك*تشربى دمعك بدل الشاى

ههههههههههههههههههه
يالا واصلى معايا انا مستنيكى

----------


## د / آمال كحيل

> كدة يامال
> دانا يابنت الناس غلبان
> وانا مش قدك
> ناس جنبينا زنو عليا
> عايزينى اخرب بيتى باديا
> 
> وانا ياحبيبتى يعز عليا
> 
> انى ازعل روحى بادابا
> ...






*لا يا عزيزي* *كان على عيني
حتى ان كان فيه بينـــا عيال
فاكــر يعني هاغـــير رأيي ؟
لمَّا تقـــوللي خلاص يا أمال
دانا غلبـــان جدًا ســامحيني
كام سنة وانت* 
*على دي الحال ؟
تحلف والله ، وربي ودينـي
إني باحــبك ، أهــــو مــوال
بس كلام علشان تراضيني
وانا يا حبيبي ولا ع البــال
إن كان قصدك بقى تغريني
إني ارجعلك ، يبقى محــال 
إزاي اصـــدق تاني كلامك
يا ما شربت المــر ع إيدك
ضحيت عمــري* 
*وروحي عشانك
وانا من قلبي كنت باريـدك
جاي دلوقتي اكمني هاسيبك
تغزل ناعم ، وتقــول شـــاي
قول بالذمـة دي تيجي ازاي
دانا حرمت الشاي والقهـوة
فــــاكـــر بـأه بهـــزارك دوا
قلبي هايصفى واقولك أيـوه
لا على كده مابقاش أنا حوا
أمَّـا ان كــنت مصمم يعــني
لـــو تـوافقني على كام بنــد
أول هـــام لو مين قال عني
إياك تســــمع لكــلام حــــــد
لا تقول والـدي* 
*ولا تقول جدي
وانــا هاسـقيك بإديَّه الشهــد
أما عــوازلك دول صـــدقني
وباقولهــــا المــــرادي بجــد
عايزين يخربوا* 
*بيتنا يا روحــي
والنبي طيبتك مالهـاش حـــد
طب موش فاكـــر ليلة الحــد
رن التلـيفــــون قــمــــت أرد
عــــارف مين كان بيكلمني ؟
واحد صـاحبك قاللي حاجات
قـال انك دايمًــــا بتخــــونني
وعينيك زايغـــة ورا الستات
طــيب أعمــل إيه ؟ من غلي
قمــت قفــلت الخــط ف وشه
قلت لعقــلي يـا بت استهــدي
فيه طير برضك يخرب عشه
جيت كلمتك ؟*
*ولا عاتبتـك ؟
ولا فاتحـــتك بالحكايـا دي ؟
خبـيت دمعتي جـــوه عينيه
وامَّــا سألتني قلت دا دادي 
واهو ع الحال دا* 
*بقـــالي كتـــــــير*
*ولا حسـِّــسْـتك إنــي باغـــير
قلت دا بكرة هايعرف قيمتي
وهايرجعلي يقول يا حبيبتي
أم عيالي ، وعشرة عمــري
آه ياني منك يـاني يا قهري 
أيوه خــلاص ، فعـــلاً مليت
موش راجعالك تاني البيــت
إلا ان كنت تطيِّب خاطـــري
طب بالذمة تقوللي يـــا آدم
مين فيه غيــرك 
سندي وضهري
ليه ما يكونشي ما بينا تفاهم
خللي المــركبة بينـــا تعدي ؟
ليه نتخانق ؟ ليه نتخــاصم ؟
وتعـــيش وحــــدك* 
*وانا اعيش وحدي ؟ 
أرجـــع اقــــولك لف العالـــم
راحـــتك مـــــــوش* 
*هاتكون غيرعندي*

*مع خالص احترامي وتقديري*
*آمال*

----------


## د / آمال كحيل

> اختى العزيزة د.امال كحيل اشكرك لهذا الرد الرائع ونحن نعرفك ونعرف عنك الحس الراقى ومعنا بالفعل اخونا الاستاذ احمد ابو سنة 
> 
> ارجو منكم الايترك هذا الامر العابر سوء فهم او اثر ما فنحن فى احوج مانكون الى الا نبذر شفاقا بيننا كاعضاء قاعة ودين ووطن وووووووووووو حاجات كتير قوى
> ولاداع للحساسية مطلقا 
> 
> المهم البط فين هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> دمتم والى لقاء


*أخي الفاضل الدكتور فوزي
تحية وتقدير كما يليق بشخصك القدير
الشكر كله مستحق لك سيدي على لفتتك الطيبة
وعلى مداخلتك الراقية التي تعكس نقاء معدنك ونبل أخلاقك وسمو روحك وطهارة مخبرك
 كما أشكرك من كل قلبي على ردك الكريم* 
*على أخي الفاضل الأستاذ 
أحمد أبو سنة 
ذاك الذي عززتَ به موقفي ووجهة نظري الشخصية 
محاولاً جلاء ما حدث من سوء فهم عابر*
*لن ينفي أبدًا حقيقة أن ما يربطنا معًا في هذا المنتدى الرائع 
هو مشاعر الأخوة في الله مشفوعة بالاحترام والإكبار*
*لك خالص شكري وامتناني العميقين*
*مع عاطر التحايا وأطيب المنى*
*ودمت بكل الود*
*آمال*

----------


## د.ابودنيا

> *لا يا عزيزي* *كان على عيني
> حتى ان كان فيه بينـــا عيال
> فاكــر يعني هاغـــير رأيي ؟
> لمَّا تقـــوللي خلاص يا أمال
> دانا غلبـــان جدًا ســامحيني
> كام سنة وانت* 
> *على دي الحال ؟
> تحلف والله ، وربي ودينـي
> إني باحــبك ، أهــــو مــوال
> ...



علشان كدة الرجالة مابيعرفوش يخدو حقهم
الواحد يقول كلمة
يلاقى رد 100 كلمة
انتى خاتينى مش عارف اركز
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

براحة عليا هو فيه ايه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
سبيلى م الكلام كلمتين مش اكتر 
يطمنونى عليك حبة وع المحبة
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

 
*واله انا طيب وابن حلال*
*راضى بحالى طويل البال*
*وانتى كمان عارفه انى انا طيب*
*وبتقدرى تجيبينى قريب*
*طيبة القلب ما بتتعيب*
*اما كان على صحبى وقولو*
*لو فرقنا ولا على بالو*
*طب من امتى بروح مشوار*
*قبل ماعدى عليكى واقولك*
*مش علشان خوف منك*
*بس العيش بتقتضى ذلك*
*وان يوم عنى ف شغلى سالتى*
*عمرى ماقولتلك انتى- ومالك*
*انا ياسرنى ياروحى حنانك*
*خافى عليا وعلى عيالك*
*وادى حالات غيرنا اهى اودامك*
*اخر العند وصلو فين*
*جرح ف قلب ودمعة ف عين*

*هتغدا واجى  واكمل*
*ام احمد باعتالك السلام*
*جنى وبتسلم عليكى*

----------


## د.ابودنيا

> * حقيقة أن ما يربطنا معًا في هذا المنتدى الرائع 
> هو مشاعر الأخوة في الله مشفوعة بالاحترام والإكبار*
> 
> *مع عاطر التحايا وأطيب المنى*
> 
> *آمال*



الكلام لايحتاج الى تعليق لانو واضح زى الشمس

الحقيقة انك انسانة نقية ولن اتحدث عنكى فانتى تحدثتى باجل الكلام واعمق المعانى

الحقيقة انا سعيد بحضرتك جدا لدرجة ان بيتى اصبح يشعر وكان د. امال هى فرد من الاسرة وانتى بالفعل كذلك

لكن لى رجاء الا تنسحب الاخت الفاضلة الاستاذة وفاء من الموضوع الحوارى بين ادم وحواء

فهى من اصحاب الحوار ووجودها اضافة للحوار خاصة وان الحالة لاتسدعى زعل والى انا عايز اقولو يادكتورة امال
انى فى حديث على الشات مع الاخ ابو سنة كان يشكر فيكم ال كحيل وانه سعيد بالحوار معكم 
وعادى انى اكتب شيى  لايروقك وانتى تنبهينى كاخت لهذا جل من لايسهو 
مع انى اول العارفين ان الموضوع موضوع حوارى نتناولة من الجانب العام وليس الخاص

وانا اشعر اننى نفسى خطت منى كلمات لااقصدها انما جائت فى سياق الحبكة الشعرية

وتقبلتيها منى بصدر رحب لانك تعلمى اننى اتحدث فى العام وليس بالخصوص
 دمتى بالق وخالص تحياتى

اشكركم ال كحيل

----------


## احمد ابوسنة

*الاخت الفاضلة د . أمال كحيل ....
الأخت الفاضلة  وفاء كحيل .....

اشكرك اختى الفاضلة شكرا يليق بشخصكم المحترم
ذلك الاحترام الذي لا مراء  فيه ... مطلقاً
وما كان من مشاركتي  الا  وان صح التعبير
ناقوس انذار ادقه بلطف ...
لكي لا تنحي بنا المعارضات الزجلية .. فيما بيننا 
منحي يأخذ معه .... ذلك الاحترام الذي بيننا دون ان نشعر
ونحن الشعراء من المفروض ان يختلف كلامنا عن العامة ....
ولو تأملتي اختى الفاضلة فيما كتبت لكِ
اننا مصريون ولدينا فى قاموسنا ماهو اكثر من ذلك ....
ولو تركنا الباب مفتوحاً .... سوف تكون المحاورة سبهللة على رأي قصيدة الاخ محمد نديم ....
وهنا اريد ان اؤكد انا ايضاً ان مانخستيه مما كتبت .. لا يوجد به ما يشين الاشخاص 
كما فى     لقظ ياروح امك 
اما عن تنفاسنا من اجل تقديم الجميل  .. والراقي .. فإعتبري ما اقوله مثل قوانين الملاكمة والممنوع فيها
على ما اذكر هو الضرب تحت الحذام ...
والضرب تحت الحذام لا يعني ... بقوة الشخص الضارب بالعكس تماماً يعني ضعفه على التحكم والالتزام بقوانين المباراه ....
وقوانين  المبارة بين الشعراء وان اختلفت الا ان لها قوانين تحكمها وخصوصا اننا فى منتدي لا يجمعنا هنا الى الاحترام قبل كل شئ ... والاخوة  .. والكلمة الطيبة  ....
اختى الفاضلة 
مداخلتى الاخري وتلك ..
لا يوجد غرض منهم الا التنبيه على ان عدم التحكم فى اقلامنا ... ونحن الشعراء ....قد نترك الباب مفتوحاً للعامة .. ان يكونوا شعراء .... 
وانا المبارة هنا بين ادام وحواء بما فيها من كوميديا الحياه الساخرة الا انها تحمل معها تجربة شعراء عدة فى الكتابة وسمات تلك التجربة .......
التى من المفروض ان نراعيها ونحن نكتب .... وان يكون غرضنا فى النهاية هو اخراج الجديد .. 
والتحكم فى انفسنا اذا ما زاغ بنا القلم للضرب تحت الحذام ...
وتعلمت سابقاً
ان لا القي على الناس الحجارة وانا بيتي من زجاج ....
ومعني ذلك ... ان بيوتنا جميعا من زجاج لأننا جميعا نمتلك سلاح واحد ... فتاك الا وهو القلم ...
مع الاختلاف فى التأثير والقوة ....
فما ترمي به .. اليوم يصح ان ترمي به غداً ....
وتلك الكلمة ارفض ان ارميها على احد ...

فالكلمة ازعجتني جدااااااااا
ولكن حقيقة واقسم لكِ اختي الكريمة انه لايوجد فى نفسي شئ
واما ما  بيننا وما سوف يظل هو الاحترام .. الاحترام ....  الاحترام
ولاشئ سوي الاحترام ...
ولكنني اكتفي بما كتبت هنا . ....
بارك الله فيكم
تقبلوا احترامي  الدائم لكم ولشخصكم الكريم ...


ـــــــــــــــــ
اخيكم احمد ابوسنة*

----------


## د / آمال كحيل

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> تحية طيبة وبعد
> على ما تفضل به الزميل أحمد أبوسنة فأنا أؤيد ردي أنا ايضا كما تفضلت اختي الحبيبة أمال ردودنا على تواصلات ليس إلا وليست بتاتا موجهة شخصية إلى أحد ما بغض النظر ممن تفضل وأبدى استياؤه أم لم يبد كلنا إخوة في الله وأتمنى ألا نأخذ الأمر أو بعض الردودبحساسية وعن نفسي سأتوقف عن المشاركة بهذا الموضوع ليس إلا لأنني أحب دوما ألا أهين أحدا وليس من طبعي لا أنا ولا أختي أمال وليس من نشأتنا هذا ما تربينا عليه حب الناس واحترامهم أكرر ردودنا السابقة على تواصلات فقط شكرا لكل من تفضل بالرد على هذا الموضوع وأنا بدوري أضيف اعتذارا ليس لأنني أخطات وإنما خشية أن يكون احد من الزملاء الأفاضل قد اصابه الضيق من رد ما او تواصل ما
> تتحية شكر لكم جميعا
> والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> 
> وفاء


 
*أختي الحبيبة / وفاء*
*تحية وتقدير* 
*أشكرك من كل قلبي على مداخلتك القيمة وعلى ردك الكريم* 
*الذي أثلج خاطري ولكن*
*سمحت لنفسي أن أقتبس عبارة من مشاركتك الراقية* 
*لتشفع لي في أن أطلب منك الشيء نفسه*
*فآخر ما أرجوه هو أن يترك هذا الأمر آثاره السلبية عليك* 
*إلى حد الانسحاب من المشاركة*
*وكما تفضل أخي الفاضل الدكتور / فوزي* 
*فالأمر عابر ويظل ما بيننا مشاعر الود والأخوة في الله*
*أشكرك غاليتي بلا حدود على مشاعرك الطيبة*
*وأتقدم لك بأسمى آيات احترامي وتقديري*
*مع عاطر التحايا وأطيب المنى*
*ودمت بكل النقاء يا رمز الحب والوفاء*
*آمال
**
*

----------


## وفاء كحيل

> *حتى ان كنتى سكينة هحبك*
> 
> *فاكرة ياروحى ان انا مش ادك*
> 
> *وانا يسعدنى اموت على يدك*
> 
> *اومى خدينى ياحلوة ف حضنك*
> 
> *يخرب عقلك*
> ...


آه يا كلامك .. بيدوبني
تاني حنانك
بنسى الماضي وكل 
جروحي
بحبك حبيبتي وين ما 
تروحي 
مهما بعدتي ولا قسيتي
هافضل فاكرك لو خبيتي
شفت إزاي ومهما داريتي
قلبي إزاي بيكون مشغول بيكي
هاتي الشاي .. لأ انا عاوز
" هههههههههههه " 
" بيبسي "
أصلي بحبه حبيبتي جدا
عارفة حبيبتي ...  وبتحسي
بحب الدنيا كلها ف عيونك
آه يا قلبي ويا جنونك
ضحيت بالبط وكمان الشاي
حتى ترضى حبيبتي وجاي
عمري ما هزعل أبدا منك
بس أشوف ضحكة سنك
بتبقى حياتي عال العال
آديني بصالحك بس ياريتك
تبقي في قلبي لو خبيتك
إوعي تعاندي مهما قسيت
عارف إنك قلبك طيب 
كله جمال
لأ إوعي تقولي ده
 شغل عيال

أصل طبعي بيغلبني
وسامحيني

بقلم / وفاء محمود كحيل
‏الأحد‏، 28‏ أيار‏، 2006

----------


## وفاء كحيل

> *أختي الحبيبة / وفاء*
> *تحية وتقدير* 
> *أشكرك من كل قلبي على مداخلتك القيمة وعلى ردك الكريم* 
> *الذي أثلج خاطري ولكن*
> *سمحت لنفسي أن أقتبس عبارة من مشاركتك الراقية* 
> *لتشفع لي في أن أطلب منك الشيء نفسه*
> *فآخر ما أرجوه هو أن يترك هذا الأمر آثاره السلبية عليك* 
> *إلى حد الانسحاب من المشاركة*
> *وكما تفضل أخي الفاضل الدكتور / فوزي* 
> ...


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أختي الحبيبة / امال
بعد التحية والحب المتبادل بيننا 
فأنا لا استطيع الإبتعاد مطلقا وإن كنت قد اتخذت قراري فهو حفاظا على مشاعر الاخوة التي بيننا مع جميع الإخوة والافاضل لما لمسته من حساسيات في هذا الموضوع وهاانا عدت مع أول نداء وأدعو الله أن يشملنا جميعا بوافر الصحة والعافية والا يحرمنا هذه المشاعر الراقية التي جمعتنا في هذا المنتدى كإخوة وأخوات

" طب حد عاوز " تبولة "


ههههههههههههه



وفاء

----------


## د / آمال كحيل

> الكلام لايحتاج الى تعليق لانو واضح زى الشمس
> 
> الحقيقة انك انسانة نقية ولن اتحدث عنكى فانتى تحدثتى باجل الكلام واعمق المعانى
> 
> الحقيقة انا سعيد بحضرتك جدا لدرجة ان بيتى اصبح يشعر وكان د. امال هى فرد من الاسرة وانتى بالفعل كذلك
> 
> لكن لى رجاء الا تنسحب الاخت الفاضلة الاستاذة وفاء من الموضوع الحوارى بين ادم وحواء
> 
> فهى من اصحاب الحوار ووجودها اضافة للحوار خاصة وان الحالة لاتسدعى زعل والى انا عايز اقولو يادكتورة امال
> ...


 

*أخي الفاضل الدكتور / فوزي*
*تحية وتقدير*
*أكرر شكري العميق لك على كل حرف وكل كلمة خططتها ها هنا*
*في هذه المداخلة الراقية التي تشف عن نبل أخلاقك الكريمة*
*وأود إلى أن أنوه أن القلوب البيضاء لا تحمل إلا الود والنقاء*
*لذا فليس هنالك من سبب يدعوني لأن أفسر أي كلمة* 
*بأكثر مما تحمله من معان* *وبأكثر مما تقضيه الحال* 
*فكما أسلفت أنا أتعامل مع نص بتواصل على الملأ*
*في إطار هزلي لا يمس خصوصية أي أحد* 
*وإن شعرت بأنني جنحت دون قصد عن السياق*
*فلدي الجرأة الكافية للاعتراف بذلك ولتقديم الاعتذارالواجب* 
*ولكن حسن النية هو الغالب دومًا في كل مواقفي* 
*وردود أفعالي* *إزاء أي حدث* 
*ولقد تواصلت اليوم خصيصًا* *معك منعًا لأي ريبة أو شك* 
*قد يتبادر إلى ذهنك من أنني يمكن أن أسيء الظن 
بكلمات اقتضت الضرورة الشعرية إدراجها في تواصلك الكريم*
*بيد أنها لم تثر حفيظتي ولو للحظة واحدة*
*صدقني أنا جد سعيدة لتفهمك الموقف بكل أبعاده* 
*دمت سيدي بأسعد حال وأهنأ بال*
*مع خالص احترامي وتقديري*
*آمال*

----------


## د / آمال كحيل

[quote=احمد ابوسنة]*الاخت الفاضلة د . أمال كحيل ....*

[FONT=Arial][SIZE=4]
*الأخت الفاضلة وفاء كحيل .....*

*اشكرك اختى الفاضلة شكرا يليق بشخصكم المحترم*
*ذلك الاحترام الذي لا مراء فيه ... مطلقاً*
*وما كان من مشاركتي الا وان صح التعبير*
*ناقوس انذار ادقه بلطف ...*
*لكي لا تنحي بنا المعارضات الزجلية .. فيما بيننا* 
*منحي يأخذ معه .... ذلك الاحترام الذي بيننا دون ان نشعر*
*ونحن الشعراء من المفروض ان يختلف كلامنا عن العامة ....*
*ولو تأملتي اختى الفاضلة فيما كتبت لكِ*
*اننا مصريون ولدينا فى قاموسنا ماهو اكثر من ذلك ....*
*ولو تركنا الباب مفتوحاً .... سوف تكون المحاورة سبهللة على رأي قصيدة الاخ محمد نديم ....*
*وهنا اريد ان اؤكد انا ايضاً ان مانخستيه مما كتبت .. لا يوجد به ما يشين الاشخاص* 
*كما فى لقظ يا روح امك* 
*اما عن تنفاسنا من اجل تقديم الجميل .. والراقي .. فإعتبري ما اقوله مثل قوانين الملاكمة والممنوع فيها*
*على ما اذكر هو الضرب تحت الحذام ...*
*والضرب تحت الحذام لا يعني ... بقوة الشخص الضارب بالعكس تماماً يعني ضعفه على التحكم والالتزام بقوانين المباراه ....*
*وقوانين المبارة بين الشعراء وان اختلفت الا ان لها قوانين تحكمها وخصوصا اننا فى منتدي لا يجمعنا هنا الى الاحترام قبل كل شئ ... والاخوة .. والكلمة الطيبة ....*
*اختى الفاضلة* 
*مداخلتى الاخري وتلك ..*
*لا يوجد غرض منهم الا التنبيه على ان عدم التحكم فى اقلامنا ... ونحن الشعراء ....قد نترك الباب مفتوحاً للعامة .. ان يكونوا شعراء ....* 
*وانا المبارة هنا بين ادام وحواء بما فيها من كوميديا الحياه الساخرة الا انها تحمل معها تجربة شعراء عدة فى الكتابة وسمات تلك التجربة .......*
*التى من المفروض ان نراعيها ونحن نكتب .... وان يكون غرضنا فى النهاية هو اخراج الجديد ..* 
*والتحكم فى انفسنا اذا ما زاغ بنا القلم للضرب تحت الحذام ...*
*وتعلمت سابقاً*
*ان لا القي على الناس الحجارة وانا بيتي من زجاج ....*
*ومعني ذلك ... ان بيوتنا جميعا من زجاج لأننا جميعا نمتلك سلاح واحد ... فتاك الا وهو القلم ...*
*مع الاختلاف فى التأثير والقوة ....*
*فما ترمي به .. اليوم يصح ان ترمي به غداً ....*
*وتلك الكلمة ارفض ان ارميها على احد ...*

*فالكلمة ازعجتني جدااااااااا*
*ولكن حقيقة واقسم لكِ اختي الكريمة انه لايوجد فى نفسي شئ*
*واما ما بيننا وما سوف يظل هو الاحترام .. الاحترام .... الاحترام*
*ولاشئ سوي الاحترام ...*
*ولكنني اكتفي بما كتبت هنا . ....*
*بارك الله فيكم*
*تقبلوا احترامي الدائم لكم ولشخصكم الكريم ...*


*ـــــــــــــــــ*
*اخيكم احمد ابوسنة*




*
أخي الفاضل الأستاذ / أحمد أبو سنة
تحية وتقدير كما يليق بشخصك القدير
أشكرك من كل قلبي على ردك الكريم وعلى توضيحك الأمر بهذه الصورة 
فعلى ما يبدو أن هذه الكلمة التي جاءت في سياق تواصلي 
قد أزعجتك إلى الحد الذي يجعلني لا أتردد عن الاعتذار لك رغبة في جلاء الموقف 
ولكن دعني أشير إلى أن اختلاف اللهجات قد يوقع الشخوص في مواضع الشك 
وأعتقد أن هذا ما حدث بالفعل وأقصد أن هذه العبارة 
ولن أكررها أخي خوفا من إزعاجك ثانية وتجنبًا لأي سوء تفاهم آخر
هذه الكلمة بمفهومنا كفلسطينيين لا تعني أكثر مما تعنيه 
ولورجعنا إلى تفسيرها اللغوي فلن تحتمل أي تفسير آخر
 سوى ما تعنيه بالفعل وقد تقال أحياناً على سبيل المزاح 
ولكنها لا تندرج تحت قاموس الكلمات المنافية للأدب في مفهومنا كفلسطينيين
عمومًا يجب علي أن أشكرك لأنك أوضحت ذلك من سياق مداخلتك 
وأعتذر لك مجددًا ولكني أيضاً مصممة على أني لم أقصد بها أي معنى 
كالذي ورد إلى تفكيرك وأتمنى حقيقة أن تتفهم بسعة صدرك حقيقة الأمر
ولك أخي خالص احترامي وتقديري
مع عاطر التحايا وأطيب المنى
ودمت بكل الود
آمال*

----------


## د.ابودنيا

> *الاخت الفاضلة د . أمال كحيل ....
> الأخت الفاضلة  وفاء كحيل .....
> 
> اشكرك اختى الفاضلة شكرا يليق بشخصكم المحترم
> ذلك الاحترام الذي لا مراء  فيه ... مطلقاً
> وما كان من مشاركتي  الا  وان صح التعبير
> ناقوس انذار ادقه بلطف ...
> لكي لا تنحي بنا المعارضات الزجلية .. فيما بيننا 
> منحي يأخذ معه .... ذلك الاحترام الذي بيننا دون ان نشعر
> ...



اشكرك ياستاذ احمد على هذا الرد
وهذا يدل على معدنك الاصيل
عايزين نسمع منك حاجة جديدة بقى

----------


## د.ابودنيا

> آه يا كلامك .. بيدوبني
> تاني حنانك
> بنسى الماضي وكل 
> جروحي
> بحبك حبيبتي وين ما 
> تروحي 
> مهما بعدتي ولا قسيتي
> هافضل فاكرك لو خبيتي
> شفت إزاي ومهما داريتي
> ...



*تعالى نلم فى جراحنا ومواجعنا.**
**تعالى نقول الى جارحنا وواجعنا.**
**تعالى نشكى بعضينا لبعضينا.**
**ونكتب فوق ورود الحب غناوينا.**
**تعالى نسلم الاحزان للاحزان.*
*تعالى نشغل الاشجان مع الاشجان.*
*ونعمل توب يدارينا من الايام**
**ونرسم فوق ورود الحب ميت مشوار.**
**بلا توهة .**
**بلا احزان.**
**بلا حرمان.**
**تعالى نقول لبعضينا.**
**الى معرفناش نقوله زمان*

----------


## د.ابودنيا

على فكرة ياستاذة وفاء انتى واضح جدا انك رومنسية طحن
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وبتحبى الرومانسية اوى
وواضح انك قلبك ابيض اوى ومابتعرفيش تزعلى
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مابتشيليش يعنى
ودا شيى جميل فى الستات
الستات ومصر على الستات وبس
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

دمتى بخير على تواصل انشاء الله

----------


## عصام علم الدين

> * 
> بص يا آدم يا ابن النـاس
> شكلك مش هاتجيبها الـبر
> قـــاعد بس تناهد فيَّـــه
> أعمِل خير تقابلني بشـر
> شايف روحك على إيه يعني ؟
> ولا مليون زيك يخضعني
> ما تفوق من أوهامك ديَّه
> بطل برده تغني عليه 
> ...


*آخـِر نــُكـتــَه
لــِسـَـه قـاريـهـا قــَبل شـوَيـَه
طـِلـعـِت غـَصـبـِن عـَنـي الـضـحـكـَه
إكـتـَشـفـُم فـيـه حـوا زكـيـَه
جـيـش ومـَطـافـي حـاصـروا الـحـِتـَه
والـعـُلـمـا بـتـوع الـبـَشـريـه
والـمـَوضـوع كـان قــَعـدِة شـَلـتـَه
وفـِكـرَه من الـسـتـات خـُرافـيـه
وإشـاعـَه إنـتـَشـرت عـلـى سـَهـوَه
مـش عـارفـيـنـهـا مـنـيـن ديـه جـايـَه
فـيـلـم مـن الأفـلام الـسـاقـطـَه
مـن إخـراج الـسـت وِلـيـَه
شـُوفـتـُو وكـُنـت هـَمـوت م الـخـَضـَه
ومـاصـَدقـتـِش حـتـى عـِنـَيـَه
قـُلـت يـارب يـجـيـلـكـوا زُغـُطـَه
بـِعـقـولـكـوا الـنـاقـصـه الـمـَنـاخـولـيـا
عـامـلـيـن الـسـتـات آل خـِطـَه
فـاكـريـن يـعـنـي تـعـدي عـَلـيـَه
دول آخـرتـهـُم طـَبـق الـسـلـطـه
والـدَقــَه عـشـان الـمـلـوخـيـه
ويـحـاسـبـوا ف مـقـاديـر الـخـَلـطـَه
كـَنـس مـَسـيح وحـاجـات من دِيـَه
دي بـَعـد مـاكـانـت سـاكـتـَه
جـَت تـتـمـَحـك فـيـَه
فأنا مـش سـاكـِت قـبـل مـاتـسـكـت
وإوعـوا تـلومـوا عـَلـَيـَه
دي بـَعـد مـاكـانـت نـَفـدِت
دَخـلـِت تـانـي الـخـَيـَه
جـَت صـَاحـبـِتـهـا و بـاركـِت
مـش ديـِه خـيـبـَه قــوِيـَّه؟
لـو  قـِريـِّت أو سـِمـعـِت
كـانـت كـَتـبـت لـهـا تـَعـزيـَه
آخـر حـوا بـتـفـهـم خـِلـصـِت
ومـافـيـش مـنـهـا بـَقـيـَه
حـاجـَه خـَلاص إنـقـَرضـِت
والـبـاقـي أشـبـاح  هـُلامـِيـَه
كـانـت مـوضـَه وقـِدمـِت
وبـَدالـهـا بـِنـركـَب عـَربـيـَه
ونـحـبـَهـَا مـاتـشـات الـكـُوره
وبـنـعـشـَقـهـا الإنـتـرنـت
وقـُعـاد ع الـقــَهـوَه بـِحـُريـه
يـَعـني خـَلاص نـِسـيـنـاهـَا الـسـت
مـالـهـاش سـِعـر خـلاص ولا دِيـَه
فـأسـمـَعـي مـن تـانـي إنـت وهـيـَه
وتـحـت كـَلامـي حـُطـُم شـرطـَه
كـُلـَهـا أسـبـابـكـُم وَهـمـيـَه
وخـنـاقـي مـعـاكـُم كـان غـلـطـَه
بـَقـَى لـيـكـُم فـجـأه أهـمـِيـَه
بـعـد مـاكـُنـتـوا مـُجـَرَد نـُقـطـَه
وأنـا آخـر مـايـفـيـض كـيـده بـِيـَه
هـَدعـي عـلـيـكـوا تـجـيـلـكـُم نـُقـطـَه
وإن حـَكـمـت هـَرفـعـهـا قـضـيـه
وف قـسـم أشـوفـكـُم و ف نـُقـطـَه
وكـلامـنا لـِيـه لـِسـَه بـَقـِّيـَّه
وأنـا بـَس الـلي يـحـُط الـنـُقـطـَه
آخـِر نــُكـتــَه
لــِسـَـه قـاريـهـا قــَبل شـوَيـَه
طـِلـعـِت غـَصـبـِن عـَنـي الـضـحـكـَه
إكـتـَشـفـُم فـيـه حـوا زكـيـَه

عصام علم الدين*

----------


## وفاء كحيل

> *آخـِر نــُكـتــَه
> لــِسـَـه قـاريـهـا قــَبل شـوَيـَه
> طـِلـعـِت غـَصـبـِن عـَنـي الـضـحـكـَه
> إكـتـَشـفـُم فـيـه حـوا زكـيـَه
> جـيـش ومـَطـافـي حـاصـروا الـحـِتـَه
> والـعـُلـمـا بـتـوع الـبـَشـريـه
> والـمـَوضـوع كـان قــَعـدِة شـَلـتـَه
> وفـِكـرَه من الـسـتـات خـُرافـيـه
> وإشـاعـَه إنـتـَشـرت عـلـى سـَهـوَه
> ...



يا سلام 

كل ده على حوا

----------


## د.ابودنيا

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> أختي الحبيبة / امال
> بعد التحية والحب المتبادل بيننا 
> فأنا لا استطيع الإبتعاد مطلقا وإن كنت قد اتخذت قراري فهو حفاظا على مشاعر الاخوة التي بيننا مع جميع الإخوة والافاضل لما لمسته من حساسيات في هذا الموضوع وهاانا عدت مع أول نداء وأدعو الله أن يشملنا جميعا بوافر الصحة والعافية والا يحرمنا هذه المشاعر الراقية التي جمعتنا في هذا المنتدى كإخوة وأخوات
> 
> " طب حد عاوز " تبولة "
> 
> 
> ههههههههههههه
> ...



اية التبولة دى  اكلة مثلا
ماش ممكن نجرب
بس اوعى تطلع حاجة اصفرا   ::uff:: 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

دمتى بخير وتحياتى

----------


## صفحات العمر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

احبائى كل مبدعينا الكرام

لا شك ان الحوار غايه فى السخونه وهذا هو سر روعته ويكسبه ايضا مصداقية الواقع

فالصراع الابدى اللذيذ بين نصفى الكون لا ولن ينتهى ابداااا

وقد تعايشنا معا جانبا كبيرا منه  من خلال هذا الطرح الجيد التى تفضلت به اخى الغاليه ام احمد 

والذى صالت وجالت فيه اقلامكم الشاعره بشكل رائع جدا بلا ادنى شك

ومن غير المنصف ابدا ان نحدد من الفائز ولا يستطيع احد ابدا ان يقرر او حتى يتنبأ لمن ستكون الغلبه

فالصراع قائم لا شك ولن ينتهى ايضا بلا شك

كل الشكر والتقدير لأقلامكم الجميله التى اثرت الموضوع والتى غطته تقريبا من كل الجوانب
 كل الشكر والتقدير ايضا لاختى الغاليه ام احمد التى اطلقت الشراره الاولى لبدء النزال 
الذى جاء على  هذا النحو الخفيف الظل فى اغلب الاحيان والمقصد من ذلك التخفيف من حدة الصراع وجعله نوع من المزاح لا اكثر

لكم دائما خالص التقدير والاحترام

محمد سعيد

----------


## د.ابودنيا

ادم وحواء صراع لاينتهى بس بصراحة دمة خفيف


 :f2: 

النهاية
 :f2: 
اعداد وتقديم الرئعة:- ام احمد
 :f2: 
بطولة كل المشتركين
 :f2: 
اخراج
محمد سعيد
 :f2:

----------


## أم أحمد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ما كنتش عاوزة ارد في الموضوع من الاول ولا ادخل اشكر الناس الجميلة اللي شاركت فيه عشان ما اسببش اي قلق او وش او اقطع التواصلات الجميلة دي بكلمات الشكر ولقد
استمتعت حقا بكمية المداخلات الجميلة في هذا الموضوع
والعرض الجميل الذي قدمتموه معا ولكم انبهرت من مدي التواصلات الجميلة التي تمت هنا
وده يدل علي الروح الجميلة الي تتمتعون بها وهذا سبب  خروج الموضوع بمثل هذا الجمال والروعة

اتوجه بالشكر في الاول لصفحات العمر فهو السبب في بدء الموضوع بهذا الجمال عند اختياري للعمل في بادئ الامر كل الشكر لك اخي العزيز علي اثراء الموضوع بهذه الروح الجمالية الرهيبة وعلي مداخلاتك الرائعة واسلوبك الجميل في اختيار الكلمات الرائعة ودمت دائما برقي  ودمت دائما مبدعا 
 :f2:  

ديدي :اشكرك اختي الغالية جدا علي مرورك وتشجيعك الجميل وتأييدك لحواء  :y:  
 :f2:  

استاذ سيد عطية :اشكرك جدا علي مداخلتك الجميلة التي كان فيها تأييد كبير لحواء وتدل علي مدي طيبة قلبك وحنيتك  ربنا يكرمك ويوفقك مع زوجتك الغالية وسلامي لها دائما
 :f2:  

دكتور جمال مرسي : اشكرك لمرورك العاطر بالموضوع الذي زاده جمالا وروعة 
 :f2:  

استاذ عصام علم الدين :كلمات الشكر تعجز عن التعبير عن جمال مداخلتك الرهيبة وروعتها ومدي اختيارك الرئع وانتقاء الكلمات الجميلة فخالص الشكر لك اخي الفاضل ودمت دائما مبدعا
 :f2:  

استاذ احمد ابو سنة : خالص الشكر لك علي مداخلتك الجميلة واثرائك للموضوع بهذه الصورة الجميلة ودام قلمك المبدع دائما في اختيار الكلمات والتعبير ودمت دائما مبدعا اخي الفاضل
 :f2:  

د. ابو دنيا  خالص شكري وامتناني لاسلوبك الجميل الراقي الذي ينم عن موهبة حقيقة حيث اتت كل مداخلاتك باسلوب رائع جميلة في اختيار الكلمات السهلة وده كان اسهل لوصولها للقلب فخالص شكر لك اخي الفاضل ودمت دائما مبدعا 
 :f2:  

استاذ علاء زين الدين: كل الشكر لك استاذي الفاضل ودائما اعجز عن التعبير والرد والشكر علي كلمات حضرتك ومداخلاتك الجميلة الي تنم عن وعي وفهم جميل فخالص تقديري لك استاذي الفاضل ودمت دائما متالقا.
 :f2:  

د.امال كحيل: اختي الغالية جدا اللي رفعت راسنا وقدمت احلي كلمات واحلي قصائد في انصاف المراة خالص مودتي لك دائما يا اللي رفعتي راسنا ودمتي دائما بجمالك الرهيب في التعبير وفي اختيار الكملات الجميلة التي تنم عن موهبة حقيقة قد وهبها الله لكي
دمتي دائما بخير ولكي خالص مودتي اختي الحبيبة
 :f2:  

اخي العزيز عمرو امام: كل الشكر لك علي مرورك الجميل وعلي تاييدك للموضوع
 :f2:  

اختي الغالية وفاء كحيل: كل الشكر لك علي قبول الدعوة وعلي امتاعنا بكل هذا الجمال في اختيارك للكلمات الجميلة المعبرة عن الواقع وفي انتقاء الالفاظ المبدعة حيث خرجت منك القصائد وفيها الكثير من الواقع الذي نعيشه باسلوب جميل حقا
خالص تقديري لك دائما وتقبلي مودتي ودمتي دائما مبدعة.
 :f2:  

اختي الرقيقة ليلة عشق: كل الشكر لك اختي الجميلة علي مرورك بالموضوع وتأييدك له وعلي كلماتك الجميلة وخالص مودتي لك دائما
 :f2:  


اختي الحبيبة  جدا عايدة: كل الشكر لك علي كلماتك الجميلة وعلي قبولك الدعوة ووقوفك في صف حواء وخالص تقديري لك علي اختيارتك الجميلة التي خرجت منك بواقعيه شديدة فعبرت عن بعض ما يدور في الواقع ولكن باسلوب جميل ولذيذ
دمتي دائما مبدعة في توصيل الافكار وفي اسلوب العرض وفي اختيارك للكلمات المعبرة
خالص مودتي لك دائما 
 :f2:  

اختي الحبيبة بسنت: كل الشكر لك علي مرورك بالموضوع وعلي جهودك الجميلة في المرور باي عمل للتشجيع وبث الروح الجميلة فيه لك مودتي دائما
 :f2:  


اخي العزيز طارق: كل الشكر لك علي قبولك الدعوة وعلي كلماتك الجميلة وعلي تواصلاتك الاروع في الموضوع الذي ساعد في اخراجه بهذه الصورة الجمالية الرهيبة 
دمت دائما مبدعا وخالص تقديري لك دائما
 :f2:  

اخي العزيز احمد ناصر: كل الشكر لمرورك العاطر بالموضوع وخالص تقديري لك دائما
 :f2:  

استاذي الفاضل محمد عثمان جبريل: كل الشكر لك علي دخولك لتهدئة المعركة ولو انها احلي والذ معركة وليست فيها غالب ومغلوب ولكن فيها اظهار للحب والروح الجميلة 
خالص تقديري لك استاذي الفاضل 
 :f2:  

اخي العزيز عبد الرحمن: كل الشكر لك علي مداخلتك الجميلة الي اظهرت جانبا خفيا علينا واظهرت مدي قدرتك علي الابداع ويا ريت نشوف لك اعمال قريب خالص تقديري لك دائما
 :f2:  

اختي الحبيبة ميرا: كل الشكر لك علي مرورك الجميل العاطر وخالص مودتي لك دائما
 :f2:  



في النهاية لا يسعني الا ان اشكركم جميعا علي الروح الجميلة التي لمستها منكم جميعا وعلي الحب والود الذي ظهر من خلال المشاركات حتي لو حدث بعض الاختلاف في تلقي بعض المداخلات
واشكركم علي مشاركاتكم الجميلة التي اثرت العمل بهذه الصورة الجمالية
لكم دائما مني كل التحية والاحترام والتقدير ودمتم دائما مبدعين

----------


## وفاء كحيل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ألف شكر لكل الإخوة والأخوات اللائي شاركوا وشاركن في هذا الموضوع لن اذكر أسماء فقد قامت اختي الغالية بذكرهم وذكرهن والثناء عليهم وعليهن وفي الحقيقة لن أفي الجميع حقهم وحقهن من الشكر والثناء
أقدم للجميع خالص الشكر والدعاء من الله عز وجل أن يشملكم ويشملكن بوافر الصحة والسعادة والهناء

فالجميع قدم مشاركات قمة في المصداقية والروعة

تقبلوا خالص الشكر والتقدير

أختكم / وفاء كحيل

----------


## عصام علم الدين

*مازال الجدل بين الذكر و الأنثي مستمر

قال لها ألا تلاحظين أن الكـون ذكـراً ؟ 
فقالت له بل لاحظت أن الكينونة أنثى ! 
قال لها ألم تدركي بأن النـور ذكـرا ً ؟ 
فقالت له بل أدركت أن الشمس أنثـى ! 
قـال لهـا أوليـس الكـرم ذكــرا ً ؟ 
فقالت له نعم ولكـن الكرامـة أنثـى ! 
قال لها ألا يعجبـك أن الشِعـر ذكـرا ً؟ 
فقالت له وأعجبني أكثر أن المشاعر أنثى! 
قال لها هل تعلميـن أن العلـم ذكـرا ً؟ 
فقالت له إنني أعرف أن المعرفة أنثـى! 
فأخذ نفسـا ً عميقـا ً 
وهو مغمض عينيه ثم 
عاد ونظر إليها بصمت 
لـلــحــظــات 
وبـعـد ذلك قال لها 
سمعت أحدهم يقول أن الخيانة أنثى. 
فقالت له ورأيت أحدهم يكتب أن الغدر ذكرا. 
قال لها ولكنهم يقولون أن الخديعـة أنثـى. 
فقالت له بل هن يقلـن أن الكـذب ذكـرا ً. 
قال لها هناك من أكّد لـي أن الحماقـة أنثـى 
فقالت له وهناك من أثبت لي أن الغباء ذكـرا 
قـال لهـا أنـا أظـن أن الجريمـة أنـثـى 
فقالـت لـه وأنـا أجـزم أن الإثـم ذكـرا ً 
قـال لهـا أنـا تعلمـت أن البشاعـة أنثـى 
فقالـت لـه وأنـا أدركـت أن القبـح ذكرا
تنحنح ثم أخذ كأس الماء 
فشربه كله دفعة واحـدة 
أما هـي فخافـت عنـد 
إمساكه بالكأس مما جعلها 
ابتسمت ما أن رأته يشرب 
وعندما رآها تبتسم له قال لها 
يبدو أنك محقة فالطبيعة أنثـى 
فقالت له وأنت قد أصبت فالجمال ذكـراً 
قـال لهـا لا بـل السـعـادة أنـثـى 
فقالت له ربمـا ولـكن الحـب ذكـرا 
قال لها وأنا أعترف بأن التضحية أنثـى 
فقالت له وأنا أقر بأن الصفـح ذكـرا 
قال لها ولكنني على ثقة بأن الدنيا أنثى 
فقالت له وأنا على يقين بأن القلب ذكرا
 ولا زال الجـدل قائمـا ً 
ولا زالت الفتنة نائمـة 
وسيبقى الحوار مستمرا ً طــالــمــا أن .
الـسـؤال ذكـــرا ً 
والإجـابـة أنـثــى

فمن برأيكم سينتصر على الآخر ؟
*

*منقول مع عدم علمي بالمصدر*
*تقبلوا تحياتي*
*عصام علم الدين*

----------


## ليلة عشق

> *مازال الجدل بين الذكر و الأنثي مستمر
> 
> قال لها ألا تلاحظين أن الكـون ذكـراً ؟ 
> فقالت له بل لاحظت أن الكينونة أنثى ! 
> قال لها ألم تدركي بأن النـور ذكـرا ً ؟ 
> فقالت له بل أدركت أن الشمس أنثـى ! 
> قـال لهـا أوليـس الكـرم ذكــرا ً ؟ 
> فقالت له نعم ولكـن الكرامـة أنثـى ! 
> قال لها ألا يعجبـك أن الشِعـر ذكـرا ً؟ 
> ...




*الشاعر المبدع عصام علم الدين 


اسمح لي ان ارد علي استفسارك
فمن برأيكم سينتصر على الآخر ؟

في بداية انطلاق هذا الموضوع ( ادم وحوا وصراع لاينتهي ) شاركت بمشاركة متواضعة عن أسطورة هندية قديمة تحكي عن الصراع بينهما ولكنني لم أكمل الأسطورة حتى نصل لنهاية الصراع ....
وأضع الآن الأسطورة كاملة  بين يديكم لأقول ....

أن حوا لا تقدر علي الحياة بدون ادم وأيضا ادم لا يستطيع العيش بدون حوا 


الأسطورة الهندية  تقول : 

إن الله سبحانه وتعالى في أول الأمر خلق الرجل ادم في سهولة ويسر وجعله في الجنة كما يحلو له ......ولكنه سرعان ما شعر بالوحدة وطلب من الله أن يجعل له ونيسا 

فخلق الله سبحانه امرأة ( حواء ) من ضلع ادم حتى تكون منه واليه 

وتقول الأسطورة إن الله سبحانه في خلقه لحواء ...أعطاه من القمر استدارته ....ومن الشمس إشراقها ...ومن النجوم لمعانها ...ومن السحب دموعها.... ومن الأزهار شذاها .....ومن النسيم رقتها... ومن الأمواج مدها وجزرها....... ومن العسل حلاوته .....ومن الحنظل مرارته..... ومن الألماس توهجه....... ومن الطاووس كبريائه .....ومن الحية مكرها....... ومن العقرب لدغتها....... ومن الزمن غدره....... ومن الببغاء ثرثرته....... ومن الثعلب دهائه .......ومن الربيع ابتسامته....... ومن البلابل تغريدها ...... 

ومزج هذا الخليط ووهبه إلى ادم 
فأجتلي محاسنها واقبل عليها واخذ بيدها وسار بها إلى الجنة 

ولم يمضي شهر على وجودها معه 
حتى أسرع إلى الله وناجاه بقوله (الهي... إن هذه المخلوقة التي وهبتها لي قد أحالت حياتي جحيما والنعيم الذي كنت فيه إلى شقاء 
فهي ثرثارة لا يكل لسانها من الكلام وتحتاج إلى رعاية مستمرة وإذا رجعت من صيدي متعبا ونمت أيقظتني لأونسها 
وإذا خاصمني النوم آذتني بغطيطها لهذا جئت أردها لأنني لا أطيق العيش معها

وبالفعل أرجعها الرجل وانصرف لوحدته باسما 

ولم يمضي على ذالك شهر حتى جاء إلى ربه ودعاه قائلا .....الهي... قد رددت هذه المخلوقة التي وهبتها لي ومنذ ذلك الحين وأنا اشعر بالوحدة 
وافتقدت حديثها الممتع ...وحسن استقبالها لي عند رواحي لها في المساء وجميل وداعها بالصباح وإعدادها لطعامي فهلا أرجعتها لي

وبالفعل أخذها مسرورا ولكن بعد ثلاث أيام ناجى ربه من جديد وهو 
يشعر بالخجل والحرج قائلا ( إنني في حير من أمري ..فقد حاولت سبر غور هذه المخلوقة العجيبة ولم أوفق أنها سر مغلق لم استطع كشفه إنني لا أستطيع العيش معها 

فجاءه صوت من السماء يقول ....

ولن تستطيع العيش بدونها 
فرد الرجل بائسا : اجل لا أستطيع العيش بدونها  

وسارت المرأة خلفه وهي مترددة تتبعه 

وهناك عاشت معه …صابرة على جفاء طبعه وحدته متجاهله إساءته المتعمدة ضدها متجاوزة عن تهوينه من شأنها بسبب وبغير سبب 
وصبرت على هذا الحال شهرا 

ومن ثما ذهبت إلى ربها شاكية باكية وقالت ربي إن هذا المخلوق الذي وهبتني له لقد ضقت ذرعا بأنانيته وقسوته انه لم يحسن عشرتي 
إلا يوما واحدا ثم بدأ يتنكر لي وينفر مني ……

فبنى الله بينهما في الجنة سورا عاليا 

فسري عن المرأة ما كانت تجده من ضيق وسعدت قليلا 

ثم جاءت إلى ربها ....تشكي نادمة من الوحدة وخائفة من العيش من غيره وتصرخ قائلة : لا لا إنني لا أقوى على فراقه فهو جاري وأماني 

فأشار الله إلى السور الحائل بينهما فأزيل 

وقال سبحانه : اذهبي إليه هو لباس لك وأنت لباس له وكل منكما ..يسعد صاحبة ويشقية ...ويتأبى عليه وهو راغب فيه.... ويفزع إليه إذا حز به أمر ....ويستند عليه إذا أثقله هم


تحيه وتقدير لكل من خط بقلمة في هذا الصراع الممتع 

لكم مني جميعا كل التقدير والإحترام .... 

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------

